# CLOMID GIRLS 2007 PART 5



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I'm back from hols - hope you are all well? Still have to catch up with what's been happening with you all.

Here's a lovely new home.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

Yay It's the first time I've managed to post first if     someone doesn't beat me  

Hi Rosie how are you doing?

Can I just state for the record I do not smell (I wash every day) It's Crazy Fi Fi who smells (who ever smelt it delt it)


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sukie. I'm fine thanks. Had a lovely relaxing holiday, in fact it was just what the doctor ordered! 

How are you? Glad to hear you don't smell by the way!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## blinky1010 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies
Just that I'd pop in and ask if anybody else experienced pain down one side whilst doing the rumpy pumpy thing. We are smack back in the middle of the shag fest and I'm finding it somewhat painful. I did however suffer from on off adominal pains throughout most of my non medicated cycles. We have also been inundated with evenings out with friends where I have to pretend that I am drinking so people don't get suspicious.
This cycle seems quite fast at the mo, but the two week wait will be mega long as we are going on our hols, smack on test time.
Luck to all you crazy clomid chicks
Cazxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm good thanks Rosie Glad you got R&R on your hols

Caz I'm sorry I'm no help but good luck with the TWW and have a nice hol x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Sukie said:


> (who ever smelt it dealt it)


whoever said the rhyme committed the crime   

Rosie did you have a nice time chick ? hope so 

Caz last week after the deed i was in dreadful pain to the point where i was sick  it was so intense the pain was still there towards the end of the day + i felt very tender for around 24 hours after, i like you have had pain before but never this bad so maybe the pills have something to do with it  as for the ""drinking"" aw hun you shouldnt have to pretend that must be a nightmare  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya rosie,

    Good to have you back hun and glad you had a good time. 

  Where is everyone?  How are u sukie and cleg?


  I have bad pain at a certain time every cycle and i think its wen im gonna ovulate (or try to!) Sex is painful then too.xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Ladies ..good that we have a new home .. may need to transfer Fi .. Fi's rhyme over onto here ..

Rosie ..we MISSED YOU  ..glad you had a lovely holiday and are nice and relaxed .. nothing has changed for me since you have been away except that I am on day 66 or something ..but not .. confusing I know  ...I went to the consultant for a scan on Monday to find out why I had not had my period for so long, and he said that I had just ovulated  ..when I was expecting a period ..so it seems that my tiny pink smear on day 37 was my period for that cycle ..how wierd is that ..and then I ovulated on my own without taking any more clomid ... so it just shows how it stays in your system ..   

I am looking at a new house tomorrow am  ... so hoping if its suitable to get it and move really quick .. cos it is empty.. so fingers crossed!

Fi Fi and Sukie have been full of mischief since you have been away mainly Fi Fi .. she has been talking about Pigs a lot  

[fly]  [/fly]

This is Sukie, Fi Fi and Me on a night out lol 

Cleg ..Nice to hear from you again hun we were wondering if you were ok as not heard from you for a bit 

Right off to bed ..need my beauty sleep ..Oh still no sign of AF ..I know Rosie is nothing like a witch but I do wonder if the witch hasn't gone on her hols ..and feels like arriving any time ..mmm Rosie do you have witchy tendencies lol

Cat x


----------



## AmyBxxx (Aug 28, 2006)

Well girls,

believe it or not I was due to start Clomid tomorrow - after 5 years of waiting for treatment. Over the last 3 years I have lost 3.5 stone, and started acupuncture - an guess what? the day before we're due to start treatment - i have got a BFP. Three BFP's actually cos I couldnt believe my eyes when i did the first test. I cannot believe it.

I always read about stories like mine and as the years rolled past I was losing hope. I cannot believe it. I wont bleat on about it any more, but just wanted you to know and to maybe offer some hope to you all.

I had NO AF's and PCOS, overweight (BMI was 33 reduced to 28 with weight loss) and i started acupuncture (though have only had 2 sessions!) I think its a combination of lap & dye, acupuncture and weight loss. I am just over the moon (I know its very early days yet)

I hope you all get the BFP you wish for soon, and hope any of you that are pregnant havea happy & healthy 9 months.

Thanks for all your support and comments.

Amy xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Amy ...that is fantastic news hun 
[fly]  [/fly] 
[fly]  [/fly]

Heres to a lovely healthy and happy 9 months   
Cat x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Congratulations Amy so happy for you (little bit sad for me today) but very happy for you.
   

Well ended up sitting in the sun drinking larger shandys on Saturday and it turned into staggering home at 3am after downing bottles of champagne, smoking 3 packets of **** (60!!!) and everything else all night. Now I am desperately unhappy. Last weekend and this weekend have been so boozy and I just feel like I have blown my chances of a BFP. I know that lots of people drink and do much worse when they are pregnant let alone trying for a BFP but those people dont have IF do they? I have been eating naughty food to cheer myself up - but keep forgetting that being a big fat lardy   doesnt make me happy!

I am being lazy today again because its raining and I cant think what to do with DS. Off for a bath to cheer myself up I think. Sorry no personals Im too selfish and fat and useless!!
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning !

Ba darling -   Repeat after me - I am NOT fat. Or useless. Or Selfish!  I have IF and I am entitled to a life !!  Am here if you wanna chat/rant. 

Cat - how was the (hopefully!) new house hun ??

Amy - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I love a success story !!

Rosie - welcome back hun!  Noticed you are now 21 weeks!!!  How you getting on ?  How's the bump ?

Fi - how you doing darling ?

Hey to Caz, Cleg, Max, Kelli and everyone else I missed....sorry  

Well, had my CD12 scan today and all looking good so got to go back for trigger jab tomorrow morning.  Action plan for month 3 - positive thinking and non-stop shagging   

Nix


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

amy and good luck for the next 9months.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
morning all hope you are all ok


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

well my dh can come home this weekend i will be on cd 12 when he gets home and cd 15 when he leaves. so wiil you all pray that i ov this weekend plz.
i hope i dont miss it cos last month think i ov on cd 17 im not sure.
well the cons told us to   on cd 12/20 i realy realy hope luck is with us this time. 
i wish i could make the  egg pop out on comand.lol
lots of             
to me and every 1.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

Ba - sometimes we all need a blow out, I was just as bad at the weekend and had a hell of a hangover  , 

Cat - guess there is still no sign of the old  , she cant be far away now!! 

Kelli - hope your timing is okay with your DH being home this weekend    

My DH has decided that we should be having  everyday, see how long that lasts   , think he is feeling guilty cos last month he was too drunk to even raise a smile never mind anything else the day I am sure I ovulated.

Amy -   gives us all that bit more encouragement and hope !!

Hope everybody is okay

Sharry xxxx


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello
haven't posted here for a while. Am living up to my name at the moment with a cold and eating so many sweets I've made my tongue sore!

Congratulations Amy! Nice to know miracles still do happen!!  

Glad to see you are back and had a good time Rosie.

Am jealous of your DH's attitude Sharry - mine takes a lot more coaxing!

Hello to everyone else  

Am having attack of Monday morning blues myself - feels like I am gearing up for   to arrive again. This is my 4th cycle of clomid and I am losing heart. Sorry am not very good at staying in touch on this.

love coughsweet x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

congratulations amy. 


      Well i am sad now as just had my blood results,it was 3 and needs to be 45! Thats terrible.I said well i always get ovulation like pain later on in my cycle and she said ooh thats ashame isnt it,i felt like screaming WELL DO SOMETHING THEN .

    She said i will let you know 2morra when ive spoken 2consultant if we are upping your dose to 150mg.Well i will just wait about wondering then      Does this mean its not going to happen as was same result last cycle. .xx

    Sorry for going on.x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Nix - thanks I just have that horrible self loathing that you get after a big weekend. I do remember thinking that I shouldnt drink but actually said to the people I was with 'F***k it I dont care, Im sick of letting it rule my life!' But I do care and yes its gonna have to rule my life - it does. And I need to loose weight but am eating cake and had fish and chips for supper yesterday... Am I purposely sabotaging my attempts to get BFP in some twisted psychological weirdness I have? Theres alot of weirdness going on in the dark caverns of Ba's brain I can tell you  

Sharry - glad to hear I am not the only naughty one. Next weekend will be a quite one - except I have to meet another couple in the pub for Sunday brunch. Can I be trusted to stop at one wine spritzer I might be in Dubai just before Christmas but my life is on hold at the moment because I dont want to fly if Im pregnant and hope to be so very soon. Whats the shopping like? I had been told that its was expensive and very over the top. Is this true? Other people have said the shopping is great? I have had a BFP every June for the last 3 years so I feel really miserable that this is my first without and that I dont have 3 babies to show for the last 3 years! God I am a misery guts arent I. Your DH sounds just like mine - he also decided it should be everyday But lasted about a week! Sending some bubbles your way!

Kelli - they say that its better to have bsm just before ov so you are in with a good chance. Fingers crossed for you.

Coughsweet - your in fine company. My moods are all over the place and I think that I am actually bipolar on clomid - I go from tears to rage to laughter in the space of minutes.

I have a guinea fowl so am hoping to make it into something edible for supper. Jointed with cream and tarragon sounds good. See Im greedy and self indulgent!

Ba
x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Max - just saw your post. Big  
Did they track your follies? Or is this just a random test and maybe you will ov later?
Thinking of you - I will send you some bubbles
Ba
x


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi 

Ba - Shame you wont be able to visit Dubai in December because you will be pregnant by then !!!     .  Dubai on the whole is over the top and the shopping is more expensive than the UK although they do have a shopping festival in December when is should be cheaper.  There are loads of shopping malls and they are building another one beside where I live which is supposed to be open for christmas although i doubt it.  Hopefully this December will be better than last year because it was quite wet and rained alot! 

Sharry xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

sorry to here every 1 is so down. if i could make a wish i would wish for bfp for you all.            a big cuddle from me to every 1.


im not giving up hope even tho i know i will miss this month if i stay   you never know.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Didnt know it rained in Dubai? Only joking of course! I hope to go back to Australia for Christmas this year and will stop in Dubai to do my shopping on the way. Well of course it wont happen until after the birth anyway so I guess that means we wont be able to catch-up for a COFFEE - oops cant have caffeine while ttc - hot chocolate - nope need to loose weight while ttc - tea = nope, wine- nope, cola - nope, I know - water!  
Ba
x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi davis,

          They wont let me av tracking scans all they do is a cd21 blood test assuming i ovulate on cd14,thats why im so angry and upset as they dont seem to be helping me.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Max - big  coming your way darling.  Have you badgered your cons to give you scans ??  I ask cos I was trawling through the TONS of info online about IF treatment last week and read through the NICE guidelines and in there it states that all women on clomid should be given scans to check for progress ?!?!

Ba - I get the self loathing most days after either: eating something fattening, drinking coffee/wine/tea/coke, smoking the forbidden ciggies!  I got up this morning and was so convinced today would be the start of healthy.....hmmmmmm, just eaten a burger for my lunch, drunk 3 cups of (decaf) coffee already and smoked half a ciggie!  OOooops    OK, it starts again now....

Sharry - a shopping FESTIVAL ?!?!!?  That sounds like the sort of thing I want to be involved in!!!  What's it all about ??

Nix


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Max - Dont blame you thats pretty sh*t of them. Last month I ov on CD27 so know that clomid gives me long cycles - so you could be the same. Even when I am responding well I only ov on CD21. I would ask for tracking scans for a month. What about other factors like cm? Its definately time to use OPK's I think. Still uping the dose isnt such a bad thing, it might get you a BFP quicker.
Ba
x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

[fly]GO NIX  GO NIX [/fly]
Yeh - bring out the NICE guidelines! They cant just chuck a packet of clomid at you and say come back when they run out if your not pregnant!

Nix - I am onto pringles now, have eaten all of DS little sausages, a slice of cake and a whole block of blue cheese! Wish I could say I will purge all of this binge later but nope its just making its way to my  as I type! I thought about a detox for a day. DH has agreed we will eat raw foods for 1 day and give up tea/coffee. Still I havent had a ciggie in 2 days now so I am heading in the right direction. Hmm maybe thats why Im eating so much?

Ba
x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ba - don't get me started......... I've got to say that the sister and nurse at my sub-fertility clinic are AMAZING, but the consultant is a complete   .  He gave me zero information about the clomid in the 3 minute appointment I had with him when they were prescribed, but I am now 4 months on and have read up (Ok - have stolen everyone elses knowledge on here    ) and am not putting up with being fobbed off next time!  I personally think it's a  disgrace that they will hand out drugs like clomid willy-nilly and offer no sort of back-up or tracking with them.  I was told this morning when I asked what the next steps for me would be if the clomid doesn't work and the sister said "either drilling, IUI or IVF - the final decision will be Mr. Blah-Blah's".  Err - HELLO  Is it not my body and therefore do I not get an opinion ?!?!?!

Ooooopppps - sorry, not sure where all that come from  

Ahem, what were we saying before I had a clomid freakout ?!?!  

Nix.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Happy Monday Girls!!  

Some of you really have  for doctors don't you?  

I've been really lucky with mine...He does genuinely care as I'm being scanned and everything and organised a chat with the fertility nurse about the Clomid and what it can do so, side effects etc.

Have to say I was a bit niggly yesterday. But doing my best to control it. I'm on day 9 and I have to abstain now till thursday until the clinic say we can go for it!  Hope that I haven't got too many follicles and we have to abandon the whole cycle for this month....But then again if I know that there are follies there the temptation is going to be too much   ARRRRRRGH!  

Unfortunatly with the NICE guidelines...thats all they are is Guidelines. They're not set in stone which is a shame.

Davis...well done for not having a ciggy for two days! I'm trying to cut back but it's not easy especially when you wake up in the middle of the night.

Sharry, Ba, Max, Nix, Davis, Cat, kelli, sending you big  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx for all your lovely messages,you do make me feel better.

        If only i could av the scans,my consultant said we dont av enough enough appointment slots,i felt like saying and thats my fault is it?

        So when they fone me back 2morra i will insist i want more help.even a blood test later in my cycle would help.

Nix,where did you read that guideline info hun?

                                              xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Evening all

Davis I haven't had a cig for 2 days either which wouldn't be too bad but I have given up chocolate as well so at the point where I want to rip my hair out!!

Max My doc's are the same, i have to go tomorrow for my cd21 blood test and I have got a list a questions I have written down as the cons was rubbish

Amy   lots of      for the uocoming months

Kel      for all ur bms lol

Hope every one else is as well as can be and sending you all      

Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well I hope you are all sitting down   ... Rosie must have taken the   on holiday as now she is back ...she has finally arrived !!!!! 

Had really lovely stomach ache this afternoon and lo and behold ..  

Had shi**y day otherwise   .. although property was ok this morning and have decided to go for it ..it needs a lot of work but I am up for that .. I love a challenge .. its a shame I can't pick up my place and put it down there ..but I can't ..we have got it so just negotiating now.

Then after viewing house I got to work and as soon as I walked through the door someone had a right go at me about something that has been raised before and yet she goes over it like a dog with a bone..and my hands are tied so told her been there got the t-shirt and to speak to her Manager .. inundated with work for my work colleague who is off sick with nothing particular ..she just goes like this every now and then and they just put up with it .. well with her sickness record I would be putting her on an action plan .. cos she must have had months off over the past couple of years.. and all when she can't be bothered and with nothing in particular.. unfortunately I don't supervise her ..if she had something genuine you wouldn't mind ..but she admits she can't be bothered ..which is ok if someone else doesn't have to pick up all your work ..my work just sits there if I am off sick ..it is as much as someone can do to answer my phone !!  

I have just got home as the dept that I used to run before we split into adults and children have messed up ..and I am helping them out ... 

We went to a roadshow about our jobs and there was this ridiculous quiz that if you answered the questions correctly you could win a balloon flight, helicopter ride etc .. totally inappropriate when the roadshow is about restructure which means that lots of people lose their jobs due to lack of money ..sometimes local government have no idea !! needless to say lots of people were really   about it, how morally as a council can you offer something like that as a prize when services and jobs are being cut left right and centre    


So all in all crappy day and feel so tired and tearful but guess that is just our lovely hormones .. even when I was looking round this morning I acted underwhelmed I think as the whole thought of moving, redecorating, doing the garden and god knows what felt daunting ..but it is a challenge so bring it on .. and so nice to have our own little garden instead of having a communal one .. the cats will love it .. even got a shed for all my plant pots and crappy stuff lol

Sorry you are all having a crappy day too .. Max I would def push for scanning as you are prob like me and ovulate late and they have no idea because they are testing at a completely inappropriate time .. I would do your ov tests and get them to do blood tests 10 days after a positive as that should be about right .. 

Sorry no other personals but so tired ..it is tea and bed for me ..

Cat x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Wahey congrats Cat glad you finally got ur AF


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi all,
my cons is the same i went in he didnt even open my (masive) file i told him what was wrong. then less than 5mins i was in there i came out with a 3 months suply of clomid. no scaning or nowt just told to come back if i wasnt pg. i went away feeling very confused if it wasnt for things ive read and this site i would still be sat wondering.

i gave up cigs and lasted 5 weeks i was going the gym twice a week stuck to my diet and still put 10lb on. so i started again (naughty girl) im not smoking lots like before tho.
good luck to all you quiters. week 3 and 5 were the worst weeks ive ever had i think.lol
i dont know how you can take nutty pills and not smoke. well done.

hi marj how are you doing are you and dp ok now?


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

about time. good luck on your new cycle.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Evening Kelli

Yea we are fine apart from the fact that w are noth trying to give up smoking at the same time, I think we are having a compition to see who can be the snappiest   but I did a calculator thing before to see how much we will both save if we both quit, and it's nearly £300 a month between us, I'm keeping him focused with the sound of a tropical holiday  

Any way how are you doing? you have a good weekend

Em xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

im ok thanks marj.
so when do you test? when we gave up we saved up the money and it went of our holls we go in 5 weeks i cant wait.
had a good weekend dd got 1 of them wii computers for her b.day. i tell you what im aching from head to toe from jumping around.lol


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

lol We have got a wii as well they are great fun and they keep you fit.

Well I am on day 21 tomorrow but because I don't have reular cycles I don't know properly when I test. It's one of my questions on my list for tomorrow  

Where are you going on your hols??

Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Just had to say ... what a horrible sick story on Eastenders..made me feel ill and not at all appropriate for that time of night !!

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

im off to corfu for to hole weeks bring on the sun.lol
i dont have  regular af my dock told me to test 19 days from the last bms marj.

cat we didnt do the soaps tonight dd loves eastenders but that was all wrong so i stoped her from watching it. i couldnt even stomach that. so i know what you mean.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I know Cat, it makes every one with IF problems look like raving lunatics, when we are all calm and lovely sane people


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

We have kinda givin up on bms kelliand just have it when ever we can   DP was feeling unwanted lol and that way He doesn't have the pressure of trying to perform when neccassary. Also I don't know when I ovulate so it's hard to pin down, though I think I am getting a few more signs of ovualtion now

xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

i know i keep saying it marj but i realy do think you would beniffit from ov test strips hun.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I will see how things go and if I need to I will give them a go next month, but as uch as I am being positive I'm going to concentrate on losing weight as that has got to help, I have lost 8lbs since going to the hypnothrapist so I am feeling even more positive


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

wow wish i could lose 8lb well done marj thats a big achevment in its self. you should be very proud of your self. keep it up.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sane lol ..well nearly      
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

sane that word should be band when your on clomid.lol


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I no Kelli I am well proud of myself, still haven't tiuched a bit of chocolate, which I is harder then the smokin to be honest  

Cat the way I see it you have to be a little bit crazy to get on in this world


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

marj have you got cooking mamma for your wii? its realy funny i burn food at the best of times so cooking virtual food and jumping about like a loney i can blame the wii for my madness.lol


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

No kelli only got the sports one and a drivinf game, should see me pinning when trying to hit the ball in baseball, im like a loon and it is soooo solid


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

i think we have that 1 is it wii sports? we aint tryed that 1 yet. im having to much fun burning eggs.lol god knows what ppl out side think when all you can see is my hand saking very fast.lol
i think its mine dd just says is it my go yet poor thing.lol


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

My mum is like that on it she had evry one in from the street to come and have a go, they are good for part's and that, but I do think you should ket ur DD have a go considering it's hers


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

well she informed me before bed that im band . never mind more time on here.
you would think i had nothing else to do than sit on here all day i think im getting  adicted.lol


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

lol You will have to wait till she is in bed, just keep the noise down  

I know when I wasn't working I became totaly addicted to the internet, and I still miss it  now lol I ma checking my emails about 29 times a day hoping I don't get caught lol


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

lol were do you work?
my old boss came over on sat and offerd me my old job back i aint worked for her for 2 years and i dont know what to do. but dh said the life style im custom to i have to get a job to suport it.lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Cat well done on the visit from the witch  Sorry you are having a crappy day 

Max Sorry that they are not monitoring you properly the Ba***rds  (a rant on your behalf) 

Crazy Fi Fi I hope you are ok! don't make me and Cat come round for ya 

Good luck in the shagfest Nix


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I work for a pharmecutical company near where I live, its only contract work so I am there till christmas, just don't want to get caught on here or I might  not make it till xmas  

If you liked it why don't you do it,as long as they are flexable around your DD


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

she is ok when i worked there before i worked there for 7 years 9.30 till 3pm so i could drop off and pick her up with out any worry. ho i dont know cant make my mind up at the min.
think i have got so used to not working and ocding in the house. i know i will have to get a job soon tho with dh starting to moan.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi all 

not alot from me but would like to start with a big fat congrats to Amy, you clever girl you, now give us some tips on how to get round this without taking the clomid  very pleased for you hun 

Cat any sign 

Ba you aint too naughty hunny, i seen worse  chin up chick 

Max, fighting Fi Fi, Vicki, Sukie, Kelli (bet your busy  ) hope you are all ok 

as for me A/F arrived with vengence this morning early hours, terrible pain + popped a codiene, soooo round three tommorow  wooo hoooo the joys of baby making

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

When I am not working I moan that I am bored and need money, then when I start workng I moan coz I have got to ge up every day lol As they say the grass is always greener!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi cleg good luck this month       

cat got af yippee.lol

marj i keep talking my self out of it i think i need to talk my self in to it.lol


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

awwww Cat bout flipping time, thought you were going to hang on forever  pleased you can get moving now babe  my word after that long i would have forgotton how to use a ST  have they have they progressed in there dynamics since the last time you used any  its been that long they aint like bricks now ya na  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

ARRRRRRGH... 

I've got EWCM and pinging left ovary and can't do nowt until clinic says on Thursday.

Hope if there's a follie there it doesn't pop before thursday 

Hmmmm...do we?   ....or don't we?


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

well im off to watch bb like a sado.lol
have a nice night girls. take care girls. 


mrs r just have lots of bms hun dont wait what harm can it do good luck.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah Vicki just get on with the deed any hoo, cant hurt can it


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

well I'm off to drink me horliks while I watch BB, one of the has got to send me to sleep  

Mrs R have fun  

Everyone have a good evening and a good day tomorrow    

Em xx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Cat - about   time. Hooray, the   is here. Actually as I said that you could have my   this month I will take this as a good sign for me. So.. now what for you??
Oh and dont watch EE or any soaps. What where they doing?

Cleg - you dark horse - didnt know you where on the 2ww (sorry if I have'nt been paying attention). Thanks for the support. I always think that everyone else is perfect and only I mess it all up but its reassuring to know that we are all human and bumbling along. Sorry for a/f but this will be your cycle. Stay positive  

Fi - if Cleg has a/f am I correct in thinkig that you two were due to test around the same time? Or am I just way off.

Kelli - I just cant play comp games - they get me too wound up. 

Em (Maj) - you are both giving up at the same time. Are you crazy? You need to make love not war!

Nix - so sorry I forgot that you had your appointment to discuss your treatment. Doesnt sound like you got a result. When do you see the chiefman? What would you like to see next? 

OK - DH has gone to bed without me and I hate it so am going to rush off now and read as Im not in the least sleepy but hate being up on my own! Pathetic I know.
Ba
x

P.S. Nix - I finished off my day with half a cherry batter pudding and cream and a quarter of a box of heros. Watch this space when I get on the scales tomorrow!


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

CAT

  
             

 
  ​


[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

Go Cat........................................ Go Cat........................................................Go Cat...................................................


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Mrs R - just saw your post. I cant say I agree with the others - I remember that woman who get BFP with 8 babies and lost them all back in 1985 or something. Very difficult one but I would have to say they must have said no bms for a reason.
Sorry if its not what you want to hear - no answer really is it.
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Congratulations SMILING CYSTER really lovely to read of a BFP

Aww Cleg, sorry to hear you got a/f, and sorry to hear so many of you have been having bad days  

Yes The Davis, well remembered, I'm on day 30 and just waiting for the old witch too


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

The Davis, you sound just like me, I go to bed around 10 with my DH as I wont stay up alone and then read well into the next day, so that makes you normal    (my kind of normal)


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Davis said:


> Mrs R - just saw your post. I cant say I agree with the others - I remember that woman who get BFP with 8 babies and lost them all back in 1985 or something. Very difficult one but I would have to say they must have said no bms for a reason.
> Sorry if its not what you want to hear - no answer really is it.
> Ba
> x


It's only because I've had a tube reversal and already had an ectopic. Thats why they want to keep a close eye on me and also because I ovulate regularly (but mainly from right side where there is no tube) I'm on the Clomid to give the left ovary a kick up the bum.

I really can't see myself overstimulating as I was very slow to respond to Puregon when I had my IVF.

The temptation is killing me!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Just a quickie from me as I'm shattered. 

Cat, so pleased AF is finally here for you and you can get on with things.

Mrs R, I'd go for it hun. The lady who conceived and lost 8 babies was doing IUI and had her cycle abandoned but kept on injecting herself despite the fact she had too many follies. I'd say on 50mg it's highly unlikely you would overstimulate, but at the end of the day it's your decision. I just know personally if I missed the 'window', I'd be peeved. Good luck with whatever you decide.  

Kelli, was it you who said you're going to Corfu? Where do you go? We've just got back from 2 weeks in Moraitika - heaven!

Hi to everyone else. 

Night, night girls. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Ladies ..have a touch of the insomnia .. thanks Fi Fi..Sukes ..Cleg and Rosie P .. 

Cleg unfortunately I am responsible for the huge increase in ST purchasing in the Northants area as have been convinced I have been coming on for so long I have got through stacks of the bloomin things .. one thing I will say is I like the Always Silk ones and have never liked Always until trying their trial sample pack of silk ones ..I always found them a bit plasticy and preferred BODYFORM ..BODYFORM FOR YOU !!!! SCREAMED AT THE TOP OF SOMEONES VOICE !! lol 

I have period pains that must mean that I don't go to work tomorrow surely lol .. err NO unfortunately not I have a conscience...god I am getting sarcastic .. think this witch better hurry up and go .. she is turning me into a witch lol

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

morning all hope you alll are fine have a nice day. 

hi rosie, yeah we are going to sadari dont know what its like.
dont know any 1 who has been. i hope its not the pits. 2ws in the sun whowho i cant wait.


----------



## twinsmum (Jan 27, 2005)

Gud Morning all,

I know that I haven't  posted for a while but I have been reading all your post.

Amy, Congrats 

My boss has been having a go at me for my internet usage, so I had to take a step back. 

Ba, how are you and your DS? Thanks for asking after me. Life has been very busy, We have finally completed the garden work, which is a relief. Otherwise, I am fine, I am on CD 13 today, hoping to ovulate in two days or so. Fingers crossed. I have been a little down lately but I have sort of picked myself up. So I can identify with what you went thru over the week end.

I know that it will happen for all of us, some day soon.


To all, Good luck with ttc.


Twinsmum


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Morning,

Cat - at last the   found you so what happens now?? 

Dare I aks what is happening in Eastender or should I just wait and see, think we are about a month behind over here.

I have enventually got a job and went and signed my contract yesterday      going to be a teaching assistant at an American School, money is crap but gets me out the house! 

I am away for a wee swim back later

Sharry xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

ive been reading posts on other threds.
could some 1 tell me what a chemical pg is plz.
bet i sound daft asking.lol


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning all !

Kelli - I think a chemical pg is when you get a positive result, but do not make it till a scan (think also called a missed miscarriage).  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Max - I'll try and find the NICE link and IM it to you hun.

MrsR - did you go for it ?!  I think I probably would !

Ba - how's things ?!

Just a quickie cos got into work a bit late after going back to hospital for my trigger shot.

Back later.

Nix


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok nix thankyou hun. 

  Cat glad a/f arrived at last for you hun.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Sharry - well done on the job. Lets face it you dont need anything too stressful right now so it sounds perfect. Ive just come back from a swim as well except I bet yours is a little bit nicer than the local public baths!

Kelli - Nix is right a chemical pgn is also a missed miscarriage - often just a sac but no fetal pole on the scan. Its a miscarriage but a very early one - still not something any of us ever want!

Nix - Pooey to work - except I look forward to your work because then you can talk to me! Does anyone know that you are having treatment? The excuses must be hard. So now you have had your injection is it the start of bms for you? Do you have a follie and what size is it. Questions, questions, questions.

Twinsmum - welcome back. Sorry to hear you've been down - I was 3 seconds ago but I'm better now - hang on I'm a clomid chick so it could change at any minute... Wish we had our place done up, ahh its so difficult to live in and no end in sight. We still have a temporary kitchen in the sitting room, no flooring, just a dirty old bath in the bathroom, wires everywhere - the list is endless. But we have spent an amazing 6 figures to get it to this state and just dont have anymore gold coins! So DH must work harder!!

Fi - my DH and I are joined at the hip. We are one of those couples that do everything together. I dont care, I love him (most times) and got married because there was nothing left that I wanted to do that wouldn't be better with him. I'm wishing you lots of big fat positive vibes  

Mrs R - well did you or didn't you? I was trying to work it out so correct me if I'm wrong, you ov from right ovary but have no tube so use clomid to stimulate your left. So if you were ov then either it was your left in which case you should go for it and risk ectopic or its still your right but with no chance of a BFP because no tube? The only thing is how do they stop an ectopic - I didn't think this was possible? Sorry for all the questions just trying to get my head around it. 

Cat - how you going? You've been very quiet lately not at all like you. Are you likely to keep your job and when do you think you will exchange contracts on your new place?

Well I thought I felt implantation cramps yesterday (its all in my head I'm neurotic in 2ww) so I looked it up on google and read a post saying that you need to have lots of bms AFTER ov to get a BFP. Now I'm worried because we haven't. Has anyone else heard this? I am off for a scan and bloods tomorrow so will ask the cons but if anyone else can shed some light?
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

thank you i felt silly i never  new that could happen see im daft.

im taking dd to a kids birthday party after school and i realy cant be ar**d.
think its the clomid im totaly shaterd cant keep awake and feeling very sick. all i want to do is eat and sleep.

mrs r did you go for it then??

davis i read that bms should be 5 days before and 1 day after but dont take my word for it. fingers toes and what ever else i can cross are crossed for you best of luck stay         and if you want to obsess you go for it.
obsessing makes me feel better in a steange way. good luck


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Ba * -  pooey to work indeed! Decided I can't be bothered anymore - far more fun to sit and chat to you lot on here ! When I first started with tx no-one at work knew, I just kept it very vague with "womens issues", but after my first month on clomid failed I took a couple of days off with really bad period pains and decided to speak to my boss (male) about the PCOS thing - still keeping it very vague and not mentioning babies or anything. Well, he just suddenly blurted out about me "trying for a child" and went off about IVF and God knows what else! I just sat there opening and shutting my mouth and neither confirmed or denied it really. I have never spoken to him about it since and am still very suspicious about how he found out (methinks he reads our emails!), but it does make it easier with appointments now. Yep, had 1 dominant folly that was just under 20mm yesterday, so i was stabbed in the butt this morning and it's a-shagging we go from today for next 3 days.

*Kelli * - you're not daft darling! I don't understand or have never heard of half the stuff I read about on here!!! Sometimes I think you're better off not having so much info - so much more to fret about !

I get the trigger shot so I guess a bit different, but I get told to have BMS before the egg is released so there are some swimmers there waiting and then keep going for 3 days after ov (about a week if you can keep it up for that long  )

Right, gonna make a coffee......I mean do some work, back in a bit....

Nix


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Another quickie from me I'm afraid as I need to have my (late) lunch yet and then jump in the shower (well, not quite jump as that would be dangerous!)



kellixxx said:


> hi rosie, yeah we are going to sadari dont know what its like.
> dont know any 1 who has been. i hope its not the pits. 2ws in the sun whowho i cant wait.


Kelli, I've been there on trips as they do nice boat trips to the caves. Since I went though the resort has become much more popular. It seems to be one of the busier resorts at the moment on Corfu and pretty popular. We drove through it a couple of years back when we went to Roda but didn't like it so got a cab to Moraitika.  It looked quite snazzy. If you can try and get a cab to Corfu town. There are some nice shops (open every evening except Mon and Wed and I think Sun) and lovely places to sit and people watch on the Liston which is lovely. Hope you have a great time.

A chemical pregnancy is when you have positive pregnancy test result(s) but the pregnancy does not develop (i.e. you lose the pregnancy early on). A missed miscarriage is different as the baby develops to a certain stage but the heartbeat stops without any symptoms like pain or bleeding - this can happen before or after scan. Unfortunately I have had both  Here's a link that explains more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=46939.0

Hi to everyone else. So sorry I have to dash, but hope you're all ok?   

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Nix - good thing your boss is a man. If you had a childless career woman it would be difficult and at least you can scare a man by either: a) talking about 'womans issues' and embarrassing him or b) making him feel nervous about sexual discrimination cases. Its horrid I know but truthful. 
Nix/Kelli - My cons told me 4 days from last Tuesday, but I think I had ov cramps on the Friday. We didnt have bms after the Friday (too knackered or drunk) so now I feel like Ive blown it. At the same time Ive started with the whole neurotic obsessing thing again. I think that what I actually need to do is throw away my Internet connection for the 2ww as it doesnt help me!

Still havent had a ciggie so its day 3. I keep telling myself that I havent given up just having a break. But I really want one now!  
Think I might just cut down to 1 a day at least thats better than 60 in one night.
Ba
x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Afternoon all

Davis- Everything I have read says that BMS after ov doesn't make any differance and it should be all before ov. But I think in future it might be good to not take the risk, and. as you say make love not war    And you don't really want a ciggy Davis trust me I know, if you have gone 3 days what difference does 3 weeks make     

Kellixx, hope your doing OK and not working to hard

and i hope everyone else is as good as can be xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Ba * - I tend to internet obsess on my 2ww as well. I think it does me more harm than good cos I end up spending half my day searching for symptoms online and then the other half either convincing myself that I have them all or fretting that I have none of them 

*Rosie * - how're things with you hun ?

Hi *Maj !!*

Nix


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hiya Nix

How are you, as you can see I am concentrating and working really hard in work!! 
Well I hope you have fun later, it can be a right pain this bms lark  
and I hope it goes well for you


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Nix - YES, YES, YES. Thats me too!!

Maj - I do want a ciggie so bad. How are you going?


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm in work at the mo Davis and I don't smoke in work any way so it's not too bad, it is going to be the minute I sit in the car, as I am sooooo use to lighting up on my way home after a long day at work,   made myself want one now, BUT we can do this, are bodies will be temples and our purses will be bulging


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

As long as its my purse bulging and not my thighs!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*BA* - I just typed out "as long as it's only our purses and not our clomid bellies bulging" as you posted !! Great minds....... 

God, you've got me craving now 

Nix


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Been    so I'm really sorry if I took anyone off a lucky/special number - only just thought of that


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Davis said:


> Mrs R - well did you or didn't you? I was trying to work it out so correct me if I'm wrong, you ov from right ovary but have no tube so use clomid to stimulate your left. So if you were ov then either it was your left in which case you should go for it and risk ectopic or its still your right but with no chance of a BFP because no tube? The only thing is how do they stop an ectopic - I didn't think this was possible? Sorry for all the questions just trying to get my head around it.


No we were good and didn't do .

Unfortunatly you can't stop an ectopic and thats one of the risks I'm taking being on Clomid. Hence the reason why they want to monitor me closely at the hospital. So I'll do as I'm told like a good girl  (which I am anyway    )

Ovulating from my right side is useless as there is no tube there (or very little) and my left tube is shorter because I've had a sterilisation reversal (usually a fallopian tube is 10cm long but after a reversal it's about 7cm long due to having to cut the dead tissue away) so that remaining tube can't reach over to grab the egg from the right side if I ovulate from there. So hoping the Clomid will stimulate my left ovary to give us more chance of an egg being produced on that side. As I say I'm on Clomid to boost.

I know I know it's confusing  

 Everyone else hope you're all having a good day 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Well I'm fed and clean now so all good.  

Nix, things are good thanks. My holiday did me the world of good and really stopped me worrying about the slightest little things. I was so relaxed that on the last day I was playing frisbee with everyone in the sea, and I never do that. I would highly recommend it to anyone - sun, sea and good eating is just what the doctor ordered! Now I'm back and we have our scan and blood test results tomorrow so am back to worrying  . How are things with you?

Vicki, you are good not doing the deed last night. Not easy following docs orders all the time is it as it? Good luck for your scan.

I haven't been able to catch up with everyone's news/ chat as there were nearly 40 pages of chat when I looked   so no way I'm going to have time to catch up with all that. Any news I've missed?

Hope you've all been well (and good  ) whilst I've been away?

Talk to you later.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Rosie* - am so happy that things are going well for you hun, you deserve it! Almost 22 weeks - WOW, that beanie will be popping out before you know it !!!

Things are Ok with me thanks darling - just about to go into 3rd clomid 2ww - really hoping this is the one for us  

Off home now - chat later girls !

Nix


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Nix, it certainly feels better the more weeks go by - I feel a bit more confident and relaxed each week. I need to start getting things sorted but am also scared to start buying anything. 

Hope it is 3rd one lucky for you also.   Don't give up - it took me 8 goes and I was really at the end of my tether with it, and then this happened so never say never.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

thanks rosie wish i was going now.
thanx 2 every 1 who explained chem pg to.
hope you are all ok and not to stressed.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blinky1010 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello Ladies
Just a little note to say, thankyou for Your replies to my question about painful sex. I have replied personally. You girls are amazing I thought I only posted the other day and when I came back we are on page 7. I've tried to have a quick overview of all your posts.
It's good to know that I'm not the only one who has a DH who promises to do everything to help this impossible feet. NO really I must not be hard, he's much better than last time ( I don't think he could have been worse ).
I think I might be testing on the 11/12th july if anybody else is. It will be this late because I think ovulation for me is around cycle day 19 and my tests don't show up untill 20 days later. I'm weird like that. Any way I'll be dammed if I'm gonna buy any more bloody pregnancy tests. I hate them, we need little traffic lights built in and a little disk to insert when we want to be pregnant.
Good luck to all and I'm glad Paul Potts won Britains got Talent -his wife is pregnant with their first child.
CazXXXX


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

blinki my af due 12th july so all going well i will be testing around then shall we test together?


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

  Well the hospital have foned me back 2day to tell me whats happening.

  They are sending me out an appointment because they want to put me on metformin,how does this help?

  I know theres double chance of getting pregnant than if you were just taking clomid.

  Has any1 got any info please,and is anyone else on it.xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

good luck max. i cant help but sure twice the chance cant hurt.
lots of        
i want some.lol


----------



## blinky1010 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi kelli
Great idea, Im trying to get on here more often and touch base with everyone.
But If I don't get a chance to get onto FF, I certainly will pick up My emails.
Let me know how You want to test, I have to go now as I'm off out.
Speak soon
CazXXX


----------



## flower le (Apr 7, 2007)

oh my word - I have a few busy days and you lot natter so much we have a new home!!!!  How are you all?  I'm ok  on day 11 of my first natural cycle since the drilling.  I'm trying not to get too excited but can't help it.  Hopefully it has sorted all my periods and this might be our month!!!!    If no luck I'm back on crazy clomid again next month but hopefully it will work now!!! I'm just happy and excited in general at the mo because at least something is being done now.  I went to doc death this morn so that the nurse could take out my so called dissolving stiches which guess what?  haven't dissolved!!  She wouldn't do it and is sending me back to the hospital!!!  How hard can it be??

Anyway my phone is ringing and my tea is nearly ready so i'm off - back later 

Le x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks kelli,i hope it works.xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

well my side afects are worse than i have ever had them before. think its because its the longest ive took it with out pg.

i feel sick got a head hache pains in my stomach very bloted tummy sore (.)(.) and very bad temper.   

night girls.xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

max_8579 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well the hospital have foned me back 2day to tell me whats happening.
> 
> ...


Hi Max. Metformin can help PCOS ladies lose weight (because of the links with PCOS and insulin resistance) and also help improve egg quality and makes Clomid more effective and helps prevent miscarriage if taken before and for at least the first 3 months of pg, which PCOS women are at higher risk for. I am to stay on it for the whole of my pg. Hope this helps. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi rosie,

    That has helped thanx,do you av side affects?

  Good luck with your scan 2morra hun,will you find out the sex?xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got a stomking headache...like my head is going to explode!


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Mrs R - I have had a headache since Friday so I can relate! In fact this month I have felt so unwell - Ive had every side effect except - psychosis and a loss of grip with reality (which I found listed as a side effect online). That is I think I havent   
Ba
x


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi,

 Was suppose to be getting a scan today and possibly getting my pregnyl trigger jab, but my con has just cancelled my appointment, she is mid delivery.  They wanted to reaarange my appointment for Saturday, too which I created a bit of a fuss about saying that Saturday was too late (she must have though i was a mad woman  ) so going tomorrow instead hopefully things will still be okay since I will be a day behind now  .

Hope everybody is okay  and staying   

Sharry xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Sharry - well done for not letting them fob you off. You should be alright just make sure you have lots of   to be sure.
Ba
x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Nix - where are you? Dont tell me they have you working!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

max_8579 said:


> Hi rosie,
> 
> That has helped thanx,do you av side affects?
> 
> Good luck with your scan 2morra hun,will you find out the sex?xx


Hi Max. Unfortunately there are side effects but they are usually quite short lived and if you can get past the first few weeks of them they normally go after that. You get what we affectionately call Met  - which as you can imagine leaves you having to take a few to many trips to the loo. It's usually eased by taking the tablets on a full tum (not just a biscuit or something but at least a good sized piece of toast).

Thanks hun, all went well today and I was so relieved I cried. We didn't find out the sex as we want it to be a surprise. Am so tired now I hardly slept last night as I was anxious might nip off for a nap in a few minutes once I've checked the boards.

Good luck with the Metformin. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Ba,*

I'm here now! They did - the cheeky  made me work this morning !!!! Don't they know I only come in to come onto FF ?!!!? 

How's you hun ??

*Rosie* - so glad scan went well. You can relax now and enjoy being PG and looking forward to BEING A MUMMY !!!!!!! 

How's everyone doing today?

Not much to report from me really - we're mid BMS-marathon at the moment and actually had a conversation last night that went something like this.......

DH - "how long will those chops be?"
ME - "about 10 minutes"
DH - "have we got time to get it done quickly before we eat then"
ME - "errrmmm, not really - let's just eat quick and do it after dinner, before we go round to see XXX".

How romantic is that ?!?!?!??!

Just thought I'd share that with you - that's the total limit of the romance in our house at the moment !!!!

Nix.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a bit of help please, my periods were every 2/3 months apart before clomid,  I have just had my 2nd cycle of clomid I am cd22 and looks like af is coming, I have never, never had a period this close toghether, my last 2 were 32 days apart, is it normal to be this early

Ta

Em xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Maj,

On my first clomid cycle I started spotting on CD27 and came on properly on CD29 - this was the shortest cycle I'd had for YEARS!  

Cycle 2 went onto CD36/37...

Not sure if that helps at all, but I think that the Clomid does change your cycle length from one month to another just to mess with our heads a bit more !!

Nix.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks Nix
I'm gutted was really positive about this month and was hoping the bit of bleeding I got yesterday MIGHT have been implantation bleed , but never mind on with another month I suppose  
And I think your convo with your DH was v.v romantic, mine and my DP is normally like "jump on then " lol only joking  

xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Maj,*

It aint over till the witch shows, so keep  hun !!

Nix.


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

My god you lot can chat !!!!

Cat- ye ha. Well done for getting that   she must have bought a tom tom!!

On day 35 now and no sign of AF. Spent the last 2 evenings in bed as I had the most horrendous pains in my right side...appendix me thinks

Good news to share....Got offered a new job today so i will take great pleasure in telling my boss to stick her job up her  

Hi davis, fi, nix, max, kelli, maj, rosie, cleg, mrs redcap, blinky and everyone else


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi
I had to do work today as well VAT returns YUCK!!

Well went to see the cons with my huge list of questions. Good news is follie has gone, so hopefully its a little blast snuggling down in my nice lining for the next 9 months.  

OK so in case your interested questions I asked my cons were:

If you need to have bms AFTER ov and she said that isn't necessary if you are being tracked, its more for people who dont know ov date. Then she said just do it every 2 - 3 days to cover all bases if you are worried.

Asked why they had taken me off metformin with my clomid. Apparently its only given if you dont ov on clomid (not sure if I believe this but they know best).

If cm could indicate implantation/BFP and she said NO. Suggested that cm may be abit more this month than last and she said it was just different each month and could be as a result of diet. Makes sense Ive been eating brazil nuts.

Asked again about drinking while ttc. She said everything in moderation (Opps) but not to deny yourself and be miserable. Being happy and relaxed was important (well I was nearly vertical last weekend so thats relaxed) and half a bottle of wine would be fine for a special event (opps again).

Asked if pain in lower tum/ovaries was normal at ov - it is. Its a side effect and very normal apparently.

Think thats about it really
Ba
x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Me again  

Rosie - congrats on the good news. Is your next scan at 21 weeks? I was the same as you too scared to buy anything until the last minute (32 weeks) incase I jinxed it. But I researched every kind of baby product you could imagine before hand and in the end it wasnt important at all. 

Angelus - when is your testing date? Congrats on the new job. Hope its better money/ better prospects/ closer to home/ nicer people?

Maj - sorry about a/f   Make this cycle yours!

Kelli - whens your test date?

Cat and Fi - we havent heard from either of you for such a long time? Fi Im thinking of you for tomorrow - hope alls well with both of you. Miss your delightful conversation!

Nix - read your email to DH and we peed ourselves. That is so us as well!!! In fact DH just followed it up with 'Do we have to do the deed' - me: 'no' - DH: 'Thats a relief'  

Feel very billy no mates tonight so off to rescue my burning duck!
Ba
X


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi ladies ..sorry not been on so much have been running around like a blue   fly ..well you know how I don't like to do things by halves .. well I am now moving house on the 5th July   everything has been accepted, and gone through sign for it next week ..signing my life away   

So today I have been on the phone sorting everything out ..change of address on everything..change of suppliers for everything ..removals .. disconnecting the gas cooker ... removal of carpet and relaying ..(as only 2 yrs old and wool ..so ITS COMING WITH US IF I HAVE TO PICK IT UP AND CARRY IT THERE !! ) as the place I'm moving to has no carpets in it at all ..so its going to be an expensive year !! 

Been planning what paint etc I need to buy as I am going to decorate so that it is fresh before we move in ..so got to do that before the 5th (not that I give myself much to do ..) I havn't even packed my current house up yet .. forgot how difficult it is to collect boxes going on the bus   so I think I am going to have to be ruthless and chuck lots of stuff out !! 

Might have to have a mega car boot sale too .. raise some money for more carpets lol

I am so pleased cos will have my own garden for first time in ages (we have a communal one at the moment and its not the same !) 

So I need one of those corner cabinets to hide the computer and all my files away .. might have a look on ikea site .. I have decided to claim back all my bank charges as that will pay for a new kitchen !! (not that I go overdrawn much lol ) ..I went overdrawn by 1.60 this month and got charged £35 what a rip off !! 

Hope you are all ok .. 

Angelus ..yes she did have a tom tom when she arrived lol ..have you done a test hun ..think you should as don't want to worry you but when trying to get pregnant and have pains in your side you might want to rule out being pregnant/possibility of ectopic ..as the sooner things like that are caught the less likely you would be to lose a tube .. so important to get checked out if in any doubt .. how long are your normal cycles ? 

Great News about the job hun    

Rosie - Great news about the scan hun ..you really can relax now and start buying cutie little things x

Ba ..Good luck hun praying there is a little something burrowing in ..

Em ..Hope the nasty witch doesn't arrive    

Nix   umm sounds like typical blokie comment to me ..as if we should be grateful for 10 mins     hope the chop was nice I havn't had chops in months but I love a porkie chop  

Fi ..Hope you are ok hun  

Hello to everyone else   .. AF has started to get very heavy today which is fun fun fun .. and have to go for blood tests tomorrow about my thyroid ..so hopefully they can sort that out..   

Off to fall asleep now .. roll on my magic thyroid pills !! sorry no magical conversation lol .. tooo tired ..but chattering with you in spirit lol
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

PS ...Only 188 Sleeps til Christmas yeeee haaa 
[fly]           [/fly]

  
Cat x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Cat - went into the Christmas shop the other day as DS wanted to see the lights. It was 196 days until Chri$tmas then and I just thought -Ohh no thats close.

Just had a ciggie. But 1 in 4 days is Ok isnt it Its all because Im halfway through my bottle of wine - bought for my duck recipe so it was a necessity!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

christmas, christmas  i need me summer holiday 1st 

hope your all ok  didnt pop on last night as was tired after i rode to work + home again  bum not too sore + have been out + got pants + top so will help when i start sweating 

2nd day of clomid + this time round i have taken them on a night, i didnt think i was too bad on them but i did get flushes + dont fancy having one of them on a hot day riding me bike  i'd be like a woman demented 

thinking of you all  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

evening all.

davis if all gos well i think i test 12 july im trying not to get boged down with dates thats how i feel today like i dont care any more.
good luck this month i hope it has worked for you   

rosie godd news about your scan you can go mad now and buy all sorts.

cat good luck with your move you sertanly sound happy.

marj good luck this month have fun  

angelus good luck with your new job

mrs r hope the afects aint to bad for you its all wort it.


max how are you?

nix love your chat with dh.lol

sharry good luck tomorrow.

sorry if i have missed any but HELLO if i have hope you are all fine.

well i cant cope with the side afects any more,
bloted tummy
headache
sore boobs
cant sleep
very hot day and night
nausea all day
got blurey eyes today only for a mo
VERY BAD TEMPERD i could kill
think the only thing not wrong is i havnt gone dizzy yet.
ive also gone mad (no worse than before.lol)


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Kelli stick with it missus  this month could be your month hunny


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

good night girls see yoy tomorrow 
take care.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


thank you cleg


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry only another quickie from me I'm afraid as I have a load of washing to sort out.

Thanks Nix, I hope I will be able to relax a bit more now but knowing me I won't. Worrying about the downs and spina bifida results now as I can't find them in the results I got today. 

Ba, today was my 20 week scan although I am now 22 weeks, but had to delay it because of my holiday. I've just sent off for some brochures as I suppose I should at least start looking even if we;re not ready to buy yet.

Cat, good news about your move - how exciting! Christmas, I don't know!  

Kelli, thanks hun. Hope you get through all those rotten side effects. And remember it will all be worth it when you're puking your guts up with morning sickness!  

Hello to everyone else. Sorry I can't do more personals but the washing load is calling me - boring!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi ladies, not been on as have had awful headache since Sunday, but gone now thankfully.

Hi Rosie, glad you had such a lovely hols, and that your scan went well, you asked if there was any news,
well mine is that my cons has written me off after 3 months of clomid, saying that if I havent got caught yet I probably wont, and its probably due to my age!! And all told to me in a letter!! Absolutely gutted........................

Cat great news about the move XX
Angelus and you for the job xx

Sorry no personals ... waaaaaaaaaaaay too many pages!!
Good luck to all you ladies this month, lets get some more BFP's    

On CD 33 now (longest cycle yet) no sign of a/f, but have tested so know its not the other


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Morning.

Cat - I don't have AF ever so there is no normal cycle pattern. I got it on day 29 last month so I tested then but was BFN. Will just wait and see what happens. May go and test again just to rule out ectopic etc seeing as i am still in lots of pain. Thanks for the advice xxx

Davis - Last Thursday I tested. The job is exactly as you said..Nicer people, better prospects, mega pay, not closer to home but we cant have everything!! xx

Well, am off to see Ronan Keating and Andy Abraham Live in Stanmer Park , Brighton tonight so hope all you ladies are well and will catch up with you soon

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Cat - you will be in your new place for your b/day. I reckon that deserves a party - house warming/birthday   But remember do it before the carpets go down!

Angelus - do a test again to be sure. I spent months without a/f and never tested because it wasn't anything unusual only to find out later that I had a BFP for the last 4 months!

Fi - are you charting temp? Has it dropped at all? Really hope its your month.

Rosie - sorry cant add-up! Well enjoy this special time now.

Kelli - the side effects are a real killer aren't they. Hopefully it will all be worth it soon.

Cleg - well done cycling! Wish I wasn't so lazy and could do something like that. I use to ride with DH until a cab hit me - they did a last minute left turn straight in front of me! Now I'm too scared.

Nix - nice journey this morning?

Ba
x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning !
*
Ba* - No. Crap journey this morning...........a bird poohed on me!! And if one more person tells me it's good luck..........  

How's everyone doing today ??

Nix.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Your right its not good luck at all - its just a what you say to make up for the rotten luck! But I must admit a little grin did cross my face  
Sorry
I had a weird dream last night. I died!! Its freaked me out today - didnt think you were meant to die in your dreams?? I suffocated on a cloud of hot volcanic ash that I was running away from. V strange.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ba - Everyone has laughed so far that I've told..........I guess it is quite funny  

Very odd dream - I hate dreams that stay with you once you've woken up.  I always feel a bit freaked out the next day.

Hmmm.  Not in the best of moods today.  Seem to have woken up feeling like this is all just a waste of time, energy, money and effort.  No BMS last night cos DH was knackered and I hate how resentful I feel towards him because of it.  Sometimes it feels as if I'm doing all this on my own and he's just going along with it for me.  I am terrified that the clomid won't work (and deep down i don;t think it will) as I don't know if he will be up for any further treatment - iui, ivf or whateverr - and I just don't feel like I could walk away yet.

Sorry for the me, me, me post.....just having one of those down days.

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Got the keys .. yipeee how quick is that ..not officially moving til the 5th July ..but they have given us the keys so can go in and start decorating .. hurray hurray     so tomorrow night I will be off to the diy store and buying loads of paint ..and painting all weekend ! 

Angelus ..glad you are doing another test ..we worry about you you know   

Got to go and have blood tests in a bit .. sort that dodgy thyroid out ..hey I Might lose some weight then !! that and moving house may shift a bit .. we had a stolen car dumped outside our house this morning and all I could think was THANK GOD I AM GETTING OUT OF THIS DUMP !! 

Rosie ..don't tell me you are a humbug too lol .. I imagined you to really like Christmas .. you will with a little one in the house.

Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Cat, congrats on the new house!  It's so exciting getting everything sorted isn't it !

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Cat I'll have to recede on that one (gulp!), yes Christmas will be absolutely lovely for Rosie...........
Glad you've got all that to focus on, will be so good for you, remember new home... new baby.... and best of luck with your tests and the journey after.  

Nix, sorry your feeling so crap, but don't you ever give up, just rant to us when the going gets tough, and clean out your toilets with DH's 
toothbrush (I am joking lol).Sometimes you just need to re charge your batteries, its not an easy journey. Big hugs to you xx

Well just had the results of my two prog tests taken on day 20 and 24 (nurses idea to do them then) also in the letter it says that there's
not much going on sadly etc.., is it me, or do I have the right to be frustrated?? I mean hello?? I'm on day 33 and still no a/f, 
so how relevant would those tests have been, or am I just clutching at straws, its really p**sing me off now....
Any evaluations greatly appreciated...........


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Nix - Remember that the clomid does make you really emotional. Its easy to forget that you are moody - if you get what I mean. Also men find this hard too (of course its not as hard as having the treatment like us but they are the lesser species). We all go through periods where we feel like its a waste of time - I had one this morning as well. But then like you said you are not willing to walk away yet so stay strong. It took me 5 years for my first BFP and every month was hell but it was worth it in the end. It will be for you as well. 

Fi -  . Dont really know what to say. I was told yesterday that metformin is used to help ov if it doesnt happen on clomid - but not sure if you are on this already? Did they actually give you the results of your progesterone? Has it risen at all? If so then it would correlate with your late ov theory. If not then you need stronger drugs and if they wont help go to someone who will.  

 to you both
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Fi* - sending you lots of  hun. Can't imagine how frustrating this must be for you, but I reckon you aint down and out yet, so keep on fighting for your dream.

*Ba* - you're right. I forget that it's probably the clomid turning me into a homicidal maniac  I'll keep banging away (so to speak  ) and try and remember that he is merely a man and therfore genically incapable of normal behaviour 

Right - come on then.......somebody jolt me out of this crappy mood, give me a slap or something !!

Nix.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

Cat - good news on the new house and hope your blood tests went okay  

Just back from my cons, took 3 bloody hours!!!!, I had too much internal gas for Dildo cam to work (must have been that curry last night  ) so had to sit and drink loads of water, then of course when you are full to bursting she is busy and you need to sit and wait!!  .  Well got 1 follicle of just over 20mm and some smaller ones, so had to go to the chemist and buy my pregnyl trigger injections but they one had one left and I needed two, they were out of stock!! In the end got 4 injections worth which almost ammounted to the correct dose so hopefully I will still be okay, so going back in 9 days to check that it 'popped' okay.  So should ov on saturday   .  Phoned DH on the way home to warn him that   was the doctors orders for the next week 


Fi - have you asked about alternatives/additions to clomid, because I am on Menogon as well as Clomid to give my ovaries a boost to make them ovulate, then I get trigger injections to cause ovulation.  Dont give up!! keep on at them!!  

Hope everybody is okay 

Sharry xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

good morning girls.

        
to you all try and stay    

hope your bloods were ok cat?

chin up cos by xmas we will all have bfp


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi ladies,

          Ive tested 2day a week early and its a bfn!   I feel really low and thinkits never going to happen if its not happening on 100mg.Although i werent getting the ovulation type pains untill cd24 but nurse said its prob my ovaries just trying to work.

          So lets see what happens with the metformin and clomid together,although im losing hope as it happend first cycle last time on 50mg and ive had ovarian drilling since then so i dont think it sounds good.

        Fi-sorry it was a bfn hun,the feelings awful isnt it.xxx

        Cat-hope the move goes well.xxx

          Hi to everyone.xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Max - Sending   your way. I know its hard (and I cant talk) but try not to test early. There is something about a hpk that is just so much worse than a/f arriving - well there is for me anyway - because at least a/f marks the start of your next try? You tested 1 week early. AND you dont think that you ov until CD24, I presume that was not 2 weeks ago. So dont give up just yet and stay away from the pee sticks  

Sharry - you go girl  

Nix - my DH is an intelligent man - the sort who knows most of the answers to university challenge unlike my 1 or 2 (the easy ones). But he still doesnt know how the female reproductive system works or conception. He said to me the other day 'well its not as if you can only get pregnant at a certain time of the month is it?'   8 years of being in the thick of it and he has no idea. But actually from his point IVF is much easier. They only have to produce a sample twice and DH says they have a really good selection of porn.  

OK so what are credits and how do you get them Mrs R - you seem to know?
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Ba* - I've been thinking lately that at least if it got to the IUI/IVF stage at least there wouldn't be the constand BMS pressure, which at the moment is hell !

*Max* -  I totally agree with Ba. Am sending the  over. It's too early to test hun - even it you'd got a positive result you probably wouldn;t have believed it anyway being so early ! Keep  and re-test at the right time.

Think the time is going backwards in my office today.............

Nix.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Fi, I know a girl who is your age who got her BFP a couple of months ago and look at me - it happened on cycle 8 so if it's making you ov then it will be giving you a better chance surely? Has he suggested any alternative - what's your next step? Also re: the blood tests, if they aren't done exactly 7dpo then the results are unreliable, so if like me you ov anywhere from CD14 to CD25 then they would have been inaccurate for me. Hope you can get some answers hun, might be worth ringing him tom discuss it.

Angelus, hope you enjoy your concert tonight.

Thanks Ba, I am beginning to now. Got my Downs and Spina Bifida results today and they were good so am starting to relax more.

Nix, my dad always gets pooped on and just hates those birds! I remember feeling like you when there were times DH was too tired for BMS etc. and it really leaves you seething. As long as you get some in every 2 or 3 days though you should cover it. I honestly believed it wouldn't work for us either and we had just begun discussing what we would do if IVF (our next step) didn't work for us and thinking about the adoption route when I got the BFP on my 8th cycle, so don't give up hun.  

Cat, I'm not humbug honest. I do like Christmas (but not the commercialism) and also not before we've even had a summer! Summer is my favourite season and I want to have some nice times in the garden before I even think about anything Christmassy. I am looking forward to our first family Christmas though as I can't tell you how long I've wished for it. Excellent news on your house - it sounds like things are moving along very quickly, very exciting!

Max, it's waaaaaaaaay too early to get any kind of reliable result even with an ultra early test. Remember I tested 14dpo and got BFN, so you need at least another week for a relaible result. Good luck.  

Hi to Cleg, Kelli, Tulip, Sukie and Mrs R anyone I've missed.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Rosie* - just noticed your new scan pic. BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhhh so cute ..Baby P is going to be gorgeous !


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah thank you girls. I must admit to being in tears yesterday at the scan. I hadn't slept much in the night as I was a bit anxious and then to see Little P again yesterday and when they (eventually - they have a lot to look at at this scan) said things were fine I felt so relieved and happy. Also got the Downs and Spina Bifida results today and they are fine, so am beginning to feel a bit more confident although daren't let my guard down as something can still go wrong.

So.............. all there is to do now is make sure you girls get your BFPs now. Cat, I noticed your comment about me being a bit witchy the other day - well I did used to do that spell at full moon on the Comp Therapy board and I'm sure DH would agree that I can be a witch sometimes!   I'll see if I can send a spell or two your way girls.   

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

rosie your scan pick is lovely.

hi every 1 hope you are all well.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

hiya ladies,

By heck you lot can natter   it is great to see it so busy but not so great because it has taken me agers to catch up  Sorry I haven't been online for a while really missed you lot and the support you give you are all angels!! Had a great and fab holiday me and my bestfriend did nothing but relax... have massages, facails and a VIP service it was really hard not to get up and help  I am now able to read my real passion in life (sad I know ) so I must be well on the mend I missed it so much. Feeling like I want to start the fertility treatment again too, but know it is a bit soon yet got to give my tablets at least 6mths 

Sukie: So Sorry hun to hear your IVF cycle was abandaded I hope you don't think me too rude to ask why. Sending you a great big  and tonnes of  for July x

Rosie: How was the holiday, hope you too had a lovely relaxing time. Your scan pic is so clear and baby P is so beautiful (sending him/her a ) do you know the sex yet? Have you thought of any names yet? So glad all your tests came back fine 

Fi:      So sorry to hear you are feeling so down, ttc is so blooming hard  I too know someone who got pg after been told they couldnt have children and she was 45... so there is hope and we are all rooting for you sending you tonnes of ORANGE   xxxxxx

Cat: I love christmas too and every year I wait and wait for it to snow... I would love to go somewhere were it snows with a log fire... I am a proper dreamer aren't I  Hope you are alright hun, how and where are you with ttc at the moment what happened to your donnor have you still got one?   

Max: Sorry you got a bfn hun  I think it may be too early too so here is hoping it will turn to a bfp hun      

Kelli: Hi don't think I have spoke to you before as I have been away for a bit... look forward to getting to know you and what a gorg lil girl you got!!

Anyway better go Beth says she is starving so better start tea and SORRY TO ANYONE i HAVE MISSED  PLEASE FORGIVE ME 
Take care
Love
Kelly xxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you Kelli. We were lucky that we got 6 for free this time - that doesn't sound like the NHS does it?  

Kelly, I've missed so much whilst I've been away - what tablets are you on and how come you have to delay ttc? Glad you had a lovely relaxing time - does you the world of good doesn't it? Thanks hun. We had a lovely holiday thank you - very relaxing and enjoyable but I ate far too much. We didn't ask about the sex as we want to leave it as a surprise, but I think it's going to be a boy- no real reason but just a feeling. We have discussed names but it's so hard for us to agree as DH is so awkward. When I got our cat Pushka from Cat's protection I had to forge her name on the adoption certificate as I knew he wouldn't agree on the name - can't really do that this time.   With her son Oliver we both thought of his name at the same time which was spooky!   He does look like an Oliver though - naughty! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

rosie 6 bet you get a letter wanting the cash.lol

tulip1411 hi how are you?

max sorry you got bfn  

big   to every 1 who is down.

all our dream will come true soon.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for hugs, I so need them right now...

Davis, your so right in the advice you gave Nicky and it will be so worth it in the end, hopefully for all of you.
Yes my prog levels on those days were a measly 2 and 3, but they were taken at the wrong time I'm sure, as if I'd
have ovulated 7 days prior to either of these I'd have ahd a/f by now wouldnt I? If I'm right the tests should be
roughly 7 days post ovulation and 7 days prior a/f ??. They were taken 13 and 10 days ago?? So I think theyre invalid?
Your DH sounds as much of a case as mine Davis, bet you wouldnt swap him either though

Nix your right, just like kids you have to go down to a mans level at times, I'd slap you, but the mood your in you might just 
punch me one!!  

Sharry, good luck for this cycle hun, and I have always had same problem with scans, either too much gas or too much tummmy, 
but they can never get a clear reading, managed to see one cyst last time, but wont offer me any other alternative, I think 
metformin would be good, as my blood tests showed I was likely to have pcos, but they just wont do anything for me, theyve 
written me off.

Max, sorry your feeling so low hun, good luck for next month, I know how you feel and it looks like end of road for me, so
feeling really sorry for myself.Hopefully you've just tested too early and you may still be lucky this month, dont give up

Rosie oh your beautiful baby!!   and thanks for advice, but I cant even get to speak to my consultant, am managing to e mail head nurse but I think she's getting sick of me, plus her hands are tied. They wont offer me anything else. I'm just so frustrated as I agree that there should still be hope. So glad you found your results, now relax woman and enjoy or I'm sending that Nix over to sort you out!!

Kelly, lovely to hear from you, glad your doing well, glad to hear you enjoyd your hols, yes what tablets are you on?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Fi. The progesterone blood tests should have been done 7dpo but that's not necessarily 7 days before AF as some people have a shorter or longer luteal phase. If they aren't done 7dpo then the results don't really mean much at all. Have you tried OPKs to give you an indication of ov? I used to use these along with charting my BBT and other ov signs and found that I was able to chart ov pretty accurately and know my luteal phase too. OPKs might not work for some with PCOS though as it measures LH and some PCOS ladies have a high baseline LH level - I didn't fortunately so found they worked for me. The only way to find out really though is to give them a try. It seems very unfair for your consultant to write you off. Could you maybe request some more Clomid on a private prescription? The woman I know who got her BFP the same age as you also has PCOS, so I don't see how they can just write you off like that. Anyway, don't worry about mithering that nurse - that's what they are there for. Keep on mithering!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

dose any 1 know what brown/cm is its quiet thick (sorrytmi) im cd 10.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Rosie, but can I ask a dumb question. What is and how do I get a private prescription??
Is it something I can just get off my Doctor? Very interested to understand that thanks

Also if you don't mind me picking your brain a min, I have heard you mention in the past about you showing a neg on your test and then it came through late as a positive. Well the last time we had BMS (its all or nothing on clomid isn't it lol) was from day 10 - day 20 non stop (not bad for a pair of oldies), I don't know when I may have ovulated, but if I'm on day 33 now,would I be right in assuming that if I haven't got a positive by tomorrow, then theres no point in having that tiny glimmer of hope for a positive this month as it would be 14 days after we had BMS, therefore immaculate conception ruled out??... Phew, I've nearly confused myself!
Thanks Rosie xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Davis said:


> OK so what are credits and how do you get them Mrs R - you seem to know?
> Ba
> x


If you become a charter member you will get this function it's a new thing. It's lots of fun! Plus also being a charter you get site priveliges (sp?)

Check this link hun it tells you how to become a charter. Being a charter will keep this wonderful site up and running. A years membership is £20.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59180.0

Hope to see you with coloured stars 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Evening All

Cat good luck with the packing and the decorating and the unpacking ( I hate moving ) Hope you will be very happy in your new home xx

Fi- dont really know what to say just wanted to send you big  

Rosie that is a cracking scan, was it the woman because miracles are happening if they gave you te pics free  

Sharry good luck for your   hope its ot too much hard work lol

Kelli sounds like you are having te same problem as me !! Still not come on but every now and then get some blood ( sorry tmi ) 

Well i won the lottery last night   only a tenner like but it is better then nothing   So I am sending every one my good luck and    

Em xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

thank you marj. but this defo aint blood. is more like cm but brown (tmi) yuck


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Kelli I have the same hun...CM streaked with brown I haven't had this before either. But brown stuff is old stuff so don't worry.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

well kelli since i have to ask you all the questions i really cant help sorry  

MRSR glad you got some good news at your scan xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Kelli, it sounds like it might be a side effect of the Clomid as it can cause spotting and/ or odd CM so don't worry hun.

Fi, a private prescription is one your consultant will write you and will just cost you more than an NHS one. My first Clomid prescription was private and cost me something like £15, so not that bad. I don't see why your consultant wouldn't do one for you as it's no skin off his nose if you take another 3 months of it - unless he has a very good reason but make sure he gives you a very good reason if he won't. Don't be scared of asking as many questions as you want or bugging them because it's just work to them but to us it's our lives and important.

Em, we had a much better experience than the last one. Last NHS scan she really hurt me and we got one rubbish pic of the baby's back. And she seemed to be a trainee and had me really worried - the woman this time was soooooo much better. I'm sure they only gave me so many by mistake. They do tend to be a bit nicer and do you favours though when they see you've lost a baby or babies before. Let's hope your lottery luck rubs off on the lovely Clomid ladies. 

Mrs R, good news about your scan. I posted (gatecrashed  ) on your other thread further down.  

Sending lots of   and   to all you lovely ladies.

Best go as just sent DH out for a Chinese takeaway.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Rosie I think I edited this bit just as you were replying to my other question, sorry to be a pain and thanks I will mention this to the nurse I am still in contact with about the private prescription



Crazy Fi said:


> Also if you don't mind me picking your brain a min, I have heard you mention in the past about you showing a neg on your test and then it came through late as a positive. Well the last time we had BMS (its all or nothing on clomid isn't it lol) was from day 10 - day 20 non stop (not bad for a pair of oldies), I don't know when I may have ovulated, but if I'm on day 33 now,would I be right in assuming that if I haven't got a positive by tomorrow, then theres no point in having that tiny glimmer of hope for a positive this month as it would be 14 days after we had BMS, therefore immaculate conception ruled out??... Phew, I've nearly confused myself!
> Thanks Rosie xx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Kelli / Mrs R - I had brown cm with 2 of my BFP. Its common and called implantation spotting even though with my only viable pregnancy it also happened at about 6 weeks. Implantation happens around 6 - 10dpo not early in the cycle (obviously) so like Rosie said probably a side effect. 

Mrs R - Thanks for the info on credits - I certainly have no objections to supporting this site its been a real lifeline for me over the years so will have to get my a-into-gr and become a charter member.

Fi - little swimmers can last for upto 5 days I think. So still able to fertilise if you ov CD25. Chuck on a late implantation (10dpo) and it would still be giving a BFN result. Its slim chances but not to be ruled out all the same.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Evening girls !

Ooohh, this is novel for me - I'm normally just a daytime poster!

What goes on after hours then ?!?!  

Nix


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

nothing much tonight nix seems to be very quiet. how are you this evening


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Much better than I was today.  These mood swings are great aren't they  

Fi - I agree with Rosies advice - keep on badgering the nurse/cons/whoever will speak to you and beg for another prescription of clomid if you have to.  If need be, I'll go down there and   them for you !!

Ba - how you doing tonight hun ?

Nix


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Could I ask any of you a real real big favour.... I'm good at fighting other peoples causes but not so good
at fighting my own, I want to write a real "to the core" letter to my consultant (as it seems the only way of contact)
I need it to be playing on her empathy,something that may find her heart, if she has one! rather than a stinger, as I basically need to (very reluctantly..kiss ****, to an extent) My mind just keeps hitting blanks, I want to put something that makes her think... that makes her hear me.
(p.s. shes a really hard lady, I dealt with her before when I miscarried, and she can be a b*tch)

Is there any possibility that any of you can think up anything that may hit the point, so that she'll give me a chance,
just little snippets that could help me concoct a decent letter, so that she may help me a little longer.... I'm sorry if 
I'm being a pain and I understand if you can't, but I'm desperate and would really appreciate any ideas.

The rundown is, I was given 3 months clomid, theres no proof I ovulated as tests were all out of sync,so pretty useless. but she says it looks like its not working, prob due to my age...bye bye.....
My ideal would be to get metformin and clomid, but as the scans havent concluded that I have pcos, just that my blood test
showed it was likely, and they managed to find one cyst, though scan was not good as I had loads of wind etc...so they 
couldn't be conclusive in their diagnosis..........Ooh!  Anybody? ? ? ?


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Nix - I was just thinking that I really am sad and need to get a life when I saw you on here as well  
Now Im happy again because theres two of us.

Opps - just seen maj so that 3 of us!  

Fi  - Im a brilliant letter writer (its my advertising/marketing background) just give me a moe to think and I will get back to you. Did they take bloods? My hormone levels showed PCOS as well as the scans? Apparently we have lots of testosterone (we DH always says Im a bloke in drag).


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Davis thankyou so much, my doctor took bloods before I went to consultant, and she just said the level indicated pcos, I have a history of bad inconclusive scans over the years as I suffer from such bad I.B.S. (shame   ) and am overweight. When I went to consultant she said again this scan wasn't clear, but they did pick up a fluid filled cyst. I have so many symptoms of pcos, and have been convinced for years that I have it (including the fact that I'd resemble king kong if I didnt shave in the most awful places, you know the score!!) It's a case of getting her to hear me and not just dismiss the letter as another failed statistic, I see it as my last chance and just feel I have to say something of substance to get the old b*tch to hear me.... If it was anyone else I'd do it no trouble, but I'm just drawing a blank on my attempts....... Thank you xx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

lol no worries Davis I am just lurking in the background while I look for a job, watch bb and paint my nails !! 
Hope you do a good job for Fi, just dont give up how ever hard it seems Fi they dont always know best xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Fi, I agree with Ba that sperm can live a few days and if you ov'd a few days later than CD20 then it would still be too early to be testing. My last cycle I ov'd CD25 and then only tested +ive 15dpo so that was CD40 before I got a +ive pg test. Hang on in there. I'd say for your letter try and emphasise your worry because of your age, say you know someone the same age with PCOS who did conceive on Clomid (you do in a way as she's a member of this site) and that it might be your only chance. Usually they are more eager to help when age is a factor so you'd think she'd at least allow a few more months of Clomid. Also ask what she's basing her theory that it's not working for you - is it on the prog blood tests that were most likely done on the wrong days? Has she been doing follie scans - if not could she do that for at least 1 cycle to see if it is in fact making you ov?

Good luck and hope she listens.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

No worries Fi I wrote a stonker about 'a woman right to conceive' which I will send you to see if you want to lift any points for you. Also will whittle away my day tomorrow arvo giving it some thought.
Off to bed now
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you Maj, bless you.

Cheers Rosie, for advice. I will mention that point about the older lady, but in my area they dont offer 
follie scans, injections or anthing more than the basic clomid, absolutely nothing, the Advanced Practitioner 
nurse made that very clear to me the other day when I suggested these things. (It was the Glos area Gyny department
that was on the news lately for even further cutbacks) So other than moving, thats the most they offer.But if I could
get them to give me some metformin, I think thats my best option, thats why I gotta have this one last try to hit the spot..

Davis , bless you, your a star xx

Thanks ladies, have been feeling so low and your support is giving me a real boost...


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya all,

      Hope your doing ok  and thanx for all your lovely messages of support.xx

      Fi its good to see you back hun.  sorry i cant be of any help with the letter but im not good at things like that.

      Cant you get swapped to a different hospital? ifyou say you arent happy your gp should transfer you as thats what i said to mine.xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning !!

*Ba* -  I was torn last night between being a sad ol' bag and being online at 9pm at night and switching off and watching Big Brother! BB won I'm ashamed to say 

*Fi* - sorry hun, I must've logged off before you posted about the letter, I hope Ba has sorted you out - I've worked in promotions/marketing majority of my career so if she's a marketing girl, she sort you out in no time.......probably even convince them to give you tracking scans and all sorts !!!! We're always here for you hun 
*
Max* - hope you're staying away from those pee sticks mrs 

So...............what's everyone up to this rainy Friday ?!

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Max, you being good now.... say after me " I do not like to touch pee sticks in the next 7 days" (says one of the worst pee stick abusers) Once I've sent off this letter I may approach my doctor and see what my options are.

Cheers Nix   , oh I saw big brother, wasn't that a classic with Charlie in the pool  , I think that Seany has saved himself this week now it will have raised his popularity, hopefully. And the condom on the teddy response      . I think its pretty crap this year, but then their funny little tantrums go and have me in stitches.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Fi* - it's definitely not one of the best BB years, but I am still completely hooked !! I thought last night was one of the funniest episodes yet 

Nix.


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

OOOhhh,

        I am so wound up i feel like going to the fertility clinic and ringing there necks     

      I have just had my appointment through so i can get the metformin and its for 17th of july! so ive got to sit around and wait when i would av been starting clomid again next week on cd42,its bad enough waiting till cd42 never mind till july.i have just let of steam onto the nurses answerfone,she never fones back anyway.   

  They dont care about peoples feelings or about the waiting that nearly kills u.im so upset and frustrated.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

max thay did the same  to me but mine was canceld till augest 29th. so i did a very naughty thing i rang the nurse and told her my cons said i must not go longer than 3 months so she made me an app for next week. (naughty girl i am) well this bfp cant wait till then so a little fib cant hurt.lol

hi every one hope you are fine today and all have a nice weekend.
dont know if i can get on so when i do there will be 100 pages to read.lol 

ive got a bit of good news my dh can come home this weekend and next lots and lots of  
so only the middle of the week to worry about. so fingers crossed we time it right.
take care
kelx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi all

Well just got back from my DS doc appointment and he doesnt have a brain tumour or epilipsy        

Cant explain the relief I feel. I am so happy. He has something called 'benign positional nystygmus'  - a very rare form of vertigo which is found in 54 of every 1million of the population and is almost unheard of in a child his age. Although it will impact his lifestyle - he wont be able to swim, ride a bike, operate machinery or drive a car - the other options to having this where so bad and probably terminal that it is a joy that he has this. 

Just rang my best friend and told her and after we both cried tears of joy she told me that she is 7.5 weeks pregnant. I dont envy her this pregnancy she chose to terminate a baby after tests gave a 1 in 3 chance of Downs. She then suffered 2 miscarriages in a row. She is 43 and her DH is 49 so this is their last chance. Of course she is beside herself with worry that she will m/c. She is my best friend for Gods sake - I love her! So why then am I about to cry Why do I feel jealous and sulky.  

Just wish that we both could be pregnant.
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Ba,*

Firstly - WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO !!!! That's bloody fantastic news that that your DS doesn't have the things you were fearing. Am really so happy for you darling 

Secondly, it's completely natural that you have mixed emotions about your best friends pregnancy - the fact that you are envious that it's not you as well, doesn't mean you're not totally over the moon for her!

I reckon you need to give yourself a break - open a bottle of wine, order a take away and celebrate the fact that your DS is OK, your best friend is pregnant and your BFP is just around the corner !!

Nix


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm clocking off early today girls (yiipppeeeeee!).

Will try and check in over the weekend - have a good one!

Nix.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Nix -  Big  and a big   Thanks for the very sound words of advice!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Max, just wanted to let you know that I started Metformin midway through a Clomid cycle. As you take Met every day it doesn't necessarily have to be on specific days of your cycle so you could start your Clomid cycle as planned and just add the Met in at a later date. 

Ba, that's excellent news. I'm so pleased for you and your family that it's not what you'd dreaded. Hopefully DS will adjust and be able to live more or less a normal happy life. It's only natural to feel that pang of jealousy even if you're happy for your friend. Afterall it's what you long for so much. Fingers crossed it won't be too long for you and hopefully you'll be able to enjoy pregnancy together.  

Anyway, must dash as I have loads of posts to read through. Hi to everyone else.

Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Rosie - thanks. Have been crying on and off all afternoon. Its so ridiculous Im not even sure why Im crying   Am I happy or sad? Im gonna blame the clomid for this one!

Maj - cant your GP prescribe the met? Mine always did. Or couldnt you just ring and ask for a prescription without an appointment? Its not the type of drug they get too worried about at least mine never did so I have always been under the impression its kinda harmless. Looks like Im wrong (again)

Well DH has finaly started to get jealous of my Internet use. Apparently Im anti-social (not making him cups of tea and running round after him more like). So I will have to ration myself over the weekend and treat him like the big baby he is.

Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Davis thats brilliant, I know theres a price to pay for the result, but it must be so much of a relief for you, 
thank goodness.I know how I felt when my oldest was little and had to go in for a few operatins, I would be absolutely 
frantic, so I can't imagine how you must have felt. That's such good news. I guess your in the "no words to describe" zone.

Davis, being happy for your friend is a seperate issue to your own feelings of envy, and I think it's admirable to be able
to admit to them, I've got a pregnant DD, and as much as I'm sorted now and happy for her, I had to deal with issues of how I'd cope
if I didn't get caught, we have a very volitile relationship anyway,and she must have picked up something as she accused me of not being happy for her when she gave me the news. I had to deal with it quick,and was mortified that I hadnt hidden it as well as I thought as that was a bummer one.(and she has no idea I'm ttc)
Your human Davis, and it's so close to home for you and you must have mixed emotions, its a tough one you love her and don't want to see her have any more pain, yet you've still got that awful void inside and the horrible thing about it is you still feel that 
somethings that shouldnt be is salt in the wounds.Were here for you, as its probably too sensitive for you to elaborate with her.
But you cry rant and rave to us anytime, sending you a million hugs hun... you've had an awfully big day emotionally
           

Here here!! to the bottle of wine, drink it while you still can hun 

I've had the same off my DH, he sat me down and tried to explain that I'm spending just a wee bit too much time on here,as much
as he loves the support I get. Bless them.. (although its amazing what Sharpes entire series for fathers day has done to remedy the situation he hasnt even noticed this week  

Thanks for all the IVF advice, my odds are so small it's gonna take a lot of thought

You just enjoy your family over the weekend, its a special time for you's... loads of bubbles coming your way xx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Max sorry to hear your being messed around, I cant help you on that one, but Rosie knows her stuff, so I'd go with her advice


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Fi - thanks so much. I have just had a good cry to DH who has been wonderful and supportive and taken DS out to the park so I can have a minute. But Im straight on here! Its so good to be able to talk about it. I wouldnt dream of mentioning it to her - the fact that she hasnt told me for 8 weeks or so means that she was concerned about telling me. She knows we are trying. I knew she was trying. We were both BFP last year, due on the same week and m/c 2 weeks apart so I think that kind of makes it difficult. I know its not a competition Im not being competitive just feel thats its easy for everyone except me - even though I know its not easy for her either. Ohh I could just go round and round in circles. But I think Im understood here.

OK - I have cramps. Bad cramps. Cant stand-up, tears in eyes type of cramps. Anyone else had this?? I would say its a/f but I am not due until 1st July. Rang clinic and asked them they couldnt say what it was. When I asked if it was a/f they said no it wouldnt be and told me to test on 2nd. They then said my progesterone test measured 52. What does all of this mean?
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Davis do you think it could be implantation? it sounds about the right time, Ooh I hope so. A progesterone of 52 is absolutely brilliant, it means you well and truly ovulated   . I've been told by nurse that over 30 means you may have ovulated but they look for 40 to make sure its a good one, so another reason to celebrate,what with your DS's good news too.... fingers crossed... xx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks Fi - cramps easing up after a very hot bath and wine. Would love to think its implantation but lady luck doesnt work like that with me. Probably need a big poo!  
Love your last 2 pics by the way - I look forward to seeing them change  
Ba
x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Evening All

Well it looks like most of you are busy having a life, which is good for a Friday night, but sad for me  

Davis I will have a big mug of horlicks tonight to celebrate the results ( see my life is getting more exciting by the minute  ) and i hope the wine eases your pains

Fi hope you are feeling a little bit more positive, seeing all the positive thoughts nd support you have got has made me decide to go back the docs as Im not really happy with the results from the hospital, but more then ever     for you, you deserve them

Kellixx looks like your dd might get to have a go of her wii if you dh is back for the w/end, have fun  

Every one else just remeber its better to regret something you have doent hen something you haven't  

Em xx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Maj, Gotta give it this one last shot, glad its been positive for you too, good luck at the doctors

Cat have you gone and gotten locked in at B & Q after closing or something  Or you've fallen asleep amongst
the paints you can't make your mind up about? Or worse still have you been mistakingly arrested for substances
your cats use? And your now down in the cells with a hunky policeman on his own on the desk,and your giving him reasons
he should extend your stay cos he's such gorgeous eye candy? But then again maybe you got the keys early and your 
painting  pink pigs on your new living room walls.....

Davis, hope your totally rat assed and giggly right now and your DH has got his beer goggles on..... and your getting all
the cuddles you deserve....................

Matty, where are you, are you not back yet? dont be gone long

Cleg, are you still unable to use pc, hope you havent got worse again, its very quiet on here.

Suskie, hello? who am I gonna b*tch with woman with if your not around??  

Nix, what did you think of bb tonight?

Where is evilybodily?


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Morning all.  

Well I went to the docs about the agony I am in and she said she was sure I had ovulated and an egg has burst through a cyst which had released fluid and is causing me the agony that I'm in. But once the body gets rid of the fluid I should feel better. So no nasty goings on which is good. Told her I had a BFN last week but she insisted on doing another test there and then which of course was another BFN which set me up for the day.

Davis - Great news. He has been in my prayers and I'm sure you are thoroughly relieved with the outcome. xx

Fi - You seen those angels yet? they said they would leave you signs that they had been, xx

Hello to everyone 

xxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi angelus I must have missed the post saying you weren't well, I didn't realise, thats that mischelmitz thingummy
isn't it?. How far are you on your cycle? and how long are they usually? I'm on day 35 my longest cycle and extremely frustrated ..

The angels are definitely giving me a sense of peace,which may be the medicine I need right now, thanks, they may have more in store for me and I just have to be patient  
(WARNING!!! ONCOMING TMI GABBLING!!) 
That reminds me we had a strange thing happen the other evening.. don't know if theres any relevance, but my DH and I were talking about going for the holiday of a lifetime,(if I don't get caught) and my DH would like to do Route 66, his mum has now suggested that we go to Canada and hire a camper van between us all. Now as much as I have a lovely MIL, 2 weeks in a camper van with my MIL and FIL, doesn't appeal to me, firstly my FIL would have my DH at every bar they could find and my MIL does like to organise, in a nice way.I like hols where me and DH can leave the world behind and water our flower garden if you get my drift.my DH feels that it's important to spend quality time with his parents on a hol while he still can,what with his dad being diagnosed with Parkinsons etc...Whilst I can appreciate him feeling this I feel there should be a compromise (we have discussed, turning up as a suprise for his mums 65th b/d while she is in Cyprus in Sept and spending a week with them) which I think is a much better option. (I am also aware that I would give in to the Canada thing to make my DH happy but it wouldn't be my idea of a once in a lifetime dream
holiday .... (am I being selfish?)
So while we were discussing this (my DH's nan, who lived with the family while he grew up and he had an extremely uncanny bond with, he idolised her, and she him and he was with her 24/7 til she died when he was 17  ) her picture came flying off the window ledge (she'd be very biased towards him and his feelings),the window was open but not a lot of breeze, well my DH freaked
as he hates that kinda thing and said at the same time he got a warmth round his shoulders, then later on that evening, (WE have a corner of the garden, which we dedicate to my dad and her, and want to plant two trees in their memory, its a peaceful area and we found this wonderful big plaque thats says "angels gather here" well when I went outside that was on the floor, again no wind and nails still intact on fence,and it happened on the same night.. my DH is really freaked by it... Was his DG being angry cos I was selfish? or was it just two coincidences on one night..Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....

Do believe in these things as have lived in haunted house and some real freaky things happened there, much worse!!

I must remember... Fi Say after me (schitzo??) "this thread is not a diary or an autobiography!!"


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Cat check your members comments xx Im on a role today  ..................... poor DH


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

There ya go Davis your bubbles are on a synchronised role too xx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi,

Bit of a strange question, has anybody else been told to take provera whilst on their 2WW??  , cos I just read the leaflet and it says dont take if pregnant, I did question my consultant when I was given the prescription as I was on Dhuphaston last cycle but she said I was to take provera this month, suppose I better just do as I am told!

Sharry xx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Sharry - I thought that Provera brought on a/f so I cant understand this unless they do not think you ov? But you got your final jab just the other day didnt you? Personally I would not take it without first doing a hpt! I would also phone and ask exactly when you should take it once again because it doesnt seem right to me. Would have thought you took it if a/f didnt show up. But then again I aint no Doctor!

Fi - angels. What a lovely idea. I really hope they do exist. We lived in a haunted house for 7 years. Because I dont believe in souls or an afterlife it took me about 5 years to finally agree it was haunted. It/They were very naughty, moved our bed around the room, turned on all the electrical appliances at once, opened and closed doors - actually all the kitchen cupboard doors at once and even shook our bed when both DH and I were in it and banged on all the walls in the bedroom at the same time. That last one was the final straw - I bricked it - not good to have your bed shaking while you sleep in it!! A couple of friends of ours walked into our house and the first thing they said was 'its haunted' even though we hadnt mentioned it. So some people definately have the ability to pick up on things - Im not one of them. 
In regard to your MIL/FIL holiday why not get 2 camper vans? I have always fancied the train journey through the rocky's myself.

Angelus - thanks for thinking of me. I have had OHSS and it really hurts doesnt it. It can also be quite dangerous if it travels near your lungs so dont hesitate going to the docs if it gets worse. Also drink lots of water.

Ba
x


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey girlies 
I have a quick scan through the posts, I'm doing a course on infection control at the moment so that is taking up my spare time, but not for much longer. The course should take three weeks one unit a week but I done two units already and only got it on Thurs. I'm such a spod! 

Ba That is good news about you DS   and a big hug for him 

Fi Fi I'm back you *itch  . I'd be the same, I think I'd kill someone going on that trip possibly everyone so your not alone  I hope your house isn't haunted  I'm such a scaredy cat. You seem back to your evil self?

Hey Cat how is you  

Well my period came so I can start again in 20 day yay  

Hi to everyone I've missed 

Sukie x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hope you are all having a good weekend and taking care of your self. all stay         
talk soon 
kellixxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Fi ..Oooh spooky .. I kind of believe in things like that as otherwise can't explain why someone I had a crush on most of my young years and who I grew up with ..when he was killed in a car accident his name came into my head as I was walking along the road .. it was so strange I remember thinking to myself why has your name come into my head .. I didn't find out until the next morning that it was him ..so I def believe in strange things like that .. ..just read your last posts..what have you been up to naughty Fi Fi !!

You can tell how scatty I am I typed this this morning and forget to press post ..doh ..before rushing off to do more moving jobs .. I will sleep well tonight as shattered.. 

Hope everyone is keeping sane .. missing everyone but will try and catch up at work next week ha ha 

I would query the Provera hun .. you never know they do make mistakes sometimes !
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh can someone add me a bubble before I start ocd'ing   ta 
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sorted you out before you went OCD doolaly!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Hello

I'm new on here - you seem a mad bunch, OK if I join?!

Haven't trawled back through to see who's who but hope to find out soon enough.

I'm half way through the 2ww and so far, so good.  Not too moody, although I think DH would disagree  .  Test next Saturday but not feeling too positive.  Am OK though, seem to be getting more blase the longer it goes on.  This is my 4th month of clomid so only 2 more months to go which is a bit of a worry.  It looks like we're heading towards IUI at the end of the year.

We're off for a short break to Cornwall tomorrow, just what the doctor ordered.  Should be packing really but being on here is too much of a distraction.  

Hope you're all OK and having a good weekend.

Be in touch again soon.
TG xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Welcome TG If you like crazy you'll fit in nicely 
I'm not on clomid any more but they can't get rid of me though they have tried (I'm on to IVF now)
Any how good luck in the TWW I hope it works for you

Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi TG, yes were all bl**dy barmey, 
Suskie we'd hate to see you dissapear, your a part of us... even though your a sarcastic old bag, I love it


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Me sarcastic!!!! Did you know it is the lowest form of wit ...........

..........But the highest form of humor
           


























































That's me by the way


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Suskie whiplash   
That bl**dy Cats down the cells again


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Huh Cat is where??  

Well I've got horrible A/F pains so I'm off to bed with me hot water bottle, so I'll catch ya tommoz smelly x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Read the bloody posts woman, maybe if you came on here a bit more often ......................  
Nite nite Whiplash Suskie ... oh the orange visions


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

P.S. good luck with your ivf this time round    xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Righto will try but I must warn you I can't read I just look at all the pretty pictures








By the way have you checked yours and Cats profile lately??

Nighty Night
Suskie


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Had nice curled up on sofa evening with DH and now he is snoring and im wide awake!! Think i will have a trawl through friends reunited and laugh at everyone i know on there!!

xxx


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

STILL AWAKE


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi,

Ba - I got my trigger jab on Thurday and was told to take provera from friday for 2 weeks so I would not even have ovulated when I started taking it   I did question why I was taking it and she said it would support the pregnancy   I have been taking it but I am really worried as I dont understand why it says do not take if pregnant even Dh is worried last night he asked me again are you sure you should be taking it.  I have spoken to the clinic and have been told to carry on with it, so better just do as I am told I think. I am back there on Saturday for another scan she wants to check that the follicles 'popped' and see what is happening so we will just need to wait and see  

Hope everybody is having a good weekend

Sharry xxx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

Now I am worried found this,

MEDROXYPROGESTERONE - ORAL

(meh-DROX-ee-pro-JESS-tur-own)

COMMON BRAND NAME(S): Amen, Cycrin, Progestone, Provera

WARNING: This medication should not be used during the first 4 months of pregnancy because birth defects may occur.

What do you think I should do

Sharry xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Sharry I'm sorry but I'm not much help 
If you post what you've put, on to "ask a midwife" they might know something into this.
Or even minxy might know something as she is clued up about stuff, you could try sending her a PM.
Good luck Hun 
Sukie


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Sharry - I know nothing about this at all but for what its worth heres my GUESS! Looking at your last post it says progesterone as a common name. Most IVF girls take progesterone suppository's for the 2ww as part of the treatment and it continues for the first 3 months when you get a BFP. Then when they thought DS would come at 21 weeks I had to take progesterone daily for the rest of the pregnancy until 34weeks. Maybe she has prescribed it for the same reasons? Do you have low progesterone? But if you have rung and checked again then I guess you just have to do what they say? 

Feeling so angry and moody. Have spent the weekend arguing with DH and can say I truly HATE him so much right now! Guess its the clomid but when he said 'hurry up and get your a/f' I nearly killed him. He is too self absorbed and narcissistic to even understand why I would find that particularly upsetting. MEN   If this all goes pear shaped I might shack up with a woman and some cats and have a quite artistic, intelligent life. Who knows the   might even be better!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Ba
  
Don't be too hard on him after all he is only a man


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

davis lol at your post ive had no   ether this weekend. roll on tomorow when he gos back to work. it cant come quick enough. if we miss it then its all down to him. men are all selfish  .


hope you are all ok??

hi tg welcome to the nutty    board. be carefull its very adictive.lol

well my app is with cons tomorow. wish me luck. i will let you all know whats what when i get home.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi sharry,

            I have to take provera to bring on a/f so i can start next clomid cycle,it doesnt sound right you taking it now as i have to wait untill cycle day 42 and have a preg test at hosp before they will even give me the prescription! you need to get advice hun. 

          But saying that nikki p took provera to bring on a/f so she could start clomid and a/f never came,she did a preg test and got a bfp,everything seems to be going ok for her so thats good news to put your mind at rest.xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Sharry, sorry I can't help you with your prob, but reading others replies it seems it may be wise to check it out bfore you take them, did you message the midwife on here yet?

Hi Max, how's it going?

Hi Kelli, you and Davis both had barneys on BMS weekend, oh dear, are both your men sulking now?

Hi Angelus, I sent you p/m

Hi to evilybodily else xx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Sukie - sometimes my DH is my stud muffin, sometimes my hero but alot of the time a total jerk! I know Fi swares by 'Men are from Mars women are from Venus' and I think I have to agree - they are certainly not from the same planet as me.  

Kelli - I have been in the same place as you many times so heres my advice. Demand that he does the deed! I know its bossy and unromatic but the alternative is a month or mores worth of resentment that he hasnt done his part of the bargain. Well for me it is anyway  

Angelus - I love your pic by the way. Did you manage to find anyone to laugh at!

Max - how you going? See you Monday.

Must go DH has just put on Pans Labyrinth DVD and of course is not waiting for me!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm where Fi fi ..down the cells ?   don't like the sound of that ..I have been painting like a mad woman today .. 3 coats on my new bedroom ceiling, coat of undercoat on all the doors, and the skirting boards in my bedroom and windowsill etc .. came out covered in paint lol .. I get comments like try and put some on the walls why don't you  

Ba .. Ha ha ..should I be worried   are you are going to turn up at my door .. I have two cats    ooh I don't do snoring they get kicked out the bed if they snore  

Sukie .. We would miss you if you left us ..you are an honourary clomid chick .. guess I had better see what you two have been writing in my profile again lol..sorry your AF is giving you grief hun x 

Sharry ..bless you ..I think from what the Doc told me ..Provera only makes you bleed if you are in the right part of your cycle ..hence why I didn't bleed after taking it .. it is the withdrawal of Provera that prompts the bleed if you are not producing progesterone then yourself ..so yes it makes sense that they are using it to support a pregnancy...I would ask them to explain the reasons behind it to put your mind at rest ..

Angelus ..You pic is lovely hun .. how are you doing?

TG ..Welcome to the madhouse hun ..and good luck with your 2ww     you will get lots of good advice and support on here as well as plenty of laughs .. 

Hello to everyone else ..off to bed to watch t.v ..still got AF and feeling a bit wiped out .. 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Crazy Fi said:


> Cat have you gone and gotten locked in at B & Q after closing or something  Or you've fallen asleep amongst
> the paints you can't make your mind up about? Or worse still have you been mistakingly arrested for substances
> your cats use? And your now down in the cells with a hunky policeman on his own on the desk,and your giving him reasons
> he should extend your stay cos he's such gorgeous eye candy? But then again maybe you got the keys early and your
> ...


Cat, its about the above quote, did you not read it either, I'm gonna have to bang you and Suskies heads together 

So your getting well and truly into it then,sounds like your having fun, how long til you move in then? I gotta paint our bathroom this week, nooooot looking forward to it


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Move on the 4th and 5th July   ..I am starting to get that panicky ..omg have I got enough time to do everything !!

I don't know how I missed that post as read back through but thought I had read back to where I had read before .. but obviously not   ooh a nice policeman hunky you say ... what do I have to do to get locked up by him then    

It made me laugh when you said about pink pigs as I am using that paint that starts off pink and goes white as it dries so I could have painted pink pigs      this looks a bit like a pig in a blanket ...  

My cats are starting to wonder what the hell is going on ..as each bag of stuff gets taken away they sit there like this    
it will be sad to take them to our new home as they like it here .. they don't care if Mummy's car gets torched they just like the trees and the mice..
Cat x


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Guess what... I'm knackered!! Decided to wake DH up at 2.30 am with the excuse that if we did it then he could be allowed off tonight! He says he is going to call the police as i blatantly took advantage of him in his sleepy state!

Fi - Did you PM today or are you talking about yesterdays one?

Cat - Ta very much..very un photogenic person so don't mind that one on display! I'm doing well thank you. Much more positive than a week or so ago. Still got these ghastly pains but promise i will adhere to the docs advice. If I lived nearer i would come and give you a hand with the painting.. I love it.

Davis - Thank you to you too! Its a picture from the charity ball. We raised nearly 3 grand for a piece of life saving equipment for the new children's hospital in Brighton. We just have to sort out a plaque to go on it in memory of my little niece. Found so many old friends on the site and then went on face book and myspace and found a whole lot of others. was very tempted to set up a page and lie about my life! I'm sure thats what everyone else has done.

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I have not been around for a while - 4 weeks I think! Consequently I have not read any of the posts as I think it would take me a week just to catch up.

Since I last posted I have had an entire cycle. It has been quite difficult so I have been too busy/stressed to post. I went for normal d12 scan and con said the picture was a bit suspicious! Apparently it was almost identical to the previous months scan. This led her to beleive they may be cysts and not follicles. This was slightly upsetting. 

I then had to return for another scan on d21, which provrd inconclusive. I was then sent for a blood test and the results came back borderline. This led con to beleive that they were indeed follicles and not cysts but that the follicles had not released an egg. She says the reason for this was that the HCG trigger injection was not a high enough dose. This means that despite having periods at roughly the right time I have probably not ovulated on several of my cycles. This was suprisingly devastating news - can't really get things into perspective! 

Period arrived yesterday and con has increased clomid to 125mg and will double the HCG dose. She also wants to scan me 3 times this cycle to make sure she knows if I have ovulated. She will scan on d5, d12, d21 and do a d21 blood test! Well at least that would seem to be all bases covered! Really should have kept in contact with everyone as I feel much better for gettig that all out.

Sorry about the really long personal. Hope everyone is ok and there have been some BFP's since I was here last.

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi SS, glad your back   lets hope it works for you this month


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Fi

Thanks.

Have I missed anything important? 
Any BFP's in the last month?
What point are you up to in your cycle?

Nix, Cat - How are things?

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

SS
Dakota and smiling cyster have both had BFP's, which is great and spreads hope.
and Davis's DS is in the clear,   all good news.... bloody heck I sound like a right gossip filling you in  
Oh and Cats moving, theres prob loads more but thats what sprang to mind


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr I just typed a long post and then pressed cntrl d by mistake and it deleted it           

Hello SS .. I am currently on a break ..well still taking the clomid but no donor as I am moving house and I want them to sort out my thyroid first ..test results back hopefully by my app on the 9th July.. 

Glad to have you back hun we missed you .. well just watched that ITV programme with the Radio DJ in who has lots of sex ... I am now envious and going to bed to dream about pink pigs   

Speak to you lovely ladies tomorrow ... Cat x

P.S  Yeah just ask Fi ..Fi she has a memory like an elephant I have forgotten stuff by the next day


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

funny, thats what my DH says.... when I say "you did say that on so and so date at so and so time" and such like   ... I think I just have selective memory  

Nite nite ladies xx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh yeah I had "that" dream last night.. you know the one where your pregnant   I had a little girl, but was not conscious through the birth my DH brought her into the room after, it was so lovely sleeping last night............. wish that dream could come true........


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

well well lots been going on + i am sorry to say i wont be around for a while ladies

things have gone a little bit wrong + my relationship is not what i thought it was, i took my last clomid pill last night + what a waste of time that was as the row that errupted after has completely threw me 

as of now i am not TTC, if it happens then it happens, if not then as others say ""thats life, it was'nt meant to be""   

my OV peesticks have all been cut up (all 45 of them) + all HPT + thermometre have been cut + broken up, sorry to be so down

never mind me

*  wishing you all the best in the world *

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## twinsmum (Jan 27, 2005)

Good morning Ladies,

How are you all. I know that I have not been in touch as often as I should but I have been reading the posts.

I have a question and I hope someone will know the answer.  I am on day 19 today but I noticed a few strange things one day 16 and18. I felt very wet with very watery discharge and I have been feelind some disconfort in my lower left abdomen.  It feels a little like butterfly ( Sorry for TMI).  I am almost alway tired. I hope it is not due to preseed as this is my first Month of using preseed. I feel full every time also. Please help if you've had a similar experience before.

Sorry no personals as I am feeling a little dizzy at the moment.

You all have a lovely week.

Twinsmum


----------



## twinsmum (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Cleg,  Sorry to hear that you are feeling so down. I hope you feel better soon. Please take it easy and try to do things that can cheer you up  and uplift your spirit.

Take care


Lots of Hugs
Twinsmum


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning!!

This'll be a quickie from me cos it's taken me an hour to catch up on all the weekends gosssip !!

Cleg -   sorry to hear things aren't going well for you hun.  We're all here if you want/need us you know!

Ba - you speaking to the DH yet ?

Hi to  Cat, Fi, Sukie, Twinsmum, Angelus, Kelli, Maj...errrmmmm - run out of names now......and everyone else !!

Back later,

Nix


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Morning Nix - yep DH and I are friends again although who knows I may shack up with Cat one of these days (once her place is done up that is) or even Cleg if she's in the market.   Actually we could all start-up our own commune and have men brought to us gagged (ungagged only for special occassions)and used for their   and money only. Fi I know you are all loved up we will need to work on a cure for that type of insanity! 

Cleg - remember clomid comes with a long list of side effects and one these is being very emotional. Hang on in there and sending you big fat wet girl on girl   (because my DH has driven me to it) lol

Twinsmum - sounds like you are responding perfectly to the clomid and ov. Go for it and good luck!!

Fi - have you looked up what a dream of a baby means? I am a great believer in dream analysis and although not too sure think that a dream of a baby is a dream of new beginnings and stages in your life. So it could be staying that your DH is a new beginning of your life or that completely unawares to you (because your unconscious) your DH is organising a new stage for the both of you. I have been having the weirdest dreams lately - could it be the clomid? I woke up laughing on Sunday because I dreamt that I was bending over to try and cut myslef a really big slice of cake to eat and while I did it DH came up behind me and stuck his finger up my bum which made me scream with laughter. What would Freud have to say about that one!  

Karen - I have been reading your diary and following your progress. Really hope this works out for you. I know that you are used to the injections but still think you are doing an amazing job and being very brave. Remember positive visualisation. Imagine this happening for you. Lay down and really concentrate on positive thoughts. I know its hard - Im a half empty kind of girl myself but I read that hypnotherapy has been clinically proven to help girls on IVF get BFP. And they all say its the positive visualisation that does it. Lisaberts sent me a hypnotheraphy CD (was so kind of her bless) and I have been listening to that. Sure she would send you one too. Wishing you tonnes of  

Angelus - you  . You can join the commune as I like your style - take advantage of them in the middle of the night!

SS - welcome back. Sorry it been so poo for you. It may seem like you have just wasted all these cycles but at least now you have uncovered something that will take you that much more closer to the BFP you dream of. Sounds like you are now getting top treatment so this month more than any its looking good for you.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

What poo weather. Last year my Gran died and I flew back to Australia and their winter so the UK had a wonderful hot summer because I wasnt here for it. Now Im here its poo! I havent had a summer in 2 years!! Bring on the heat.

OK so my a/f is due anytime from tomorrow until Friday but the cons said to test on 2 July - very sneaky of her. I was feeling v BFP for a couple of days and now I feel v BFN. Dont have sore (.)(.) anymore and am bone dry. I dont have a pee stick in the house so cant be tempted but feel myself calling by a chemist soon...

Off to get rid of DS for a couple of days with his gran as I am on an accounts/bookkeeping course for the next few days. Nix - you know how much I love that - expect screaming/yawning from Lincolns Fields Inn.

Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hello girls hope you are all doing ok? and all staying      

went to see my cons today i go for a tracking scan on wed and if i havnt ovd then on thurs i get my  my jab to bring on ov
all pray that i dont ov and my follicle is big enough for relece. whowho bring on the          .

have a nice day girlies.xxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Karen, welcome back and good luck.....
Cleg, chin up hun, have p/m'd you xx
Twinsmum, hope this your month
Nix, morning hun, you sound real busy, Monday morning rush?
Angelus, how are you feeling now?
Good luck Kelli
Davis     you crack me up, your subconsious sounds as whacky as me,me thinks your swaying a bit lol.
I do love the sound of the commune, ha ha oh the visions!!!!!!
anally retenaintative,comes to mind, and freud does say that the anal stage follows the oral stage, so dream had some rationall.
And I've noticed "poo" seems to be your "in" word at the moment too....... Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!! something your not telling us Davis?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Back again, but very briefly - work is mental today!! 

Ba - fingers up the bum love ?!?!  Not sure what to make of that one  

I love the idea of a clomid commune with men being shipped it for essentials!  Count me in!  In between my manic morning at work me and DH managed to have an e-mail row which I'm sure will carry on tonight when we get home - can't wait !

Right, that's me off again.  Really don't appreciate all this work - FF is sposed to be my priority between 9 and 5 !!

Nix  

PS.  on 2ww and been getting aches and pains low down in my belly all weekend - another clomid side effect !??!?!


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi All

Hope every one is trying to be positive even though the weather is a load of  

On cd 27 and up to know no sign of AF, but af's were so irregular I dont no if I should do  

Any way lots of     to every one

Em xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi marj thanks for my pm. yes lots of        
you and dp will get a place soon. i might just take your advice and strap him to the bed for the weekend.lol

my inlaws didnt like me till i had dh. then i turned into the vergin    mary.lol


hello cat

hello davis

hello rosie 

hello nix


hello fi

hello cleg

i hope you are all ok and keeping     

hello to any 1 i have missed.xxxxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hiya Kelli

Well looks like there would be sod all else to do at the weekend with the weather like this so sounds like a good plan  

And my in laws would probably like me even less if/when i get a bfp, i would have trapped their little boy!! They don't bother much with my DP's DD as they dont like her mum, so poor DD doesn't get a look in when they are concerened don't even get her a b/day card or anything, but my mum spoils her rotten so that makes me feel better, not that bothered with what they think as I don't want people like that in my life just feel sorry for DP being stuck in the middle.

Em xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

as long as you and dp/dd are ok then   what thay think. as long as you are happy thats all that matters. hun.xx

i try to avode my mother in law as much as i can i even got caller i,d so i dont have to answer her calls.lol


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

i dont know what i done there.lol

i was ment to put dd not dh marj.

think im cracking up


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I actually knew what you meant kelli, strange minds think alike  

it must be a mixture of bad in laws n clomid


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

I Love you girls.. who is the little bunny who has so carefully topped my bubbles up to 777?

Fi- Am still in lots of pain so am debating wether to go back to docs tomorrow x

Davis - Im off to pack my bags for the clomid commune now. x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

ive never met any 1 who likes there in laws and if thay do i think its a big fat fib.lol

well im off to bath dd now. so dont get lonley on here marj.lol
night take care.xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

night xx


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

I hate my in laws. She is nasty old  who no longer sees my DH as he "wasn't like this when he was with his ex wife "
She was a miserable cow at our wedding ( and so was his sister )
She treats my DD as if she is invisible
She ignores requests from my DH as to what she does with his DS and does as she bloody well pleases anyway
She over rules what i say in front of the kids
So.. we no longer see her which is great for me. She is not welcome in our house and the last words she told my DH were " GO TO HELL " We will see her there!!!

They don't like it when they are no longer in control of their little boys.

Rant over xx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Angelus

And a good rant it was, we always wonder why men seem to mature a lot slower and are still like kids when they are well into middle age, but what can you expect wen they are molly coddled by their mohers  
In a way I'm lucky I am not welcome in theor house, as I wouldn't go if I was but i get none of the blame


----------



## blinky1010 (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh My god Girls
Are all mothers in law related. I thought I was the only one who had *her from hell*.
Pass your venom onto mine.
Quote "Having babies is like having a big poo" and on hearing that we may have trouble conceiving " Oh I'm sure it's not that bad".
To top it off, after 7 months of pure hell and morning sickness, I have emergancy C section which produces my beauitful 2lb 5 oz (8 week prem) daughter and in the same week get asked when I'm going to produce a boy to carry on the family name.
Not to mention the sister in law who gets preggers just looking at a c**k and I sware does it just to **** me off. I think I need to have that row where they say GO TO HELL so I can get some peace.

WoW that feels good!!!!!!
I love ranting when I'm hormonal
Best of Luck ladies
CazXXXX


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Caz - great to see you on here and 'the girls got attitude' an dont we love it!  

Fi - what can I do it was just a dream but I have to admit it felt good to wake up laughing for a change. I have given up smoking so maybe thats why it follows on from some oral fixation. But your right probably just swaying as I just ordered sushi take-away and while eating it with my chop sticks DH just called me a ***** - and he hasnt even been hearing my discussions on here lately  

Maj- Im making my DS hell for some girl one day and I love it! lol

Must go to bed - big day tomorrow.
Ba


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you maj, when are you testing?

Oh dear so many MIL's from hell, I had one for 17yrs but shes passed away now and we had issues but
she wasnt evil, now I do have a really lovely one, human yes, just like me... but shes so kind and selfless,
and loves my DH to bits, which I can only love her for, yes puke you may (sorry to let the side down Kelli) but 
just got to put in a word for a good un..... now give me a topic on x wives and thats a different story, my Dh was married to the biggest evilest woman from hell, and she has given me just that over the years. She has done such evil things to us you wouldnt believe, one day I swear her face will meet my fist,    but while my DH's son is a child I cant cause him that distresss, patience is a virtue... sorry for the rant... but I could curl your toes with tales of that B*tch from hell.... She took on the wrong person though, she's totally immobilised now and hates me with a bitterness, so sad though as the children involved should be all that matters in an ideal world... but with the lengths she'd go to she left me no choice

Angelus, surely somethings not right to have the pain so long,I think you should be safe rather than sorry

Fair play to you Davis, keeping off the ****, not an easy one, thats a week now isnt it? Oh and sweet dreams tonight, hope you wake up smiling again... but without the digit-up-anus...


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

the posts about mothering laws made my laugh. but 1 day we all will be mothering laws and we will know what thay are saying about us.lol

good morning girlies hope you are all ok today take care.xxxx

well i aint ov yet so fingers crossed my scan is good tomorow.i cant sleep with the worry of what is going on in there. i cant wait i hope and pray i ov on sat. its making me more bye the day.

good luck to you all


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning girls !!

How's everyone doing today ??

Nothing much going on with me really and still ages till I test - why do these 2 weeks go so slowly !??!

Nix.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hiya All

Davis- good help your poor ds, or his future dp   it's better to lull them into a false sense of security then just be out 'n' out mean !!

Fi-  I don't know when I am going to test yet, I might just wait till a week saturday and if AF hasn't turned up by then take one. cd32 is sunday and that is what i have been for the last 2 af's. oooo don't know I am all confused   think I would rather hang on to the hope that I might be for a bit longer then have it all come crashing down again ( i am very much a hope for the best prpare for the worst type of girl)

Kelli- I hope your ov is tied in nicely with your DH's return at the weekend.

'Ello to every one else and keep       

Em xx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning all,

Day 38, and still no a/f I dont believe it, I dont ever have cycles this long, can't understand it, I must have miffed the witch when I taunted her to come to CAT ?!?!?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Fi - probably a silly question, but have you tested Fi


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Day 41 now and not a sign of anything.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Same question to you then Angelus - have you tested recently


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

My laptop has died    the screen wont work but asked Dh what the PC channel on the TV was for and he said if you can figure it out you can use it in place of the monitor.  Much to his surprise I managed to wire it up, so now I have to sit on the floor below the telly but at least I am back online!!!!

I double checked about the Provera and she said it was just to boost my progestrone levels and to promote a health womb lining so I am taking them....but still a wee bit worried  

MIL's - mine is great and miss her and my FIL a bit more than my own parents.  I know that sounds bad but they have been there for me when I have needed them without judging me and they are looking after my wee cat whilst we are in Dubai (only costs us 2 return flights are year   )

Hope everybody is well

Sharry xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ha ha you lot are funny ....have been reading through your rants .. sounds like *****es from hell don't know about MIL's from hell !! 

If they act appallingly like that then they deserve not to have any contact until their behaviour improves.. they must be sad little women who can't bear to lose their sons!

When are you all testing ..about time we had another BFP on here its been a least a couple of weeks lol ..I had really bad met   yesterday not pleasant .. thats what you get from eating salad it never agrees with me!!

Hope you are all well I am started to get panic mode now as it is only just over a week until I move argh !! 
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Cat - I'm due to test next Friday, but haven't even made it to test day so far !!


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

Cat - I have a scan on Saturday which will be day CD22, dont know what she is expecting to see  .  Had my trigger jag last week and ovulated at the weekend, think she just wants my money   

Sharry xxx


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Nix - tested on day 29 - BFN and day 37 - BFN.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Angelus - sorry hun


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Nix I tested yesterday

Sharry, one for the women, you go girl!!!! Glad you've sorted the provera

Hi CAt, Have you had your bloods done now? 

Nix maybe this month you will, fingers crossed for you still, would cross my toes but then
I get stares off people, wondering why I'm hobbling funny

Angelus you and me both waiting then (fingers tapping) did you make appointment with doctor? how you feelnig now?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

i have just read that i must have a poss ov test to take my hcg jab is that right?? 

 cat are you excited for your move? good luck with it.

fi and angelus if your not pg then here is a af dance to get the witch going so you 2 can start your new month                   good luck.

 marj how are you today??  

sharry good luck  

 to any 1 i have missed and good luck


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Kelli, I dont get jabbed sadly, so I cant help you with that,but good luck to you too and thanks for the dance..

Max, where are you gone? and that Matty one should be back by now?


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Fi - no I'm a naughty girl. i didn't make an appointment and it still hurts.

Kelli - thanks for encouraging the witch, but she can just go to fi this month as I'm not sure I'm going to take tablets this month. Got app with con on 12th July so want to go mad at him and tell him to sort out all my issues (which may be impossible but worth a try ) !!!

xxxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello All Hope you are all fine.
Well I was driving home from work before and my car went all knightrider on me, took my foot of the accellarator to slow down and it just went faster, for some reason it's just started accelerating by itself even when you are trying to break, v.v.scary. I had just got my money sorted after being out of work for 2 months ad ow going to be hit with a bill from this  

Oh well still waiting or my third bit of good luck so it's got be either a BFP or 6 ubers on the lottery.
    to me!! and every one else of course

Emma xx

p.s I just ad to add I know it's a stupid thing to get me down considering what veryone is going through and I don'e mean to sound petty etc, i'm just i one of those moods is all, again sorry 

p.p.s Sod it if I'm gonna moan may as well get it all of my chest. Fed up of feeling sick, of having a headache, of being tired, of feeling so bloomin emotional, and scared that it feels like me and DP are drifting apart, well more like he's had enough of me .And feeling so so lonely! well that's better   i guess!!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

sharry well what ever you decide to do good luck with it   time off may do you good never say never eh.xx

marj are you sure your mil hasnt been tampering with it.lol


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

sorry angelus i put sharry and i ment you on my last post.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Kelli unless there was a ciggy and a cuppa for her she wouldn't get of her bony


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Angelus, you are very very naughty!!! is it getting better slowly like you were told it would, or staying as bad?

Maj that must have been terrifying, not what a clomid girl needs! and don't you dare minimise your problems and 
compare them to others... if somethings upsetting you then its your reality and it does matter, sorry your feeling low and lonely
you rant to us all the way, anytime. there I've told you off too!!
Kelli, that was a good un    M.I.L.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

lol marj.
yes fi is right you rant if it makes you feel better.
thats all i ever do.lol


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks Kelli, Fi, and at least I know if you get bored you can just shut your eyes and scroll thru  

Think I'm just getting stressed that it will soon be time to find out if this month is the one or not, even though I don't know when my 2ww started so can't actualy time it properly  

Well at least I get to spend a fantastic 11 hours in work tomorrow, and the forseeable future as I wil have to wait for a lift of my Uncle   wahooo cant wait roll on the weekend


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Fi - I could lie if you like?..............................................................ok you got me.. its still as bad


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

marj what was that join the quiz you must be joking i cant do 1+1 on a normal day so pumped the eye balls on   pills ill have no chance    . night marj take care im here if you want to talk.xx

night night girls have a good night.

i will be back tomorrow to let you all know how my scan went. my follies better be huge.lol
well im off to give them a good talking to.lol

see marj im crackers


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm really bad as it aswell kelli, but I mised it as I have just had my uncle on the phone to see about coming to fix my car. Well good luck for tomorrow    

Angelus you really should go the doctors hun


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

maj - if i wait until i cant stand the pain any longer then they will have to send me to the hosp for a scan. When i saw docs on fri she said it should get better in 3 or 4 days ( which is now ) and if not then go back.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

well I hope you feel better soon Angelus and if you don't feel beter make sure you go docs/hospital


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi all - me post Im afraid  
Tested yesterday and today big fat negative    
Feel so upset as I secretly thought that I might have caught this month. I ov sometime between Tues and Fri 14 days ago so my timing is right but might not show until Fri. I have so much pain, aching ovaries and cramps so think that a/f will be here in a matter of moments.  
Deep down I know that its over for me this month and I feel like I am never going to get a BFP while everyone else produces tonnes of kids just by looking at each other. I am tried of my life. I hate it! Every month is filled with angish and disappointment. And when I do get a BFP I just end up watching my dreams die with each m/c.  
Sorry this is a sad post, I just cant stop crying and wish all of this was over. Its been 8 years and I dont think I can take it anymore but I dont have the time to take a break. Its now or never. Maybe I will feel better when a/f arrives.
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Ba,*

   

I'm so sorry hun. This is all so bloody unfair.

Am here if you want to talk/rant hun.

Nix


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry your feeling so low Davis,        to you, I think I can connect with you somewhat, also waiting for a/f..day
39 now.. and its really getting to me too. Do you know what hit me too is what my DH is feeling too, he's been crabby and snappy,
which is so unlike him and he has said to me last night, that it's really getting to him this month, he even asked me if theres a thread on here for men, bless him. He said he's feeling so frustrated so God knows what it's 
like for us women... that really made me take a step back, it gave me a reality check about how helpless the men can feel too. and 
i think sometimes they just don't know how to cope either, and that's why some of them give the cold shunning approach..
you know men and emotions!!!
It's hard and horrible and we all go through different emotions each month, some harder than others, well no wonder, our
batteries tire, both emotionally and physically.And I hope I'm ok in reminding you of your own advice at this point, the hormones
makes it all the more painful and emotional, just try to keep in mind that you wont stay feeling like this (I'm trying to
take my own advice right now too!). You have every right to feel what you are, and its better out than in... It is really unfair, I dont even know where I'm going from here as I have no future support from my consultant..
We need to be able to feel sorry for ourselves and be kind to ourselves... and thank god we've all got each other... I hope your still in with a chance this month, but if you have to go again, you will find the strength hun... and remember your not alone xx


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Davis - I think Fi just summed it up perfectly. All I can add to that is another   and one more  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

im so sorry ba   but dont give up hope yet hunny. luck will be with us all in the end  
if you need to chat i will listen.xxxx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi 

Ba - hope your feeling better  .

Kelli - how did your scan go? are you getting an HCG jab, I get mine once my follicles are the right size and ovulate 2 days later makes timing easier.

Hope everybody is okay

Sharry xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi sharry,
im just about to set of for the scan. i will take my hcg shot 2mrw if all is well.
be back soon.xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi ladys just had my scan it went well,

lining=11/8 very good for implantion

left side=10/1 not responding

right side=19/1 very good

right side21/1 very very good

hcg jab 6am tomorrow

ovulation 6pm saturday i hope.


well i feel very possitive now i hope this is my month for a


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Kelli...Good luck hun


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

thank you viki same to you.xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck for this month Kelli


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

thank you very much nix.


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

  Davis sorry it was a bfn hun,i tested too and got a bfn too,its so unfair i had a good feeling this month too. 

  Well im on cd41 and a/f has arrived naturally (i cant believe it).I phoned hospital this morn to arrange to go in for a preg test 2morra and get more provera as they wont give it me untill they know im not preg.The nurse said leave it untill your appointment in july when you will get the metformin because if clomid not working theres no point taking it.Im fed up with it all and wondering if to take the clomid anyway as it minght be a good sign with me getting a/f naturally.Of course the witch appeared after i spoke to hospital!

  It also sounds like there only giving me metformin when i go back in july and not clomid,whats that gonna do? I asked the nurse and she said i dont know and changed the subject,im so fed up with them all.

If i dont takethe clomid now ive got natural a/f i will always be wondering what would have happend.And how do they know when all they ever do is cd21 blood test when i dont ovulate on cd14. 

  OOOhhh i needed to get that off my chest.

Hi fi,nix,cat,kelli,angelus and any1 ive missed,how are you? I havent caught up with all the posts yet.

  I had a hot stone massage yesterday and it was fantastic,im wondering if its that what made the   come to me?xxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Max, so sorry it was a BFN hun - I was thinking of you earlier.

I guess it's sort of good news that you have got a natural AF (but obviously you didn't want the bloody witch at all!!) 

I take it you don't have another months supply of clomid you could take this month!?  Is there no way you could get them to prescribe you some for this month   As you say - you want to take all the chances you can. 

Good luck hun   

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Good luck Kelli, wishing you all the luck  in the world,

Aww Max sorry to hear you didnt succeed this month hun, think my a/f is on the
way too,   have had a slight spot of blood and got a bit of a/f pains.

Hi Nix and everyone else xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Fi - big  coming your way too hun.

Too many BFN's on here at the moment - where's all the clomid girls good luck ?!?!?!?

Nix


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi nix,

      Yeah ive got the clomid but nurse said dont take it,what does she know ignorant bloody c*w.I think i will take them 

      How are you anyway hun?xxx

    Hi fi,its so unfair isnt it.xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Max * - it's so bloody frustrating when you can't speak to the cons/dr and just get palmed off with the nurse or receptionist !!! I wouldn't like to advise you to go against their instructions, but I know what I would want to do too !!

I'm Ok thanks hun - on 2ww again and feeling normal. I don't even get to start thinking "oooh, maybe this is it" - just nothing and then early AF!! Am starting to feel the pressure of all this timed BMS as well - just wish me and DH could get back to how we used to be before all this started, but I guess we just have to get on with it and keep our fingers crossed....

Nix


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi nix,

      No its certainly not the same is it,it does put pressure on.good luck hun 

  I dont know if a/f will be heavy enough to take the clomid as i was told it needs to be full flow bright red,but with natural a/f its not usally like that,only wen i take provera.Will have to wait and see as i only started this aft.

I startedafter 3 today and its not full flow yet so i wouldnt start clomid 2morra anyway would i?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Max,

I would class tomorrow as Day 1.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do this month.  What reason did they give for you not to take the pills again 

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

sorry you got a bfn max   good luck next month.


thank you for all the support girls.xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello Ladies ..

Sorry lots of you are feeling   it is horrible when you feel like that .. all I would say is don't be hard on yourselves it is 
bl   dy hard this ttc and the emotional rollercoaster every month is bound to get you down, there is a men thread on here and yes they do need lots of support too, so I would encourage all the men to get on here .. its great therapy!

I wish I could bring you all a BFP .. that would make me so happy to see you girls all big fat and preggars, I hope and pray that you all get one very very soon 
[fly]        [/fly]

Thanks for the good wishes for my moving .. I will be very quiet next week probably as will be moving computer on tuesday and off work until the following Monday so can't even come online at work and can't get internet on until my phone line has been on for 48hrs !!  will miss you all .. 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Oh and just in case you hadn't noticed .............................................
IT'S 181 SLEEPS TIL CHRISTMAS 
[fly]   [/fly]
Cat x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi nix,

      She just said theres no point taking them if there not working! I ve only done 2 cycles so how will i know if i stop now? She just says wotever comes in2 her head i think. 

Hi cat,

    Thanx for those lovely words hun and good luck with the move.Hope you have a peaceful life there too hun .


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Its so frustrating isnt it Max, isn't it hard enough to fight the fertility battle without unecessary stumbling blocks laid by the very people that are supposedly there to support us.

Totally agree Nix, oh for the memories of making love. whats that again? I'm just brainwashed by the clincal act of BMS sex..........

Davis how are feeling now?

Cat, how will we cope, will miss you so much    oh no there will be a void on ff til you return..........  
you still on here til Monday though?


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

WON'T MISS THE BL**DY FESTIVE REMINDERS THOUGH    BAH HUMBUG!!!!


----------



## blinky1010 (Apr 17, 2007)

To all you lovely Ladies out there that are feeling sad and low.
I'm sending out a great big    
I'm sorry you have reasons to be down, please keep your chins up and remember if the whole fertility buisness was left to the men - we would be alot worse off.
There is still hope for everyone and women are designed to keep on going.
Take five, relax, put everything into perspective and do what's right for You.
Or in otherwords start being dam selfish, we women never get to be selfish, it's a good thing so lets do it.
Ohhh where did that come from, next I'll be burning my bra.
love to you all
Cazxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheers Caz, good luck on your clomid cycle..... we need some BFP's to uplift us xx
But your right were a strong bunch and we'll all get by, just need to let of steam and frustration once in a while..
mind you i daren't join you in the bra burning, I'd get carpet burns on my nipples, ouch!!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

lol fi   im only 28 and on sunday my dd said she was learning n.e.s.w at school and asked why my (.)(.) were pointing south. i was speachless.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

wish me luck for my 6am jab.
 im a bit scared, 
its been almost 9 years since the last time i gave my self a jab.
iv turnd into a right


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Evening !!

Get me, venturing on here twice now after hours 

   *Fi & Keli * - it's been a good few years since all my bits pointed upwards unfortunately !!

*Caz* - loving the girl power speech, you're right, if left to the men the human race would be wiped out in a year !!

Ba - where are you hun ?? How you feeling now ?? 

I am sitting here in jogging bottoms and huge jumper with the fire on - is it not sposed to be SUMMER !?!??!?!?!

Nix


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi caz,

      That speech was lovely,girl power 

    I wouldnt have a prob if i burnt my bra as theres not much to put in it   my older sister got my share shes massive.The other day i said to my dh i would like a tummy tuck and he said yeah off your tum and on2 ur boobs  

  Good job i love him to bits and his sense of humour just as much


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Cat - we really will miss you and it will be quiet without you! (unlike Fi, I quite like the Christmas countdown! sorry Fi)

Feeling quite upbeat today (cd5), usually do at the beginning of my cycle and I got the all clear in terms of cysts so that was good. Con is increasing clomid dose and dose of HCG. At least it feels like something is being done and the regular scans usually put my mind at rest. Don't know how long it will last as I usually feel much the same as everyone else by the time the 2ww arrives.

Really do hope there are more BFPs on the way.

SS


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Fi ...You can't get rid of me that easily ha ha ..burn my bra ..god I couldn't be doing with that   I have probably only not had a bra on for about a week of my adult life as I wear one to bed as well .. its more comfortable when they are bigger.. I take it off when getting romantic but as soon as thats over on it goes   

Off to get in the bath now .. I am finishing off all the dribs and drabs of bubble bath so lots of bubbles  

I know what you mean about cold ..I had short sleeves on today and was freezing ...brrr it is more like Autumn .. hope it comes nice soon     and all those poor people who have been flooded..has anyone on here been flooded? 

Ahh thanks SS x

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Am I noisy then lol ..can someone blow me a bubble before I get OCD'itis ta very muchly x
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

There you go my lovely, lots a bubbles
I'm sorry to say this is another dropping in without reading.
I crashed my car Monday   and the airbag didn't go off so I kissed the steering wheel and hurt my foot. the moral off the story is if your bag falls on the floor don't get distracted by it and go in to the back of a parked van  They where very good about it and I'm fully comp so hopefully it all will get fixed soon 
Hope everyone is doing good 

Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Suskie, glad your ok, well you'll never be normal but at least you weren't seriously hurt. ?Is your face and foot ok? nothing to bad?
It's very quiet on here isn't it? 
Max I'd have slapped him!

I've just spent the last hour and a half having a full leg epilated, oooh! its all sore now, it was done by my DH n'all. Bless him he sat there with this most serious face, concentrating profusely, while I'm shrieking for him to slow down (if he'd have gone any slower he'd have been going backwards) But he was so patient, then he decided my bum needed doing, receeding pubes! you know the bit I mean (I'm afraid I can't trust him since the other night when he held me down and got the dog to give me french kisses, the more I cried out and opened my mouth, the deeper his tongue went, still in shock!!   It was disgusting and awful and me DH and DD were wetting themselves.. evil lot!!)
So I finally let him have a go, I nearly flew in the air like Cats pink pigs, no way ever again!! OK Suskie lots of us have them hairy producing hormones, before you insert the wise crack !!


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Fi -    Was feeling very down but your post has had me in stitches! It was the french kissing with the dog that really did it   Ahh I cringe just to think about it. lol

Well another BFN and still in pain with cramping. Read the blurb on the pee stick - its 93% accurate so no chance its all a mistake. Think a/f will arrive tomorrow. Dh and I have been having some serious discussions about what to do but havent come to any conclusions. Options are:
1. continue with current clinic and go through their treatment route of 2 more rounds of clomid, tests, then IUI.
2. beg current clinic to give us IVF again as time is running out
3. change clinics to one that will give us IVF - set aside £25k for treatment and stop after that is all gone
4. stop treatment and adopt

I am just so upset that I have to start at the beginning of my treatment cycle again after all these years. I can see their point as after my DS was born I did get BFP twice more or less naturally. BUT it has now been almost a year of trying and nothing so how long do I have to wait? (Apparently 2 years - by which time I will be too old!).

Advice appreciated as I just cant see the trees for the woods so to speak??
Ba
x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh - on the boobs thing. Picture this..... 
take 2 ribbed socks, 
fill with sand,
hold in the air.
What you see is almost and exact replica of what I have to see on a daily basis!


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Davis,

I'm looking at a few of the options you are, maybe you need to take a step back right now to allow your head to clear.
Not seeing the woods for the trees, kinda pressure... I find personally if I look for answers they take longer to
come especially if I'm under pressure ,(head spinning stuff) where as if I sit back and let the answer come to me,
its the better option, just personal way of coping.. maybe
not right for all... 

Since I only had one limb de-scaled last night the new nick name in the house is apparently "hairy leg" 

still waiting for a/f........ can't see much point in testing as day 40 now and stopped bms after day 20 for over a
week... so it would just be a waste wouldn't it... no test would be that late in revealing would it? Keep me real please ...

Davis !!!! How you know what my boobies look like??


----------



## twinsmum (Jan 27, 2005)

Good morning Lovely ladies,


Ba, sorry you are down hun,please hang in there, it will happen.

To all the ladies who are down at the moment please hang in there and don't give up.

For me, I am just on day 22, so still while to test but there are no signs. I am not very hopefull this month. I am just going to enjoy my life and one thing I always say to myself is that any situation that has a start date has an expiry date. In the mean time I will live my life and enjoy as much as I can.

So may I suggest that we all try to to cheer up and remember that it could be worse.

Take all and have a nice day.

Twinsmum


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

well did my jab and it realy hurt got a bruse now   i dont cope with pain.lol
at least its done. i got a poss ov test now would i get 1 so soon??


god morning girls hope you are all fine.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Twinsmum - its the expiry date that Im worried about!!

Hairy leg (aka Fi) -  sorry about the late a/f. If you did not ov then this would be expected. Could be time to do HPT then if BFN take the provera and get back on track. FYI my cons told me never to go longer than 45 days.

Kelli - OPK would show a false positive because of the amount of hormones you just injected into your leg! Thats one reason why they are unreliable with IF treatment. If DH is around just go for it every 2 days (or more) from now on.

Sukie - sorry to hear about your car accident. Luckly you are unhurt but I have to say it was a very 'woman driver' thing to do. I did the exact same thing and hit a taxi but luckly I was stationary so it was more of a tap really.  

Well like the fool I am I have been holding out a small flicker of hope for a BFP as still no a/f. I have all the a/f symptoms but no sore (.)(.) I know its pointless and sad but cant help myself. Just ate most of the skin off a BBQ chicken to cheer myself up. Opps now Im fatter as well as not pregnant.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi 

Kelli - goodluck this weekend     .

I am having a bad day today and feeling sorry for myself, really tired and my boobs are soooooooo sore  .  Even went back to bed this morning after Dh left for work, which I never do.  Starting to ask myself why I am going through all this as I doubt it will ever work for me  . 


Hope everybody tries to keep positive as alot of us seem quite down just now 

Sharry xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning girls,

I'm not in the best of moods at the moment either - just feeling as if this is never gonna happen, am stuck in a job I can't stand just because they are flexible with hospital appointments and feel like my life is permanently on hold while ttc.

Sick of it all really.

How's the rest of you girls doing today ??

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

i feel so sellfish posting happy things when most of you are so upset. yes im a inconsidarete b**ch.lol

    there you go a big fat love from me to you all.

try and stay   as much as you can i know thats easy for me to say.  

thank you for all the suportive msg.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ohhhhhh nearly dinner time thank god!!

There must be something in the air at the moment  and lots of      
to everyone.

Well my uncle came and fixed my car    now something Else is wrong with it .
PMA I love my Life I love my life  

Kelli it's good to have someone happy and upbeat it's what we all need and yes i'm skiving again   hehe

Well ttfn 

Em xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I'm going to ring your boss marj you naughty girl.lol
stuff it you can talk me if your not doing out fun.

whats wrong with your car? see you must want me to send my brother he is a mechanic its fate marj.lol

think my jab has gone to my head


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Theres a saying 'laugh and the world laughs with you, cry and you cry alone.' Obviously they had never heard of FF - I have to admit I do come here to cry because its the one place I know I wont be alone. DH doesnt get it. He thinks that I am being v sad! 

Nix - you really are so similar to me sometimes its incredible. My life has been on hold for 8 years. Its like I cant book a flight back home to Oz which is were I want to be so badly (nothing like a cuddle from mummy when you are down no matter how old you are)!! And all because of these 'if Im pregnant' thoughts. I need to go back to working fulltime so I actually get out of the house and speak to some adults for a change. But dont want the stress to ruin my BFP chances and wouldnt be able to take time off for IF treatment. As we speak I am bagging up DS old clothes, nappies etc and putting them into a spare room for the 'next baby'. My family are waiting to come over and see me timing it for when Im pregnant. Told them they could be waiting for a long, long time.

I keep looking at this board and wondering exactly whether anyone with IF problems actually gets BFP on clomid! 

Sorry to rant I know I should be positive and supportive but frankly its just how I feel.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry you're all feeling so down at the moment 

I don't know whether this will help but it always helped me to take a look at the success stories: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=40064.0

I too felt so down for most of the 7 months I took Clomid, particularly on my 8th cycle where I just felt like I was going through the motions whilst waiting for IVF, so I do know exactly how you're all feeling. Sending you all lots of   

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

would some 1 explaine how i get a ticker im that daft i cant do it. i went on to the site but still no joy. im not that good with computers.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Well good luck Kelli for this month, I must be really sick I'd love to try having to inject myself   

No idea whether I ovulated or not, but am not on provera, just clomid until this last month, without 
any of the accessories.

Oh Davis I know just how you feel there, I'm being silly and thinking while theres no a/f theres hope, even though it would have to
be immaculate conception as my bms dates explained, Could I poss be preg If my last bms was day 20 and I'm now on day 40, being stupid arent I

Sharry and Nix, big hugs to you, not a good month for the clomid chicks on a whole is it?

Kelli ,be happy it brings us up, it goes in cycles doesnt it, some up , some down, thats how we balance each other out.Try clicking
on others tickers directly and it should bring up the site

hi Maj, you bl**dy skiver lol...

Rosie, it is good to focus on the positive, but sometimes you feel like screaming at it, when your frustrated... But yes your
a prime example, and it helps to hear where you've been and look at you know, you've no doubt "held our fears and cried our
tears" (ooh I'm a poet!!)... and look at you know


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Well I ahve justbeen rushed of my feet, dinner hour can be soooo stressful, so I think I should have a well deserved break now  

Kelli I haven't the foggyiest what is wrong with my car, this light comes on which apparently means malfunction or something, my uncle is having a look again tomorrow. If that fails, then your brother is more then welcome


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Kelli* - never apologise for being in a good mood hun! We need some up vibes to balance things out !

*Ba* - I like that we seem so similar....makes me feel slightly less mental ! It was my god-daughters 4th birthday last week and me and her mum were both ttc at the same time (I had been working on it for a year or two beforehand too) and to suddenly realise how old she is now just brought it home to me how much time has gone by. I really do feel like life is passing me by while I focus on baby making and I don't want to wake up one day and realise the whole of my 30's have been spent being miserable and having timed, mechanical sex on days dicatated to me by a doctor !!!!!! I really feel like I need to make a decision soon whether I am gonna spend another 6 years chasing this dream or decide to make changes in other aspects of my life - job, move house, etc, and live as if I'm not constantly waiting for something. That's what it feels like - I have spent the past 6 years waiting, waiting, waiting and to be frank - I'm bloody bored of waiting now !!!!!

Oh it all just sucks doesn't it !!!!!!

Sorry for the rant 

Nix


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

i thorght clomid made you   but im sat on here    for nowt.
i have realy gone nutty god knows were its came from. if you could see me you would lock me up.

dont tempt me marj i might just put him on the bus and while he is there move. ee i dont mhat.lol


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

kell my sides are aching with the laughter and I think peep in work think I am seriously cracking up, really going to have to  


  to every one who is feeling down


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

or marj honest i cant see straght for laughing today and im cockeyed on the best of days.        
trall lall lar ive gone


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

Nix I know what you mean, we having been trying for over 10 years. I did clomid about 8 years ago with no luck, we then started on the IVF trail but had to make a hard choice as ttc was recking our marriage so we kind of gave up trying and decided it would never happen, we plodded along and decided we had to do something with our lives and thats one of the reason we ended up in Dubai, to try and do something different with our lives, and now look at us I am back on the bloody clomid and we are trying again, maybe it is easier this time cos we dont have family pressures as they are not here and dont really know what is going on, but then sometimes makes it feel harder and lonlier  .  Today I really dont see the point of trying anymore and feel that it is just a big waste of money, tears and effort  

But at least Kelli can still make us smile  

Sharry xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

or thanx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sharry - sometimes it all gets too much doesn't it !

Kelli - you are managing to put a smile on my face hun !

Nix.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Kelli - what was in that needle you gave yourself and can I have some! I could really do with doing a scarface and collapsing face first into a..... well if you've seen the movie.

Sharry - sorry to hear your having a rough time today as well. You in good company (or bad Im not sure). Its feels harder when you are away from your family sometimes but then again I look around and realise that each of us is on our own when it comes to IF as its just not the sort of thing that you can talk to anyone about unless they have been there. Still I am on my own as well so I understand where your coming from. Also DH and I have been at each others throat but he did buy my the biggest bunch of flowers to cheer me up. What cycle day are you. Havent you just had bms? Sore (.)(.)?

Nix - I cant stop crying. Its terrible. Even when I looked up Rosies link all I thought was 'oh yeah' they are all young!! Its wrong but Im not thinking straight. 6 years is a terribly long time to be doing this - at least I have my DS to show for my 8 years. I say this all the time because it worked for me although I ubderstand that its not that simple for some people but just go and demand IVF, before you get any older and while you still have a pretty good chance of success.

Fi - hows the reiki going. I have also meant to say that you are a very good poet. It seems like you have a natural talent. I am on knicker check at the mo. In between watching Henman at Wimbledon - 6 games all on a tie breaker, so its pretty good.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

im trying.  i do hope you are all ok tho.xxxxx 

i will have to calm down now before i go out  

thay told me it was hcg but i think they are fibbing.lol
if it made me feel like this all the time i would take it twice a day.lol


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

Ba - I am on day 20and ovulated last Saturday (had my trigger jab on thursday) we are still suposed to be having BMS according to the con but last night I could not be bothered so gave it a miss.  I have a scan on Saturday to see what is happening, but I already no the answer....NOTHING!!!!

Sore (.)(.) putting it down to the provera 

Sharry xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Henman is 2 sets down now so its all over for him. Surprise, surprise. I dont like him anyway, he is a friend of my friends and as we were walking into the church for their wedding he was in front of us. The couple had the photographer at the church doors taking photos of everyone walking into the church for their wedding photo's and I just heard Henman say 'oh no photographers are here' and he covered his face! It wasnt about him that day!!

Sharry - you should still be fine - they say every second day will do. Still as it doesnt seem to work with me on the fn day of ov I just dont get it either! sore (.)(.) could very well be provera. Might not be as well. Just go for it. Hey go for a swim, that will clear your head alittle.

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions

I'd like to remind everyone that the internet is a publishing medium - and that comments made on message boards sometimes do need to be heavily moderated (prettied up).
The reason for this is to protect both the publisher and also the person who posted the comment from potential legal action. I am sorry if anyone feels that this is unfair


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Kelli, your being selfish... come on share that stuff out between us all....     

Sharry ,sorry your having a hard time at the mo'.. wish I could wave magic
wands for you all and send babies and families to you in abundance....

Davis still receiving Reiki. and going to start the course on 11 July, It's 
funny I have always enjoyed writing, and have always done reams of poetry,(it's good for soul writing) Got a book full of it,
but over the last year or so, its like I had a blockage and havent been able
to write a damn thing, just keep blanking (except for on here of course.. rabbit...rabbit...)
But in this last week I have just started flowing and havent stopped, writing writing writing..
Maybe its the Reiki and accupuncture combined, clearing channels, I just don't know, but somethings happening..

Just been to toilet and the      came in to greet me, so not sure where to go from here


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Fi* - so sorry the witch turned up hun 

Bloody hell - surely we are due a bit of good luck on here soon aren't we !?!
*
Ba* - yep, 6 years is a hell of a long time - in hindsight, I wish we hadn't carried on trying on our own for so long, but I guess there is no point looking back and wishing now.....

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Just a little message to the stork man up above
If there's any homeless babes up there
I know some ladies who would love
with open hearts, and yearning wombs
to offer them a home
theres been too many tears of late
and hope is at an all time low

Mr. Sandman comes with offerings
But its always in our dreams
Please give some of these ladies
the gift of what motherhood means
So please Mr. Stork,send some babes out today
You'll know where to come, just follow the tears
the hope then the fears

please send some babies our way....
​
Silly 5 minutes xx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Fi -   sorry to hear a/f arrived even though you knew before now what the score was its still hard isnt it. Sure that you will make the right choice for you and your DH. Maybe thats why you have been writing again, clearing the way. Good luck

Nix - well your due yours now so onwards and upwards! Big   (its a sugar rush from the 3rd choc Ive eaten today - gonna have an   the size of a barn)


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Fi - thats amazing!! You are so talented. Just made me cry


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Opps - just saw the red on my post. Sorry Rosie didnt think about it.


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you Fi, really needed a lovely baby prayer today, so thank you it's beautiful ...


TLZ xxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

aaaahhhh Fi - that's really lovely!  Gave me a big lump in my throat...................which I have squashed down with 2 biscuits !!

Ba - reckon we are all due some luck on here so bring it on !!

Just spoke to DH - he can be so lovely sometimes.  He knows I'm feeling crap at the moment and said he's gonna meet me from the station and take me for a drink and then buy me fish and chips for dinner and set me up on the sofa for a night of girlie TV!  Just a little thing, but made me smile.  Bless him !!

Nix.


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Afternoon all!

How is everyone doing?  I have to admit I have not read the thread back properly as I have decided to do it back to front and reply first  .  Well I am back from my holidays and raring to go with my third cycle after my break - just what the doctor ordered I have to say!  Got AF late yesterday (thanks to taking norithesterone while away!) so taking clomid tomorrow and booked in for scan in 11 days.  

Off to read thread and diaries etc so I can catch up on everybodies news etc as feeling like a bit of a fraud not having a clue what has been happening  

Back soon.....ish, I know how much you girls talk  

matty


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi fi,

    That poem was really nice and touched the heart 

        Sorry a/f arrived for you hun. 

Hi nix,

      Thats really sweet what your dh said,hope you enjoy your nite.my dh is just like that. 

Ive decided to take the clomid as my a/f is full flow and i dont usally get that without the provera so would be a shame to miss the chance.Stuff what the nurse said.xx 

Hi matty,
            Hope you had a nice time hun.I start my 3rd clomid cycle 2morra as well as a/f started  late yesterday aft.good luck


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi matty,

          I had a hot stone massage on tues then got my a/f naturally yesterday,im sure its something to do with the massage as i dont usally get it without provera.xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi matty dont know if i have spoke to you before?? i talk to that many on here.
glad you had a nice holl were did you go?
good luck this month


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Aww Nix , thats lovely, just what the doctor ordered, how sweet of your DH...

MATTY!! Hi, welcome back., was wondering where you were. how did the holiday go, was it just what you'd needed??
Bl**dy hell you'll be gone for a few weeks again if you read all the threads.....

Good luck with your cycle this month Max, maybe this natural a/f is a good omen


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi marj whowho your back i was getting all lonley there,
aint i a clever girl with my glitter name.lol thank for puting it in english.lol


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello Everyone  

hope your all trying to keep positive, even though that can be hard    

Kelli I'm so proud of you   I'm so glad it only took 3 attempts to try and help you   . I would have been on earlier but I feel asleep when i got in   sooo tired at the mo.

Fi- that was alovely poem

xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx fi,

    I was thinking its a good omen thats why i decided to go ahead.xxx


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Well I have finally just read the whole 25 pages of the latest clomid girls thread - couldn't face starting with the last one  and it only took 3 cuppys, 4 satsumas (or mandarins...never can tell the difference) and a slice of cake to get me through it all  ....anyway....................

Ba - fantastic news about your son! Must be a weight off your mind that he doesn't have the conditions that you feared and a relief to finally have an answer. Sorry to hear that you are feeling so down at the moment, its sounds as if it has been a long hard treck for you 

Fi - I am so so sorry that AF turned up, I was keeping my fingers crossed for you all hols  Do you have a plan of action yet? Holiday was great thanks and just what I needed, even had a couple of massages at the onsite spa and I can honestly say I don't think I have ever been so relaxed in my whole life! Will keep the idea in my head for if  when clomid gets bad again!!! Opted for just a back, neck and shoulders as it gets to a point where you just get fed up having your trousers off 

Kelli - Hi!!! don't _think _ we have spoken before  but I have such a bad memory! I had a lovely holiday thanks, was in Madeira. Sorry, I can't remember where you are in your cycle...  hope it is going ok for you!

Sukie - Sorry to hear your first IVF was cancelled and about the bump i your car. Hope you are doing fine otherwise!

Cat - wow I turn my back for 5 minutes and you go and buy a new house! Sounds like a much needed move though and hopefully when you get setteled then it will help cut down on the stress, what with that and getting your thyroid sorted there will be no stopping you, we will have you popping out babies like there is no tomorrow  

Max - hey cycle bud!!! Hope you doing fine!

Rosie - Wow, love the scan picture. So glad that the last scan and tests went so well! Glad you enjoyed your holiday too!

Hi to Sharri, Maj, Tulip, Mrs R....erm and everyone else I have rudely missed    Hey has anyone heard from Cleg, I see she hasn't posted here again sinse her last upset post 

Oh and big congrats to the BFPs!!!!!! May there be a lot more of them to come!!!!

Anyway, off for a stiff brandy and a wee lie down in a darkened room after all that! Ok so maybe another cup of tea infront of Holby City (Don't like Brandy and curtains aren't thick enough to make room properly dark  so plan B will have to do).

Oh and.....the clomid commune  Erm, it kinda scares me if I come can I bring my cuddly dog, I do refer to him as a he but even in the worst clomid moods he still looks after me    oh no you have all contaminated me with your crazyness......................eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!!!

Matty


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

If you lot have all got AF 's where is mine? Im on day 44 now.

Fi - glad your creative blockage has cleared x

Max - you go for it girl. Best of luck x

To everyone who is feeling down.... big hugs and    
xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Matty I am surprised you were back that quick after all there was too read   glad you had a good holiday.

Evening Angelushow are you feeling today, any better??


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi angelus,

    Thanx hun,i just cant let the opportunity go by.

  I will prob get told off when i go to hosp in july but who cares.


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

hi maj
no- still have this stupid pain in my side. But ive only got 2 weeks till i see the con so will just hang on in there for now. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Why is it when I type a big long post I get to put my name on the bottom and it disappears  

In brief I say hello to everyone ... sorry that the nasty witch has caught hold of a few of you ..nasty *****y witch    

Sukie Sorry you had a horrible car accident hun but glad you came out of it with only minor injuries ..must have been a hell of a shock though ..that is the sort of thing you do when pregnant are you sure youre not !

Fi your poem was beautiful and moved me to tears .. very heartfelt and gorgeous just like you x 

Sharry ..I didn't get sore (.)(.) on provera so hoping it could be something else !!    

Hi to everyone I have neglected and missed .. I still love you all just more packing to be done !! 

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

So glad you enjoyed your holiday, Madeira is where we went a few months ago, ain't the weather funny there, We were in Funchal at 24 degrees, then went inland to the mountains  (beautiful) in a hire car and it dropped to 6 degrees, all in less than ten miles as the crow flies (but about 40 miles with the twisted roads lol.) Mind you I wish all airports were that pleasant.
What did you like most and least about it? Just curious to know if we were just kill joys swearing never to go there again....
As for where I go from here, I have 2 months of clomid that are not from the consultant, so gonna go it alone and see if I stand a chance, then after that who knows? A/f seemed to start and go away today so I don't know when I'll start..
MaTTY, i did p/m Cleg, but she was adamant she needed some space, which we have to respect, but I hope she decides to come back soon and that she's ok.. Will miss her lovely sense of humour. And if you decide to come to the clomid commune, you'll need to keep your back to the wall as that Davis one, is behaving very strange, she's leaning the other way, if you get my drift....
Angelus, still being naughty aren't you.......
Max I think I would have made the same decision as you....

Hi to all..... Cat you haven't gone yet have you?... without saying goodbye? ?
Signing off as "hairy leg" as dh has fell asleep on me and didn't do the other one


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Cat, just bypassed you.. are you getting excited? Have the cats packed yet? for god sake
make sure they don't have to go through customs won't you?

I've lost my thread so many times I now copy it half way through just in case....... if I remember!!..

OMG got BB on in the background, does that womans voice ever stop, theres no way her brain can 
function as fast as she talks but then that it explains it doesn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Fi Fi I'm sorry the BI*CH turned up  That is a lovely poem 

Ba Yes it was a very Lady driver thing to do and I heard today I have wrote off my lovely Freelander  Keeping my fingers crossed for you that it is a BFP and the witch stays away x

Cat No I'm defiantly not preggers we are not allowed to have unprotected sex  hows the packing going, do you want me to come and help?

Matty Hi hun hope you are well, good luck this time.

Nix It's going to happen it really will 

Rosie the picture of Little P is lovely 

 
To all you crazy clomid girls 

Sukie


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Not naughty FI...both me and DH are starting new jobs next week and i have so much to sort that my pains are taking a back seat for now!


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya Suskie, glad your ok, but sorry to hear about your car, When in July do you re boot?


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Angelus, Well good luck in your jobs... I applied for one today, working with teenagers with extreme challenging behaviours but not sure if I'll chase it all the way (if I get the option)  , depends on the hours.. but I like the sound of the challenging..and have the qualifications and experience they want, so keep your fingers crossed for me that it jumped out in front of me for a reason you lot..


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Crazy one!

I have to admit that Madeira was not what we expected but I must admit I really liked it!  I enjoyed the fact that our holiday was chilled out and relaxed, we could walk around safe, the island is very beautiful and the weather nice!  We were staying up on top the highest cliff so up there was always a few degrees cooler than in Funchal and I liked going down into funchal to get some more sun!  Also often in the afternoon the clouds would roll down the hills and completely hide our site, it was very eerie as if you had windows and doors open the clouds would roll in through them!!!!  very horror filmish!!!!! but was also strangely cool!!!!  We went on a catamaran and saw whales - loved that!  Hated the roads although I knew I would as I get travel sick (Even with travel sick tablets I really struggled with the roads  ).  Didn't like the weird boat restraunts along the front that kept trying to get you in whenever you walked past - really annoyed me!!!!  There was nothing I hated about it.  I would happily go back I have to say.  Did you go to Porto Moniz? we went swimming in the natural pool there which was freeeeeeezing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but also pretty cool    So what was it you didn't like about it    I suppose it wasn't an overly exciting place to be but then I was very much after a laid back do very little type holiday  

Glad that you have another couple of unofficial goes left with the clomid     for them.

Sukie - Sorry to hear your car is a right off  



Matty


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

cRAZY fI   I start again on the 13th, would you try a go at IUI?

Matty Glad you had a good holiday x


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

fi- Will keep all things crossed for you although not my legs because that would be a bit pointless!     xx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Matty, we drove through it and were gonna stop for lunch, but ended up stopping 
in the little fishing vilage nearby and had a lovely meal in the harbour, Siexal.
I think as we did the holiday in April, the mountains were always covered in clouds
mostly,but they were amazing, as we'd hired a car we did the whole west side then the east side.
and also ventured into the non tourist areas.I think that was our highlight one night when we ventured 
into Funchals old town and came upon a little tavern , that was a non tourist aimed one, it had no foreigners 
in, just a few portugese, and these 2 little old men came in with guitars. (I freaked a bit at the time) then 
the landlord shut the shutters turned off all the lights and these 2 men started playing and a man got up and 
sang.. well whailed this song, (I think it was a really sad portugese song). I was crapping, the place was a few hundred 
yrs old at least as was the decor, and when he did the lights and shutters, my imagination went into overdrive.
(Nobody knows were here, its eerie, and meat cleavers etc were coming to mind!!!) Trust me while my DH sat there taking
it all in and enjoying the treat..
did enjoy the going down the hills in one of those carts in Monte, and the chairlifts and the food, but it was such a 
dissapointment after the quiet part of Algarve we usually go to. But glad you enjoyed it and relaxed so much..

(if theres any other clomid chicks on here we'll be sending them to sleep lol...)

will look into it Suskie, but the odds are so low at my age aren't they?

Cheers Angelus, no don't cross your legs you'd never get to your new job and when you did it may give off bad first impressions lol


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

for the 13TH Suskie

[fly][/fly]


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

we are like a couple of old foggies talking about our hols to Madeira - there were plenty of them there too      I suppose it was pretty touristy in a way but the thing that really puts me off places are areas with lots of drunk Brits - no thanks I can get that here for a lot less money cheers!!!  I missed out on a lot of the sights while driving as I had to spend it asleep in order to survive   Needless to say I wasn't driving   and just woke up when we got to places of interest!  I also think it would get a lot more touristy in July and August.  I loved the food and could kill for a skewer with steak right now - have been wanting it sinse I got back and I am not even that big a steak fan!!!!!  Also had only ever had my meat well done before but tried it medium while there and YUM!!!!!!  I have been missing out!!!!    

Also loved all the different liquers   yum!!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Aint we sad Matty!! Oh I know I didn't try the skewered steak til the last night and it was gorgeous... have 
thought that's what I will miss most about it and that's even sadder.Didn't try the liquers, was always topping up on irish coffees..

Bl**dy a/f gone away again, Ggggggggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!! STOP PLAYING GAMES WITH MY HEAD!!

Anyway, hope you ladies are feeling a bit brighter this morning.............


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Matty - hi and welcome back. Sounds as if you are refreshed and ready to go. On and Fi is right some days after living with my DH (in my clomid state of mind) I start thinking that a holiday on the island of ***** would be easier!

Rosie - question for you or anyone else who charts temp. I have been charting this month. Luteral phase is always 14 dpo which given the last day of ov cons and I thought would be a Friday. In otherwords, a/f should arrive today. But my temp this morning was 36.0. It has been 36.1 for the last 9 days. Would this 0.1 drop indicate the start of dip before a/f? Or could it just be the fact that our bedroom was cold? 0.1 doesnt seem like much of an indicator? The BBT would suggest that a/f will not arrive today. Is this correct? If so could my luteral phase extend to 15 or 16 days some months? Or could cons and I have made a mistake about when I ov. Folli was 19mm on the Tuesday morning and the following Wednesday (8 days later) bloods came back at 52 indicating ov had occurred. If I ov later than the Fri then surely bloods would have been low? It goes with out saying that I have been using pee sticks which are all negative. And yes I have changed brands and used them first wee of the day so its definately a BFN.

Need to get DS ready so will come back later
Ba
x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Fi - if you did not ov last month then you would get a very light a/f. Remember Cat's a/f! And I use to get a/f about 2 - 3 times a year and I didnt even need a tampon it was so light and lasted only about 1 - 2 hours (sorry tmi)! I was told it was because I wasnt ov.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Davis I bbt'd until stopping half way through this month, and obsessed on the site I was on looking at BFP womens charts on their lucky month, with my knowledge best I can say is:
* There is a tendency for temps to show a decline on the days leading up to a/f should it arrive.
*A drop in .1 would be pretty meaningless,as room temp etc can cause that, its the general outlook you have to look at.
*you would be looking for a rise post ovulation that stays risen, and maybe a second rise 8 days+ after ovulation to infer maybe implantation.
*But it is only a guide, and can't be relied on, its just the average bodily response, they go by.

Has your temp stayed high every day since ovulating? and did it display the secondary rise? (not that it necssarily will, its just an added promising sign....

I'm sure Rosie can add to this as she has lots of bbt experience


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Don't think I can go by that average Davis, as I have been randomly tested over the last few yrs for
progesterone, querying.. pcos and cushings syndrome and very high cortisol level, and all tests have
shown very low progesterone result, usually around 2.. Yet I have always had a/f's at least monthly,if 
not even closer together even with those results. I have never gone without a/f's which is prob why they 
don't need to give me that drug to bring them on. Admittedly they are not as bad as the terrible one I had last month
but they do usually last for 5-11 days even then. So this is why I can't work this cycle out.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Davis I have sent you an e mail, hope its ok


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Fi - will check my emails  
I had a rise on cd23 to 36.7 then down to 36.1 Didnt have the triple temp rises i.e. didnt notice anything around implantation date. But its all confusing. Folli was 19mm CD15 gone by CD23 when I had scan and bloods. If CD23 was ov date then def not BFP as was exhausted and had stopped bsm 7 days before. It would be an over cooked egg anyway so unlikely to fertilise? Only thing I can think is that luteral phase has changed to 15 - 16 days this month.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds like its more likely you luteal phase, going by bbt guidelines, as theres usually a slow progression in the progesterone level if its looking good, but I'd keep in mind that they are only guidelines and it has been known for bbt results to totally contradict the outcome, and on the sight I use they emphasise that regularly throughout. Are you feeling any better today?

But as they say "it aint over the til the green lady sings"


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Morning fi, Morning Davis.

Is the weather as yucky where you are as it is down here? Still no sign of AF. Has yours completely gone away fi?


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Good morning Angelus, hows you? Nope totally gone away again... it was just a slight (TMI!!) smear upon knicker checking yesterday, even pains have gone since then too. So bloody frustrating..........


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Could someone please give me just one bubble as it will give me the two 1's on the end, and we know how important my 1's are, just may be good omen xx


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

I'm really good ta. Got this real positive thing going on at the moment. I'm full of the joys of spring ( although we are technically summer now aren't we!!) I even managed to talk nicely to a woman with a new born baby yesterday... now thats an achievement!!


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheers, oh and what a summer we have eh!! 

Oh well busy day today,doing our usual fortnightly journey to go and collect my DH's son for the weekend, 600 mile round trip. but he's worth every inch... will catch you ladies later I hope. and hope you're all feeling a bit better today.......... Ooh!! big brother eviction tonight.......... Fi your seriously seriously  sad!!


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Davis said:


> Fi - if you did not ov last month then you would get a very light a/f. Remember Cat's a/f! And I use to get a/f about 2 - 3 times a year and I didnt even need a tampon it was so light and lasted only about 1 - 2 hours (sorry tmi)! I was told it was because I wasnt ov.


Hi davis,

I dont agree with this as i didnt ovulate last month and ive got my a/f naturally and heavy,i dont usally get it without provera.
I supppose everyones different though hun.I cant even understand why ive got it naturally and heavy when ididnt ovulate.I have always been like you described above so i dont understand why its changed suddenly this month,hope its a good sign.x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Davis said:


> Rosie - question for you or anyone else who charts temp. I have been charting this month. Luteral phase is always 14 dpo which given the last day of ov cons and I thought would be a Friday. In otherwords, a/f should arrive today. But my temp this morning was 36.0. It has been 36.1 for the last 9 days. Would this 0.1 drop indicate the start of dip before a/f? Or could it just be the fact that our bedroom was cold? 0.1 doesnt seem like much of an indicator? The BBT would suggest that a/f will not arrive today. Is this correct? If so could my luteral phase extend to 15 or 16 days some months? Or could cons and I have made a mistake about when I ov. Folli was 19mm on the Tuesday morning and the following Wednesday (8 days later) bloods came back at 52 indicating ov had occurred. If I ov later than the Fri then surely bloods would have been low? It goes with out saying that I have been using pee sticks which are all negative. And yes I have changed brands and used them first wee of the day so its definately a BFN.
> 
> Ba
> x


Hi Ba. I found that when I started Clomid my luteal phase went from 11 days to 14 days, so it could be that it isn't the set 14 days every cycle. In fact some ladies have even longer ones and because Clomid can effect your cycle lengths and luteal phase then this could be the case. It could be that it is the start of your temp drop before AF - mine used to drop by only 0.1 per day (although mine would only happen after AF had begun). However I would say that there are loads of things that can cause a single drop in temp so see what it does tomorrow, as sometimes you can have a single random weird temp drop or rise which means nothing.

Good luck! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks Rosie - have had guests all day and evening so cant really reply. Still no a/f! Will see what tomorrow holds.
Thanks again
Ba


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

everyone

Well today I had my faith restored a bit. One of the women I work with has just had her final attempt at IVF, she is one of the nicest people you can ever meet, adn for the past 2 days has been i tears as she could feel her AF coming on, the last day of her 2ww was today, so she took a test and it was a BFP      I was crying for her when she told me, she truley truley deseres it and here is     for her pg. Another one for Liverpool womans 

And here is hoping more positivity and Karma for every one here, good things CAN happen o good people

Em xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Stay   BA, it's not over until witch is here. 

Maj, that's nice news. The Liverpool Womens definitely seem to have a winning formula at the moment. You'll have to come to our next meet up (which I'm going to try and arrange for mid August). We just meet up and eat  and have a laugh but they are a lovely bunch of ladies. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Rosie 

I will do my best to come to the next one, just felt a bit too shy for the last one    
My DP keeps askig me if I realise it was my friend with a BFP and not me as my smile is that big   I was feeling a bit doubtful over the womans and was going to see maybe about changing, but I think I will stay were I am for the tme being  

Hope you are well and again     for everyone

Emxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi maj,

        Lots of   for your friend,thats good news. 

  Well how embarassing,i went shopping 2day and on the way back i stood up 2get off the bus and leaked,there was blood all over my jeans,sorry for the details ,i could av curled up in2 a ball.I live near the busstop thank god.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Maj, no need to be shy - you already know me.   There are never loads of us either, usually about 6 or 8 and they are very friendly. And we haven't been having them that long so you won't be 'the new girl' as such. There are a few of us who are on/ have been on Clomid too. It's nice when friends with fertility problems eventually get there isn't it? Yes, I'd definitely stay there whilst they are doing something right!   Where in Liverpool are you?

Oh Max, poor you  . It's not nice at all when that happens - damned evil !

Rosie. xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

MAX she really is a   isn't she, just glad for you you live close to the bus stop

Rosie I am actually in Runcorn now, but from Speke origanly ( and I have lived in Halewood, Hunts Cross and Kirkdale   ) I am like a yo-yo from Liverpool to Runcorn


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Maj, I'm originally from Blackpool but live in Woolton now. You'll defo have to come to the next meet up. I'll PM you the details when I sort the date.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

That would be great thanks Rosie


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Evening all!

Well AF is being a true   today, I don't think I have had this bad cramps sinse I was a teenager    mind you at least I never had Max's experience, you poor thing but that could well be just because I have not left the house.  In fact have spent most of the day lying on my bed with hot water bottle, FF and my tv remote control, oh and my own bodys weight in chocolate    

Before going on the pill in my teens I had horrendous AFs and was told by my GP that lack of ovulation can often result in very heavy or very light or just generally very odd AFs as the hormone balance just isn't quite right    You know I never once though at that point my lack of ovulating as a teen would continue, I just thought it would sort itself out  

Em - Great news about your friend    Gives you hope!

Anyway suppose I had better go and do something productive  ....like have a cuppy  

Hope everyone is doing fine!

Matty


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi matty,

    sory to hear your feeling crap becauseof the evil  ,hope your feeling a bit betternow.
Its strange as my last a/f when i had provera i was in agony,i was laid on the bed just like you.
But this cycle with natural a/f ive hardly had any pain at all.Im just starting to get a bit of cramping,i took my first clomid at 6pm i wonder if its anything to do with that.xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi maj and rosie,

       Sure is an evil witch,nasty nasty witch doing that to me 

Hi fi,hope your avin a nice night with your husband and his ds 

Cat are ya keeping busy hun? 


  Hi to nix,davis,sukie,angelus,and anyone ive missed.hope your doing ok.xxx

nikki p how are you getting on hun?


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

max thanks for your nice comment on other thread.. Oh Max i think thats happened
to us all at one time or another, I had it happen to me on white sheets in a bed and breaKfast, and felt I had to be honest
to landlady, but was cringing at the unexpected heavy a/f and letting her know

Maj what a lovely, inspiring story about your colleague, thanks for sharing it..

Hiya Matty, hope your better soon xx

Hi Rosie and bump

Had a right horrible evening, the x b*tch has been causing hassle again, and its upset DH and his DS, one day! ...one day!..

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

Thats me back from my scan, why scan at CD22 I dont know, the follicle has gone, so I have ovulated which is a good thing I guess.  Questioned the provera again!! but was told to keep taking it  .
She says I should know by the 10th if it has worked   still seems like ages away ( that will be day 32), so have to go and see her on the 11th, fingers crossed but i dont feel very positive  .  I am not even allowed to swim ( how will I pass my days now??) or do anything heavy until I go back and see her but she seems quite hopeful.

Fi - Loved your poem 

Hope everybody is okay

Sharry xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Morning all

Fi - sorry to hear about evil x - it sounds complicated! 

Max - oh I cringed for you.   I had a really heavy a/f last month and couldnt go 40 mins without a leak - was so lucky I could stay in the house!

Matty - bed and chocolate will make it better!

Rosie - another 2 wasted pee sticks! BBT rise to 36.6 but I had a little drinky poo last night so think its due to that. Did a 4am temp (yes I was lying awake worrying, even got up and used pee stick) that was 36.4 but I know its pointless if its not taken at the same time. So no temp drop, BFN on pee sticks and officially late now!! Dont understand what is going on   My cramping has stopped now, and I have no PMS symptoms at all. Will just have to keep charting and testing I guess. And waiting!! Although I have used 8 pee sticks so far and its not cheap, and I am going round the bend waiting  

Sharry - no swimming? Why? Just curious as I take my DS swimming. I am scaned to check follie has gone as well, then they take my bloods. When do you start your new job? Fingers crossed for you, try to stay positive (like I can talk!)  


Ba
x


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi Ba,

No swimming, lifting , BMS or anything like that, she says it is to give me the best chance of implantation, I think the swimming bit is a bit OTT but not risking it.  

Got my contract for my new job so offical start date is the 1st Aug, but dont need to turn up until the 27th and still get a full months pay   help to pay my cons bills !!!!.  And the kids dont start until the 3rd of sept so a quiet first week  

Maybe we should make a pact to both try and stay positive !!!   

Sharry xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Sharry - when I was pg with DS I was told no lifting, etc it even included no standing for more than 30 minutes at a time so I basically lay flat on the sofa and barked orders at the staff we had to hire to do everything for me! Its wasnt good, I didnt really like it as I felt so lazy and useless. Poor DH he didnt get any for about 12 months!!! I had heard something about baths not being good for conception - not sure if its a load of old but as we only have a bath at the moment I think about it every day.
I am not crying today which is a start at being positive


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

good morning girls hope you are all fine today> all stay     and the stalk is on his way    

good luck sharry my fingers are crossed for you hun best of luck     .

tata kel


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Fi - sent you an email. Good luck


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi davis,

  Its awful isnt it,i shouldnt av gone out really cos i didnt need 2.x

Hi fi,sorry you didnt av a nice evening,dh x sounds like a right   (sorry)

Hi sharry, glad everything looked ok at your scan and lots of     for the 10th.


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi ladies, hope its okay to join you, i have just been prescribed Clomid although I do ovulate naturally, am regular as clockwork in fact, but Consultant has decided to give me Clomid as a boost as there doesnt appear to be anything wrong with me or dh in any other areas. I cannot start taking it yet though as I am waiting for af which is due on 9th july. I can honestly say I have never been so eager for af to start lol. Hope everyone is doing okay, hugs to all love C x x x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

I haven't replied to posts yet but I just want to announce that I think

[fly][/fly]

Thank you so much xxx

Have sent you an e mail back


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

idril3030.. welcome, you will enjoy spending time with us crazy broads, good luck on your journey

Max and Sharry...c'mon you eggs!!  this month, lay your little heads in their wombs

Oh Davis its more than complicated I tell you! oh I hope this the month for you xx When was your test date due?

hi Kelli, hows it going?

Hi Cat, Matty, Suskie, SS, Maj and all you other ladies, hope your having good weekends


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Well the   arrived and she is using her broomstick to beat me in the stomach by the feel of it. I must say it was rather cruel of her to come late but I did all my crying on Wednesday/Thursday and knew what the reality was for this month days ago. So I am doing OK. 

But it doesnt help that DS asked me if we could get a baby today! Where did that come from? He may not be 3 yet but boy is he intuitive. 

As the flood gates opened so to speak at about 5pm I will count tomorrow as CD2 and start with my neurotic-psycotic pills.

Fi - gosh thanks. I am having a bad time with friends at the moment. Just at that point in my life where I am stepping away from my 'good time' mates and discovering who real friends are. Anyway its nice to have someone say something nice to me for a change  

C - welcome. You will notice clomid does some crazy things to you and this is a great place to come and let it all out.

Sharry - see Im doing well on the   positive attitude. Thinking of you and hoping you are well.

Well I am considering doing a diary next month? One half of me thinks 'Oh no what if its BFN' the other half thinks 'it could be a good luck omen' (I get very superstitious around IF treatment) so might give it a go. 
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Davis so sorry she came to you....... the b   

The diaries are a difficult choice arent they, I've found them both a godsend as somewhere to put my thoughts without feeling I'm pushing my feelings on people, then its their personal choice whether they want to read it, but at other times an aid to my obsession, I suppose it depends on your frame of mind that month, but if you don't usually do them you may find them a good thing this month to use with a positive frame of mind... and maybe writing things down will be a problem shared, a problem halved. Well whichever you choose, good luck for this next cycle... With a bit of luck I'l soon be joining you!!    Day bl**dy 42, this never happens to me!
I think I feel a witchy dance coming on?


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

My version of the Patti Ingram and James Austin song




 come to me, 
let me put my pads around you,
this was meant to be
I'll be oh so glad you found me, 
need you for 5 days
Got to have your stuff around me
Witchy, come and stay
Cos I just can't go on living without you


Ok so I'm bored.............. (she's never normal, that Fi!!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello chuck 
Don't shoot me I have only scanned through so as usual probably missed everything 

So to everyone who has had a visit from the witch 

So why are you bored crazy Fi Fi??


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Cos my DH is watching some crappy film and its really lonely on here tonight... your up late Suskie!  How you feeling now?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm okay thanks 
yep my dh is watching road wars or something  and I've been looking at a new car on the net, for when I get my cheque for my car.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

You said your car was written off didn't you?  so what you looking at?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

yep 
this is going to sound very stupid either a MGF covertable or a BMW Z3 but at the most I'll have 4.5 to spend.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh I so want a convertable, We just got this really nice SAAB, and as its low mileage and turbo diesel, I'm sure we could trade it in for the same car in convertable for about what we sell it for from looking around.... working on DH for past week... loads on e bay for same value as our car.... Its just after hiring one on holidays, it was so lovely to drive with the roof down...

well good luck in your search, guess I'd better get some kip in a min..

And fingers crossed for you this month, lets hope its the one


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks 
hoping by getting a two seater (sods law) I'll fall preggers then I'll trade it in nearer the time.
Good luck sending you lots of positive vibes for this month  
Nite sweetie   (blowing you some positive bubbles too)


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheers Suskie, will send some back and forgive you for loosing me my lucky 1's lol   ... had exactly the same thought about a two seater, great minds think alike
Nite nite xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

oooppps I'll correct that before logging off  

Done I need a rest after that   xx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

aah bless you Suskie, I've given you loads back to show you will always be my b*tch   xx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Bl**dy heck, its so quick to blow bubbles on here late at nite, its making me generous, who ever would 've thought I'd be generous to Suskie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You two are maaaad !   well I am off to do some more painting today .. and take a few more bits over to my new house...

Must read back over the past couple of days as losing touch with what you lot are gossiping about  

Seem to be having ovary pains today but have forgotten where I am in my cycle now ..its all a blur ..not that it makes any difference this month. 

Argh odd number ..odd number    
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Right read through (speed reading lol ) so here goes..
- Sukie ..good luck for the 13th Hun x Wishing you lots and lots of          for a fab BFP this time round x

Fi ..You never cease to make me chuckle   .. you are so funny.. we love Fi Fi and your poems are great.. the period song made me crack up    

Max ..It is horrible when you leak isn't it ..I have had a couple of really heavy periods since being on clomid when I have been leaking ..bar wearing pampers at night, I use max tampax and max nighttime pads and still my mattress looks horrendous and I am deeply emmbarrased about the removal men seeing it ..   I had a woolen blanket on the bottom and a mattress cover as well as my normal sheets but it went through the lot ..damm witch! Sending you a big   and lots of            for your next cycle. 

Ba .. Sorry the damm   has paid you a visit   hoping it is the start of a very lucky cycle for you hun.. I think I did ovulate the month I had the virtually non existent AF hun, not sure what caused the strange AF but I def ovulated the cycle after too .. bless you it must be really hard when your son comes out with things like that .. really tugs at your heart strings, hope that next cycle is the one for you hun  

Angelus .. How are you doing hun? Your pics are lovely... hoping you get a lucky BFP very soon      good luck with the new jobs x

Rosie ..How are you hun   , not heard so much from you recently, bet you are really blooming now, have you felt able to start buying bits yet?

Sharry .. I am in that situation with only a bath .. got so many things to do in this new house not sure when I will have one either .. its like ooh where do I spend money first .. the garden.. the bathroom.. the kitchen ... the lounge .. or the hall ..or the big cupboard that I am hoping to turn into a great organised storage area .. if you could see my flat now you would laugh hysterically at this ..as it looks like I have never been organised in my life !!

Cleg   sometimes it is hard to be on here if you are feeling really low .. but you will get lots of great support, if you feel like a rant you can always pm me hun ..hoping that you are blessed with good times and can feel the virtual hugs we are sending you    

C ..Welcome to the nutty house    , hoping that Clomid does the trick for you hun, I would def recommend following tips to get your cervical fluid in a good state as that is one of the side effects of clomid that could counteract the good it does elsewhere.. taking evening primrose oil up until ovulation, and taking tixylix childrens cough medicine for chesty coughs is a good way of getting it flowing ..which is what you want for the little   to hit the target! Good luck ..sending you         

Maj .. Good luck to you hun      

If I have missed anyone out I am deeply sorry and will beg forgiveness   hey the paint fumes are affecting me and I am not even painting yet lol 

I am in a total state of disarray ..and yes Sukie I would love you to come and help me pack ..probably wouldn't get much packing done tho we would be too busy laughing .. especially if Fi Fi came too x

Right must get on lots more to do ... I won't turn my pc off until tuesday and then will be without you for a while and will be very sad     hopefully BT will sort out Broadband very quickly!

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi CAt xx. Don't like you doing this moving stuff!    (from a totally selfish point of view of course! It's just that I miss the other nutter,)
But at the same time well happy for you of course   , bet your well stessed and excited now..bet the cats aren't
stressed though lol!.   but for heavens sake watch them with the paint fumes on top of that, they'll end up so high they'll be
little pink cats flying around. 
You aren,t gonna believe this, but the witch had come this morning!! I reckon I may have cracked it, It's just a case of
singing to her.... either that or my singing was so horrendous, she came just to shut me up  
Just tell broadband that you have a very important mission on here and need to get back a.s.a.p. The lives and sanities of 
many hormonal women could depend on it!! ok?... "00Cat"   xx

Hi to everyone, hope your weekends are going swell xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Hope you are all having a good weekend?

Cat, I hope your packing is going well and you're looking forward to your move? Very exciting to be getting a new home and hopefully you won't have any problems like you've had where you are now. I bet your cats will love exploring the new place, especially with big cupboards to hide in - well if they are anything like my nosey monkeys! I'm fine thank you. Feeling good and only having a few problems sleeping, but managing to get a few naps in luckily. We haven't bought anything yet but my mum came over yesterday and we went looking around in Mothercare and Mamas and Papas. Have made a couple of decisions about nursery furniture but prams are like a minefield as there is so much choice. It's really weird because it kind of doesn't feel real - I honestly never thought I'd ever be able to look at these things for our baby, and it's hard to get used to when you've spend years avoiding looking at these things. Anyway, I am going to make a list as everything is going to cost a fortune and we need to get a wardrobe, coat cupboard and cupboard in the lounge made and built in and (hopefully) get a new kitchen fitted in the next 3 months - so lots of money will be getting spent, which I don't know if we have yet!  Oh well, you manage don't you? I bet you're thinking the same with all the bits you'll want to do in your new place. Exciting, but financially draining at the same time. 

Fi, sorry AF got you. Did you have a 'false start' the other day too? What a wicked witch - although I used to blame the  drug for weird things like that. Fingers crossed for next cycle. 

Sukie, hope you're doing ok hun. Sorry to hear about your crash, and hope you get a new car sorted soon. I was a whisker away from buying a 2 seater sports car before I got my BFP, so hopefully it's a good omen for a BFP. 

Ba, sorry AF came for you hun. And sorry your DS has picked up on asking about a brother or sister.  I was the same when I was little - it's just wanting what you see other kids have at that age. I hope your wish comes true soon. Hang on in there with the Clomid. There are lots of ladies older than you who have had their BFPs on Clomid, and I'm 34 and it took me 8 cycles, so don't give up. Plus, you're a spring chicken yet! Sending you lots of .

Hi Idril3030. Welcome to the Clomid madness board. The ladies here are lovely and very supportive. Hope you have success on Clomid. 

 to Max, Sharry, Kelli, and anyone else I've missed (  = me). Kelly (Tulip) where and how are you?

Must dash as I have a few PMs to reply to and lots of boring washing to do 

Take care and enjoy your weekends. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello All

What a lovely sunday afternon it is, the sun is shining, the birds are singing, ans as you can tell I am living in a dream world   Well it is cd 32,which had been my AF day for the pat 3 months, but no AF yet!! Can't belive have gone this far without testing!!!
Fi, Davis sorry you got your AF. wishing you for     next cycle xx
Cat hope your move goes smothly and you are all packed,unpacked and settled by the end of next week!!
idril3030, welcome to the thread and I hpe you get all the support you need of here xx
Kelli hope you have had a good weekend and it's been quiet without you xxxx

To everyone else    

Em xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

ladys sorry i havent had time to read your posts just a quick hello from me.            

all take care love kelli

my    starts 2mrw bring on the   .


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Maj - fingers crossed and loads of baby dust   I dont know how you have resisted the pee sticks but it is definately the thing to do!


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Rosie lovely to see you so excited, 101 things to do eh! Yes, I had a false start the other day, and it looks 
like another false start today too    (TMI ALERT) I had a bit more than just a tissue wipe today and then it stopped 
this morning at next knicker checking mission and hasnt come back since...Oh this is so frustrating    

Hi Maj, can I have some of what your on please?   and so hope when you do test its good news   

Hi Kelli and Davis, you feelin a bit better today? xx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Fi

Hope your weekend hasn't been too bad, apart from the   playing mind games with you.
I am going with the hole PMA today, as well as probably being on a high from the first bit of chocolate in 3 weeks  

Just realised I am on CD 34 not 32    


xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Fi, that's even crazier than you. How frustrating - if AF is coming the least it could do is turn up properly. Sometimes I used to get spotting (when I wiped like you) for about 4 days prior to AF and it just drives you barmy as you're waiting for full flow to take the next cycle of Clomid.

Here's a full-flow AF dance for you:

[fly]          [/fly]

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Fi - feeling OK even though a/f is so heavy I cant really move and my dish exploded in the oven taking out my yorkshire pud! Dont by cheap dishes is the moral of the story.  
Will look into that website for you tomorrow. Sorry to see that a/f is messing you around. 

Rosie - I remember bursting into tears in mothercare when DH was cooing over baby stuff. Got all sorts of looks but I just couldnt believe that we were able to buy baby stuff after avoiding it for so long. So I understand just were you are coming from. 

Thanks to everyone for their support, I am trying to be positive but if the truth be told I am convinced that clomid does not work for me and I am going to push very hard to move on to another form of treatment. Need to call cons tomorrow so will mention it then.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

oh Maj when you gonna test?

Thank you Rosie for the dance, I may just sing another song to her if she keeps playing up.. it will be her 
own bl**dy fault, she's been warned!!

Davis, did you give the microwave some     . How long have you been on clomid exactly then? big   to you, hope your pampering your self somewhat


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't know, think I might leave it a few more days, I ahve been feeling positive this cycle, so want to stay with the dream a litlle bit longer if AF doesn't show


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Fi - well how long I have been on clomid is the big question! Did 18 cycles in total with 2 clinics prior to DS being born. Then 3 untracked prior to these last 2 tracked. So 23 cycles altogether but only 5 since DS was born. So you understand why I dont have faith  

Maj - good luck its sounds sooo promising


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Can someone remind me when I am meant to take Tixylix for cm and how much again?


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Cat was advising someone earlier to take it up to ovulation if I remember rightly Davis


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Maj, I think we all understand that feeling your holding onto... lets hope yours keeps going, we need another BFP on here  

Davis thats one hell of a lot of clomid cycles isn't it!!...... I understand where your coming from, but this time could be the one.. you go girl and grab whatever help gets you to your dream


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Fi Fi some ones put you on two I'll bump you to a one, cause I'm nice like that 

Cat what's the new house like??

Hi Rosie yes a friend bought an Audi TT and had been trying for two years plus and got preggers pretty much straight away


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheers Suskie my b*tch   . Hey, being the nosey person I am, do you and Cat no each other as in "you've actually met" kinda friends? Just get the feeling you have and was being nosey?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

No just hit it off really quickly on this thread I probably met her about a month before you joined the thread and disrupted everything  it would be nice if we could all meet up some time. Listen







knickers I am not your b**ch 
any how gotta get some zzzzzz's,
catch ya soon if I don't smell ya first


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

I deserved that  . ok nite Suskie, luvs ya reallyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning girls,

Not been online all weekend and far to many posts to catch up properly - what's been happening ?  How's everyone doing 

Well, am due to test end of this week- would be nice to make it to test day for once    

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

good morning girls i hope you are all ok and all get a      very soon.


    dosnt this    come round fast i hope the next 2weeks is as quick roll on the 16th.


have a good day girls.xx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

Ba I am trying my hardest to try and stay positive this week how are you feeling?, staying positive is hard cos I keep getting sharp crampy pains, think it must be the witch getting ready to apeear  .

Nix -    got my fingers crossed for you this week 

hope you had a good weekend

Sharry xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Sharry,

Am trying to stay positive but all the signs are saying that AF is around the corner - feel fat and bloated, sore boobs, knackered..........

It aint over till it's over though so      for both of us !

Very quiet on here today - where is everybody ?!?!!?

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi nix hope the   stays away for you lots of    

sharry hoping the same for you hun    

fi hope you are ok today and staying    

marj how are you hun

cat good luck with your move.xx

davis stay     did thay give you 18 cycles on the trot?? i thorght you could only have 6? or am i been daft again good luck hun

rosie have you got lots of baby bits in yet or are you finding it hard?
when i had dd i didnt buy anything till i was 8 months and even then i was convinced it was a boy what a shock i got i had nothing pink.lol 
i wont make that mistake next time.xx

hello to any 1 i have missed hope you are all ok.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Evening All

Sending the  to keep the   away from you Sharry and Nix

Davis lots of     to you, hoping you find something that helps you.

Kelli Hi hun, I'm ok but only got one thing on my mind at the mo   How are you today??

Hello to Fi, Cat, Rosie and everyone else I have missed

Em xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

im ok marj i cant belive how calm i am over the ttc stuff this month.
im not going to look for symptoms or out like that. just let nature do what its got to do.xx

GET A TEST MARJ


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

That is what I was like this month, and I have one just not ready to do it yet   I am living in a very lovely dream world at the moment Kelli dont want to ruin it


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

or i understand what you mean hun. you will have to do it eventualy though hun. but when your ready.xx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

And I think you shoukd ide your pee sticks for when you get to the end of you 2ww, see if yu an last as long as me


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

you must be kidding i would have done 100 by now. this time cos i had hcg i know i have to wait as long as i can cos it will give me a false poss and i dont want that.x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

No that would seriously mess with your head, I will be keeping my eye on you young lady  

It's soooo quiet on here today


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

haha some 1 has 2.
i think we are going to have a page all to our self.

shall i send you all me pee sticks to stop me going mad?


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

that would be a good idea,and it would save me some money as well  

You don't think we have scared everyone off do you  or bored every one to death


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

yeah it wont be you there will think ho no its the mental 1 kelli   


GIRLS WHERE ARE YOU

me and marj are all lonley


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Kel you reallywill scare them off shoutin tht loud


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

in the full time i have been coming on here i have never seen it this quiet.
me and you marj must not have a life.

well were ever you are girls hope you are all having fun.xx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I know how depressing is it, and its only Monday !!
Think I should join a club or somethi, but I don't know what, would realy like to do cookery lessos but I cant find any none qualificaton ones.

Well I will just have to stick the Keli and Emm club then


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

the kel n em club sounds great.lol

who wants to join?


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

DAVIS I have just read your diary thread and just wated to say good luck and I hope it is a lucky omen for you.      for this month and hope you stay positive


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

thorghts girls.xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

see marj we got a full page all to our self.xx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

That's because you gab too much Kelli, it cant be me as I am so quiet and shy


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

okey dokie marj om off cos i gab to much   (not).lol


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Hi kelli and maj....How many pages do you two want to yourselves then??


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

only kidding marj my big mouth is still here   

could i leave you all alone


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi angules none now you are here we have some 1 2 rant at now.lol how are you?


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Off sick yet again. Three weeks now that i been in pain and now im chucking up! Getting slightly bored with it now. But other than that im really good...boring really isnt it!!

xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

do you know whats wrong?? hope you are ok hunxx


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

According to doctor number one - it is cysts bursting when the egg is pushing through and causing poison to be released or something like that.

According to doctor number 2 who i saw today " you must have an egg stuck.just wait until you next see your consultant " never mind the pain i am in you stupid   doctor. I waited 60 minutes for those words of wisdom!!!!


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I was only gone two minute and you 2 have taken half the page up already !!

Hi Angelus   I see Kelli shouted loud enough for you to hear her  
Sorry you are still not feeling to good  

 That is awful what your Doc said, I wouldnt stand for that, when is your next appoitment


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Next wednesday luckily. I have a long list of issues to take to the con. If he is expecting a standard 10 min appointment, he is sadly mistaken


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I dont blame you Angelus, and I wouldn't leave till you got some answers, The way some doctors act is disgusting, we are just statistics to them, roll them in roll them out


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

i thorght a egg only lasts 24 hours? so you shouldnt have pain for 3 weeks. the first answer sounds better. you should go to a+e hun see if thay can help you.xx try and stay calm and     you will get there in the end.x

marj, your back then gobby.lol


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Maj - thanks. Wasnt sure whether to do a diary and I know its meant to be for the 2ww but what the hec, time to do something different.

Kelli - how do you stay so bl**dy positive all the time I think you and I are like a ying yang combo   They gave me 12 cycles on the trot as DH and I went traveling for a year so we did 12 cycles without tracking. Then when we came back they gave us 6 cycles tracked. So it was 18 with only about 3 months break inbetween. 

Sharry - the cramps could be a good sign? How many dpo are you? I have had cramps with a BFP but also had cramping for days before hand this month. Its so hard to say isnt it and that is part of what makes it all so bad.

Nix - what did you do over the weekend?


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

davis i cant help it im always high as a kite just in my nature i think. if im happy i hope to make you all the same


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

What can I say Kel I am picking up ur bad habits   hehe

If keeping a diary for more then the 2ww is what you feel you need then sod them  . Just glad to see you positive Davis, I am going with the whole PMA at the moment as well. And between you and me im sure she has more then hsg in thoose injections lol


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

marj my sides are killing me stop it     

you will be sad when im gone.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I will have less earache you mean   aww no It will be very quiet without you Kel, B the longest 2 weeks  

Do you think you, er I mean we, have scared them off again


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

why have thay gone?


girls im sorry i will calm down


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

you are making me giggle like a school girl again, and my body cant cope, I have already had a fit of giggles today when friend from work fell of her chair    

5 minutes in the naughty corner miss kelli


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hahaha we are bad you know when we get together on here.xx


nite every 1 have a good night im off to go in the naughty corner.lol


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Night Night Kel, speak to you soon xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Blimey you two can talk .. hi everyone ..probably my last time on here for a while but needed to come and say a quick hello before the computer gets dismantled tomorrow am. 

Just had some awful news from my Mum her Dr's think she might have multiple myeloma ..which is basically a cancer of the blood, we have got to wait up to a week for more test results .. it really has been a crap year this last 12 months .. I am hoping they have got it wrong ..cos was hoping my moving would be the start of some good luck ! 

Sukie .. Well the previous owners had a love of beige ..everywhere even the doors were beige .. and it is taking coats and coats of paint to get rid of it .. getting tired of painting now .. don't ever buy that paint that goes from pink to white as it is awful, you can't remotely go over bits you have done even seconds before as it just rips it up ... its really yucky stuff ! and not cheap either ..made by the dog company wink wink.. keep away from the stuff !! you know when you move somewhere and you just want to paint it all to get rid of the previous persons grubby paintwork .. I still swear I need to do a MR BEAN lol 

Well I ache from all the painting so sorry that this is short and sweet ..but busy day tomorrow moving stuff ..so got to have plenty of energy!

Can't wait to get a car now .. its a bit of a trek to the bus stop and I was thinking on the way there it is quite dodgy as no proper footpath .. and then on the way back some young girl had been knocked down by a car .. so will be campaigning for a footpath !

Nighty night Cat x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi maj and kelli,

  gosh you 2 can talk cant u 

Good luck cat,hope it all goes well for you and i really hope they av got it wrong bout ur mum hun.  

  Hiya 2everyone.x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hiya Max

Well we were both stuck on here while all you were having lives   Hope you are feeling ok   

Emxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Cat, thats awful, so hope its not what they suspect hun...... thinking of you xx   
I was gonna look at that paint you were on about, thought it'd be good for ceilings, but I think I'll leave it now

Angelus, I used to suffer from an extreme reaction to eggs being released, I was told that I had an allergy to the fluid and my ovaries would become inflamed, whatever it was the pain was unbearable, I even passed out with it once, but it only lasted a few hours, then I'd be tender only for a few days so one of the theories you were given seems a bit suss to me.... and the egg one sounds a bit iffy too? although I'm no doctor I thought our bodies absorbed the eggs after a few days ?

Maj, your amazing not testing... have you any symptoms, or should I not ask while your in your Maj world?  

How is everybody?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Cat Hunnie, I hope they got it wrong  we are hear for you no matter what, and only at the end of the phone sweetie, good luck with the move.  I know what you mean about the pink paint I've done that before too it's not cheap  

Fi Fi I thought you'd like that  
Can someone put me straight I'm on an odd


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Kelli, Nix and max too and all you ladies

Hi Suskie, you are always up to mischief aren't you!! why dont you allow me to lead by example, then your behaviour would be ideal!!


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Hi all

Fi - you need to clear your pm inbox out as it wouldnt let me send you one cause it said it was full!!
I dont believe any of the doctors. I reckon none of them have a clue and are just fobbing me off until i see the con.

Cat - Hope the docs are wrong. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family xx

Hi max x
Hi sukie x
Hi Davis x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hiya Fi
The only symptoms I have could either be pg or AF so I am not taking any notice of them   . I think I can feel AF coming on but I felt like that 3 weeks ago as well. Before Clomid my cd's were 85+ days apart so I am very use to being late.

On day 15 and 22/23 I had ewcm ( 22/23 had blood in it as well, soooooooo sorry for tmi) so I am going from 14 days after that incase I was late ov'ing, coz if I was I might get a false negative, I just want to make sure I get the most accurate result first time.

I have only took 2 lots of clomid ( and provera to start me off) would there be much of a difference in my CD in just those 2 months do you know?? 

Ha Ha bet your sorry you said anything now 

xx

Hello Sukie and Cat 

So sorry to hear your bad news Cat


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Off to empty my box right this minute Angelus  

Well good luck to you Maj xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Good idea Fi 

Hi Angelus


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Fi -You are a good girl.  Lost all of what i pm you as it wouldnt send!  Tired now so will try again tomorrow.

Sukie - will leave you and fi to trade loving insults to each other!! You two have me in hysterics x

Nite nite everyone

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Nite hun you can take my place insulting Little Fi Fi for a while.  Not long till your anniversary well happy anniversary for a couple of weeks time 
Hi Maj


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Crazy Fi How do you get all you great avitars?? I love that one

Nite nite peeps


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Right this is my very last   before moving   will miss you guys even if it is just until Monday when I can get on at work !!

Hope some of you might have some good news for me to hear by then        take care everyone .. Sukie may have to text you or I will get withdrawal symptoms     well it is addictive coming on here.. Fi Fi I had a word with the cats and told them no drug dealing at our new place .. cat mint is as strong as it gets  

Cat x


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi Cat

Hope your move goes okay, and that your mum gets some good news.

We will all miss you too!!!

Sharry xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Cat - I know you wont read this till Monday but really hope that your mum is OK. Hopefully it will be a case of new home new start for all your dreams.

Sharry - I hate the 2ww, it sends me round the bend. I also get terrible PMT which is even worse with the clomid and together I am a mess. Also didnt help that I gave up smoking this 2ww. I have started taking evening primrose oil in a desperate hope that it helps. Do you? We took time out and did different things with our life to try and 'relax' about ttc. It didnt work but I am grateful for the experience althought regret the wasted time. I also got a cat which was an absolute god send and I believe helped me get a BFP. Although you already have a cat back in the UK dont you? Hang in there, you can always talk to me if you are feeling down because trust me I know what its like. 

Maj - clomid can extend your cycles so I understand why you havent tested, but you can also get implantation bleeding so fingers crossed for you. You are a better woman than I as I would have tested by now. 

Fi - any sign of   Or are you just copying Cat now?  

Sukie - not long till you start again. Good luck with the down regging I found the hot flushes hard to cope with in summer just as well we arent having a summer this year.

Angelus - poor you!! I didnt realise you were still in pain. It all sounds very sus. Hooe they sort it out asap. What next for you?

Nix - you are being a cool cucumber arent you. I am impressed. I am thinking of you and hope its your month.

Kelli - I dont need to wish you lots of positive vibes because you have a huge reserve already, but I am sending you lots of   for this month.

For everyone


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Davis - Con app on wednesday next week. Still have one months supply of clomid left but to be honest i dont think its working so even if i do get AF sometime soon ( on 48 days now) probaly wont take it. As for my other options... not many as they have cancelled the treatment so will just have to badger the con into doing something else!!!

xxxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

At least you will be able to celebrate your birthday if you arent having treatment   Good luck for Wednesday hope they sort it out


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Bl**dy hell you lot can chat  

Ba - not sure about being cool - more like quietly going mad over here    Not sure what's going on this month with me really - feel totally different to the previous clomid cycles:  very sore (.)(.)'s and really tired.  That's how I used to feel before the clomid (but also PG sympoms too), so who knows!!  Friday is pee-stick day if I get that far    

Cat - I know you're offline till Monday darling, but just wanted to send you my love and that I hope the Dr's suspicion about your mum is wrong 

Hi to Fi, Max, Maj, Keli, Angelus, Sukie and everyone else !!

Nix.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi Ba,

Well done giving up smoking, I have not been taking evening primrose oil but if it might help I will give it a try!!  Since we decided many years ago that we were never going to have a baby of our own I am lucky and dont see the years in between as I waste. This is a new attempt and looking back last time I dont think we were ready for what it puts you through but on a whole this time we are stronger.  I do have a cat back in the UK and miss him but will see him in 3 weeks 3 days not that I am counting as to when I am going home    

Still got the occasional crampy pain, specially at night, got to try and stay positive even if it is hard.

Well I suppose I should move supposed to be going to Ikea today but cant really be bothered   

Back Later

Sharry xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

good morning girls hope you are all fine today    

take care.xx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Morning Everyone  

Davis I have surprised mysel this month   But think I can feel AF pains coming now,jst have to wait and see. lots of      to you for this month

Hiya Kel, you having a good morning so far 

'Ello to every one else


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi Maj

Fingers crossed for you!!     

Sharry xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi marj yeah my morning ok up to now thank you.xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Sharry - never thought Ikea would be in an Arab country. Dont know why I thought that just naive I suppose. Good luck, I have a theory that men & women cant go into Ikea together and walk out together in a good mood. But on my own its OK and I like the restaurant. In case you havent heard we aent having a summer this year, its just rain, rain and more rain. Probably a welcome change for you but I would be very thankful if you brought the sunshine over with you.  

Nix - the old 'is it, isnt it' 2ww. They say good things come in 3s. And besides a bird dropped one on you this month, maybe it was a 

Maj - when will you test - Saturday?

Hi Kell's

Ok off to London Bridge to pick up my back up clomid.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi davis how are you today?


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Davis

If I get that far without AF appearing then either Friday or Saturday, it might be Friday as I am in the mood for getting stinking rotten drunk, so better test before I do that  

Well Kel it is only half ten so there is still plenty of the day left yet, but I hope it still stays nice for you


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ba -      I had that same thought about the bird crap this morning !!!!!

Here's hoping  

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

ikea i love that shop but I'm pleased to see its not just me who cant take dh in there last time i went we had the bigest argument i thought i was going to get divorce over a 1 way system I'm the bl**dy shpo.lol


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Have to agree with the Ikea = divorce thing!!  Don't think it's a shop that men and women are meant to experience together


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Angelus I bet you cussed me ! thing is my pm box hasnt told me this end its full.....  

Cat... be back soon, we'll miss our little "salt of the earth" on here.......  

Davis, really hope this month is the one for you and that you keep the positive attitude, good for your body and your sanity!  
(says me who has never fretted, no not much!!) Read your bio and about the bit where you just walked away for a year, how brave
and exciting, my DH  wants to do exactly that if we have to close this part of our lives away..he's been going on about either
buying a truck and doing Europe for a year and just coming back every few weeks to see close family, then just doing drops all around
around Europe and living a little, sounds so great in one way, (used to go trucking with him loads when we were fresh little lovers.  )
But I am scared of leaving the nest .. so to speak, But you must have had so many adventures.. wish I had your courage..

And yes, it seems I'm copying Cat, but theres not a better person to be in the shadow of lol...Lost count of the days now..just cant
understand it,as my a/f are usually early and never really late??

Maj and Kelli, you two have to be the biggest gasbaggers on here, it seems you may have won my title for being that previously  

Sharry, I hope these next few weeks fly by for you it sounds like you need to come home for a bit..and fingers crossed for you

Oh this bl**dy weather!! and God knows what it must be like for those poor people who have lost their homes..

Nix, hope Friday brings you joy, sore boobs a never ending bladder and loads of nausea, in the nicest possible way of course xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Fi, I've got the killer boobs and pea-sized bladder already.....bring on the nausea, I'd be over the moon !!!!!!

How's you hun ??

Nix .


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Minxy Nixy - excuse me for being forward but are your (.)(.) covered in veins and do you have porn star nipples


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Fi - if your not being tracked you could travel around and take clomid at the same time! Talk about steamy windows! I hitched around New Zealand on my own (sorry mum) and got a lift with this trucker who arranged for me to get lift with other truckers at different points around the country. It was great, I loved it. Thanks for my comment by the way.

Maj - I really want to give up wine but I am so weak.   Its my birthday on Thursday so I will no doubt have a tipple then I have a 3 day wedding celebration right when bms will be!! Peed off. 

Kelli - my DH is a classic 'husband on a short fuse' and the Ikea one way system is like a lit match


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ba - I have porn star nips at the best of times and my boobs are quite veiny anyway.........hmmmmm, what a stunner I sound!  DH is one lucky, lucky man  

Seriously, I have no clue about this month but am driving myself insane with the over-analysing!  This is definitely the worst 2ww for me so far - probably because I feel quite different to normal, but then that could all just be done to the HCG weirdness !!


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

HI

Ba - The UAE particularly Dubai is getting more and more westernised and have most of the shops you have back home, but they are a wee bit more expensive, but thats me got my lightshades and everything.

I will try my hardest to bring some good weather with me at the end of the month!!! 

Talking about peeing alot, I have had to get up the last few nights and cant stop going to the loo in the morning, everytime i stand up I need the loo, it all seems to settle down in the afternoon, must have a wee bladder upset, or that is my excuse!!! 

Fi - If you want to take sometime out to do something different go for it!!! Trucking sounds like fun!! I know what you mean about leaving family and things behind but they way we look at it as we can go back at anytime.

Hope everybody is okay

Sharry xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sharry,

I'm having the same constant need for the loo at the moment too (for past week actually) and wondering if I've got a bladder infection or something  

Good luck for this month hun - when you due to test ?

Nix.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh     for Maj, Sharry and Nix.
Its raining again!!    
Im off for a nap. I know so lazy, but as DS is going down I think I will join him.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

HI Nix,

I stop taking provera on Friday and should bleed afew days after that unless............... so I will know the start of next week, last month I never tested just waited for the witch, think I was too scared to test so will just wait and see what happens but got the docs a week tomorrow whatever way     .

Finger crossed for everybody   

Sharry xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sharry - If AF doesn't show before then I test on Friday     for all of us !!!

Ba - I could do with a nap too - do you reckon my boss would notice if I curled up under my desk ?!?!

Nix.


----------



## littlebear (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi, all I've been reading every thing on here since Jan but never felt confident enough to join in.  Hated the bloody clomid it made me so ill.  But I just want to give you all some hope.  I've done 4 cycles of clomid and finally I've got my BFP.  I couldn't believe it.  Actually done 2 tests.  Than had to go to doc yesterday morning was having terrible cramps and all I got think of was an ectopic.  My GP sent me to the early pregnancy clinic where they done a scan.  I got to see the little bud. Its out of the tube and nestled into the womb.  So far so good but a long way to go.  I just want to wish you all the very best I know its hard but we'll get there.  I was sitting crying this day last week thinking it would never happen, little did I know it already had.
Its a miracle.  baby dust to everyone


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Littlebear, 

That's great news!  Huges congratulations darling !!!!!

Nix


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

littlebear 
Thanks for sharing that, it is so good when we gear about success stories. Wishing you all the        in the world.

Emma xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi girls i am new to this site and am so glad that i found it have been going through very stressful time trying for a baby it has been over two years.  i have had one lot of clomid for three months, that was three months ago and there has been very little if any improvement in my cycle, although im told that i am ovulating.  i have just been to see a new consultant at a different hospital from my local one who has stated we must improve our diet and wat of living etc (we are no party animals by any stretch of the imagination to start with!!) and go back in 2 months.  my partner smokes so i think this has played a factor in this and must stop now!!! his sperm count is quite low but our last consultant said smoking may or may not effect this! so he had cut back.  i find that i have no one around who understands and at the time of the month i am inconsolable and this adds pressure to my partner, parents, friends etc its so great to hear others feel the same way that i do.  i look forward to chatting to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

linlou17 

Welcome to FF. Every one hear can understand what you are going through and will try to help in any way we can, if it's just some questions or you need to rant about about something.
One of the things you find on here is that treatment changes from hospital to hospital and what may be said in one is not necessarily what is done in another. Any way hope you find everything you need and again welcome

Emma xx


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Hi linlou- welcome x

Little bear - congratulations. So pleased for you. Enjoy every moment of it xxx

Fi - Are you sure you didn't block me from pm you!!   

Sharry and Nix - "The bladder infection"   must be doing the rounds as i am exactly the same to the point that as soon as i have finished and flushed the loo i need to go again. I think its my body playing tricks on me as I'm so late for AF !


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi LinLou - welcome to the Clomid Girls hun !!!!

Angelus - how you feeling now ?  

Thank God it's nearly 5pm - been a very long and boring day !!!!!!!!!

Nix.


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Like s***. 

Still in pain, weeing every 5 minutes, nauseus, bloated, knackered.... and not pregnant! Oh yeah and tingly boobs! Got cramps too so sure AF will turn up soon.One more week and I would have missed a cycle completely.

Hows you? xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thank you for the welcomes

it will be great to have somewhere to chat, work is difficult as i work mostly with women and there is always someone who is pregnant and its hard to deal with. most of the time i am ok but around the time of the month its the hardest and not many people understand what it is like and i don't want people to pity me but i want them to at least acknowledge that this is tough for me i don't really know what i want them to do just understand me a bit i guess but maybe unless you are in this position you cannot even imagine how hard it is. but hey on the bright side now that Ive found some fellow clomid chicks and have got a holiday booked for me and my lovely fellow things will be easier


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Nix, I'm fine thanks hun, just waiting for this never ending cycle to some to a close...
Do you think it was wise telling Davis you have porn star nipples when she's been swinging 
lately? Or were you just flirting with her ?  

So we've got Maj and Nix, testing Friday? How about you Sharry?

Congratulations littlebear, What briiliant news for you and inspiring to us!! Thanks for sharing it..

Linlou17, welcome to the clomid "screwy" chick thread, hope you'll have plenty of chats with us and wont feel so alone.

Angelus, now would I? theres loads a room there now, in fact its feeling a little empty  

Cheers for the kick up the **** about the getting a life, our other option is more boring, our
house has a big new extension on the side, its too big for us.. so were looking at turning extension
into appartment, then if we sell that we could go on these massive mad holidays to lick our wounds,
but don't know the first thing about converting and where to start it all loks so scary what I've read, so dont know if that will materialize..
But hey I need to dream ahead, so it seems.....


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Angelus - that don't sound much fun !!!!!!  Really hope you get this sorted out soon !!!   I'm Ok thanks hun - well, other than visiting the loo every 10 minutes and knicker checking and boob prodding and symptom obsessing that it is     Roll on Friday - at least I'll know one way or the other !

LinLou - you will soon become addicted to this site!  I know I couldn't cope without it and the other clomid ladies !!

Fi -  yeah, was just flirting with Davis........anything to liven up the day    (I actually went into the loo at work and investigated them after replying to that and someone walked in while I was prodding and poking - got a very funny look    ) 

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Where are you all gone, just been on a bubble blowing expedition for those that needed rounding up and its gone all quiet? ! ? Has that Suskie rumour caught on or something?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Fi - it's been really quiet on here during the day for past few days.......thought it was something I said !!

Nix.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Littlebear - congratulations on your   it is always good to hear that these psycho pills actually work! Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!

Linlou - my DH had poor swimmers and at the time he wasnt the best behaved. He gave up anything remotely illegal, cut down his drinking and took male vitamins. 3 months later he had normal swimmers and has ever since (although on the low side). He still drinks and smokes ciggies. From what I understand the   is made 3 months in advance so in 2 months time you wouldnt yet see the result of changes made now, if you get my drift. Get him selenium, zinc, coenzyme Q10 vitamins (cheaper option) or try Zita West male fertility vits which you can buy in Fresh & Wild as well as online. Oh and moan away, I do. Its crap this ttc stuff, the clomid makes you   and the 2ww is pure   (unless you are Kelli who absolutely thrives)

Nix - safe journey home. Watch those birds. Shall we say, same time tomorrow?  

Angelus - excuse my pathetic memory but are you being seen tomorrow or next Wed? If its tomorrow good luck and I hope they give you some answers 

Well DH has been complaining about me talking to you guys so I am going to switch off now and check in tomorrow when he is at work.

Ba
x


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Davis - Go and give him some TLC. you know how men need their regular reasurance that nothing is as important as them !  Hosp next wed, so i will take your good luck with me ta xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

have left me and made friends with a newbie     i didnt mean to leave you all day please come back i miss you  

ho what a day i have had doing things for other ppl again its getting on me wick now aarrgghhhhh

have you wished the rain on me i  have never seen rain like it.  

im all lonley with out you commmmeeeee bacccckkkkkk eemmmmmaaaaaa


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Alright calm down calm down   I is back  
 Sorry I had to do tha thing called work you know.

How did your afternoon go xx

Hello to everyone


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

luckily i have not had work today but back in tomorrow!! don't want to go now Ive found all you fab chicks to chat to!!  

feeling much better now i have found you all


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi linlou17 welcome to the   nutty board good luck with you treatment. 

you will get addicted to this site you know.lol

i dont have a life now.lol

never mind the washing marj ive stoped sulking now


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

That is what I was like whe i joined a few weeks ago linlou17 , but I get to sneak on for a bit in work, well its only suppose to be a bit but that Kelli one keeps me talking  

Glad you found some support 
xx


Washing all done now Kel I am set for the night


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

your going to be gutted in 24 days tho marj dont try and hide it i can see your face through syber space.lol  

how are your pains now hope your feeling better?


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yea pains have gone (unless I cough), was conviced I would AF before the afternoon was out, but still hanging on in there  

Is something happening in 24 days


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

i hope you get a     em you realy do deserve it hun.xx


well in 24 days im leaving you to go on my jollies i must of forgot to tell you


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh yea I'd forgotton  
Well at least we wont be clogging the board up for 2 weeks then.

I'm too nervous to even think about it Kel, I have got a banging headache but dont want to take any tablets, just incase!!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

paracetamoll are fine hun only two tho think thay are only what you can take.xx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Dont have them only have co-dydramol, Might have to go the shop again as it is really banging.

how are you feeling so far, or is it too early, you still haven't sent me your pee sticks


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

im ok no symtoms as yet but im not foucsing on it cos it will do my head in and i know i cant test cos of the hcg jab so i will have to sit it out till its time.
i dont want a faulse  
if im honest i havnt got any pee sticks cos if i did i would drive my self mad.xx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

hmmm ok i will belive you.
Hey look Kel I made it to snr memeber just like you


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

see and you blame me for you spending all your time on here.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

err no comment


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

cos im right see.

  about time


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Soz i was just doing a survey, but you sut me up for  a little bit


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

if my clomid and hcg dont work i might have a month off im not sure yet how about you marj have you desided yet?


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I really dont know yet, I have only got one more month left and I dont go back till october, so I dont know wether to skip it for a month to try and spread it out or not, it's hard not knowing what to do for the best


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

thats up to you what ever you feel is right,

i want to have a normal month where every thing isn't timed. spontaneity thats whats missing.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I know what you mean, thats what i am thinking but i just dont want to put myself back a week.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

don't you wish making a decision was easy?


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

er don't know I cant decide


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

Maj just wanted to say thankyou so much for my message that is so lovely of you so glad to have found you all they should tell you about this site at the fertility clinics all this time Ive had nobody to talk to and you were all here all along!!!

we have been told not to do ovulation charts as this can cause more stress also my cycle not regular so difficult to work out when i am ovulating but they assure me that i am!!  what do you lot think do you do ovulation tests/charts?


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Linsey
And you are more then welcome xx
I personaly don't chart, and I am the same with my periods, before I went on clomid i was 85+ days a cycle, the last 2 was 32 days and now I am on day 36, I just go from what my body tells me and have BMS as much as possible all through the month


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

just to say i got obsessed with making a baby whilst on clomid now we have got back to having sex because we want to and not purely to make a baby it hasnt done the trick yet but has been a lot more fun!!!!


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Linlou

Me ad Kelli were just talkin about that, wether to give it a miss next month so we can have a bit of none timed sex   Its one of the reason I dont chart, as much as I dream about getting a BFP , I want a bit of normality in my life and not have ttc taking over everything, but things can cange


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

yes we try not to let it take over sometimes easier than others i was 3 months on clomid and like a woman possessed!!  

my 3rd month off it now and am much calmer my cycles are slightly shorter than before but still not too regular which makes things more difficult to work out i have been 37 days for past 2 months and am now on day 39 but they have always been like that even when taking clomid.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

it can be a right pain, do you mind if i ask why the doctors told you not to temp for your ov


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

doc told me taking temp and trying to work things out would only increase my stress levels so said just have regular sex and try forget about ovulation timing!  he also told me i would take clomid for three months 50mg and if not pregnant would increase to 100mg for a futher 3 months but then consultants changed and clomid stopped after first three months say do not need to take any more as i am ovulating according to blood tests.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

some people on here ovulate but take it to help boost there ovulation. Things change from hospital to hospital


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

convinced im ovulating anyway if my moods are anything to go by!! so hopefully they have recharged me and wont need anymore!! we are just being healthy for now and keep trying


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

it can be sooo frustrating, but by changing lifestyles at least it elps us to feel like we are doing something


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya everyone,

    Gosh i cant keep up,since yesterday theres about 6 more pages  hope your all ok.

   I started a new job 2day as cashier at wilkos,nice and relaxing,unlike it was at tesco and everyones so friendly,i wont av 2worry about heavy lifting now if i get caught so im happy and can relax.xxx I put about 18 days hols in that i allready had booked so i bet they luv me as there julyb aug and sept 

I  take my last clomid 2nite as well,the journey begins again.Hi matty how u getting on hun?x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

yes must feel to be giving this our all its gota be worth a try and you never know i may even manage to shift a few extra pounds!!! it can't do any harm to be more healthy and we have a great excuse for exercise as we have a crazy little doggy so its going to be lots of walking and healthy food in our house for a while on day 2 today going well so far!!!  think weekend will be the test!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

max glad to hear about your new job will be much better with no lifting and also not having to worry about it.

i work as a dental nurse so my work is quite light although i work in theatre once a fortight at the local hospital and am getting worried about the anaesthetic gases guidelines state only not to go if you are pregnant but thinking about giving that up just to be sure and put my mind at ease.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hiya Max

Glad you are finding your new job moe chilled, it is always better when you are happier in work

I know what you mean linlou, i eat very health during the week in work its just when it gets to the weekend. Trying to give up bread and its killing me


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi linlou and welcome,

        Yes its better 2 be safe isnt it,i gave my job up at tesco in may as i was worried bout heavy lifting and i was so stressed out all the time cos i hated it there.Now i can carry on my clomid journey a bit more relaxed i feel lots better.

        Good luck to you hun.xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi maj,

    how are u you chatterbox 

    Im bored so im sending you all bubbles.xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

we have to cut out take aways, beer and cigs paul not a happy man!! but is doing well. we don't generally eat too bad but no lazy days now!!  however my mum is supplying us with plenty of broccoli soup!! so a meal less to cook for me - not quite a chicken madras but hey the hard work might just pay off so got to be worth a try at least!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

i had an internal scan yesterday doc said i have a small cyst that could be due to recent ovulation as wasn't there when i had lap and dye in November 2006.  do you know anything about these kind of cysts? i was told i did not have pcos x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I dont chat that much    
I am good thanks Max, just tryng to paint my nails while typing   not a good idea  

Lin once you get into the routineits no too abd and you should still treat yourself to a lazy day every now and again, if you are too harsh on yourself it will only be harder


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm lazy a lot you know!!! should be OK go mums every sunday for roast dinner and i don't actually mind cooking its more the beer i will miss but will have a bit at weekend otherwise it will be no good if we are too hard on ourselves. however going to my girl pals next week and am sticking to not drinking mid week if i slip on a Wednesday there is no hope for Thursday!!!

we have a holiday booked for 15th July all inclusive so i can be as lazy as i want for a whole week and eat and drink to my hearts content then back to the grind when we get back!!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

i have only been gone 2 minz and you have done a full page marj and lindsey and you say i can talk marj.lol

hi max good luck with your new job.     for this month.xx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

It was longer then 2 mins Kel, and can you imagine what it is going to be like after 2 weeks


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

he!he! will all be quiet now signing off for today going to watch Gordon Ramsey f word final!!

see you all soon and thank you for all being so nice xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Night Linlou, speak to you soon xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

night linlou17 take care.xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

good night girls have fun.

take care.

back with my madnesss 2mrw.xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Night Kel hope you get your early night tonight xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home this way girls: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101052.new#new


----------

